# Creepy Pokemon Shit



## spaekle

Mmkay, most Pokemon creepypasta isn't the scariest stuff out there, but I like it nonetheless! This one is my favorite: 



> I have a story I would like to tell you /x/. It is a long story, but for you faggots who would go I looooooooooooooove them balls - this story is not for you, so fuck off.
> 
> You see, I am a simple college student living alone in an apartment. I was very enthusiastic about the release of HeartGold/SoulSilver on the states. I have purposely locked myself out of all media and the internet aside for school purposes. That means no 4chan, no /v/, no Bulbapedia, etc.
> 
> As I was busy with the school year and being a poorfag at the time, I wasn't able to buy SoulSilver on launch date. After my school year ended, I ordered SoulSilver on Amazon (sorry, I'm not a faggy pirate). However, it would take a week for it to arrive. I decided that during that time, I replay my Crystal version on my Gameboy Color.
> 
> However, I realized that long ago, my mom threw it away because I told her the save went dead, and I was very upset about it then. She also threw away my Silver version, so all I have is my Gameboy Color. As such, I set out to Gamestop and bought a used Silver version, as it's the only Pokemon game left that they have for the GBC. Ten dollars - fairly cheap despite it being Gamestop.
> 
> I went home and started it up for a nostalgia trip. However, that's where things started getting bizarre, and most likely the reason why you read this.
> 
> The Gamefreak logo started up as normal, but it just froze there. I thought the cart was just errored or something, so I turned it off and on. The same thing happened. I tried pressing A and Start over and over, and all of the buttons. Eventually, the logo vanished and there was a black screen for about five seconds. Suddenly, rather than going to the usual menu screen, I was already in the game in a previous saved file, which was odd as I was expecting all of these carts to have been wiped by the poor battery. Either way, I wasn't complaining, as I would have chosen the "Continue" option to see what the previous guy did anyways.
> 
> First off, I checked his trainer information. His name was just "..." - He didn't have much originality.
> 
> I checked his profile and apparently he had 999:99 hours put into the game, with all 16 badges, 999999 Pokedollars and all 251 Pokemon on the Pokedex.
> 
> Seeing as he apparently had Mew and Celebi logged also, I am guessing he either used a Game Genie or is a really hardcore Pokemon player back then.
> 
> I checked his Pokemon to see what badass team he has. To my surprise, I saw 5 Unowns and a sixth Pokemon named "HURRY". I'm thinking that this must be some cruel joke by the person who last played this game, but I decided to check the profiles of those Pokemon anyways. As expected, they were different letters of Unown, all Level 5. I was a bit shaky with my Unown alphabet at the time, but I identified the word spelled out to be "LEAVE".
> 
> As for the sixth Pokemon, it turned out to be a Cyndaquil (mind you, this is before there were individualized Pokemon icons). The Cyndaquil looked normal, but it was Level 5 with only 1 HP left with only two attacks: "Leer" and "Flash". I don't know why they named him "HURRY", but at the time, I just disregarded it. The most eerie thing was that, despite my volume being at max, none of the Pokemon he had said their usual cries. Just pure silence.
> 
> Having enough of the team, I closed it. I was parked at what appears to be a room inside Bellsprout Tower. However, for some reason, there were no NPCs around. Even more eerie was that the "pillar" in the middle didn't move at all, as if just leaning on its side. There was no music at all, and there was no exit or ladder, or least I thought there wasn't.
> 
> I walked around for a few minutes but can't seem to find a way out. This was certainly not a room I've seen in the Bellsprout Tower before. I've tried checking my items for an Escape Rope, but the bag was completely empty. There wasn't any Wild Pokemon either.
> 
> Finally, I've managed to find a ladder, which turned out to be behind the "pillar". The screen turned black and the music finally started playing. I had a sudden chill, as I recognize that melody I heard to be the theme you hear when you listened to the radio at the Alph Ruins where the Unown are at.
> 
> I immediately realize that it wasn't a loading transition, but rather I was in a dark room and would need Flash. Before I took care of that though, I immediately checked my Pokegear to change the radio to something more pleasant, but it turns out that there was no Radio card, or even a Phone nor Time cards. There was only a Map card in which Gold ("..." from earlier, and I will call him Gold from now on) was just walking in a midst of black.
> 
> I recall that Cyndaquil has Flash, so I turned off my Pokegear and made Cyndaquil use Flash. I didn't see any message saying "HURRY has used Flash!" or anything like that. The room just became lit just like that, and I soon regretted it. The room was a chilling blood-red with a linear gray path heading south. The ladder I used to go up/down was not there at all.
> 
> I had no choice but to head south. The screen got darker every 20 steps I made, until I finally made it to the end, which appears to be a sign. I read the sign, which said "TURN BACK NOW".
> 
> Suddenly, I was asked to answer YES/NO, but there was no question asked. I chose YES as I do not know what it was asking, and the screen went black again, making a "ladder climbed" sound. The Unown Radio music stopped, and in a few seconds was replaced with the not-as-creepy Poke Flute radio music.
> 
> I was in another dark room, but I held my breath and used Flash again. Suddenly, it said that "HURRY has fainted!" which was odd since I recall that there was no status conditions like Poison on him, and I clearly wasn't in a battle. I checked my Pokemon quickly and suddenly he's no longer in my party. In fact, after a bit of investigating, none of my Pokemon are there, but instead all replaced with Level 10 Unown. I did the same thing as before and spelled out the Unown. My then team of Unown spelled "HEDIED".
> 
> Either way, after that creepy change, the room was lit to reveal myself in a very small room that appears to be only four squares big. The walls of that room were gray bricks, as if I was inside something that was hollowed out. Outside that room appears to be a bunch of graves similar to the ones in Pokemon Red/Blue. I've walked around that small room and pressed A but nothing happened.
> 
> I've already concluded that this was clearly a hacked game and some sadistic fuck sold it to Gamestop. However, my curiosity kept me going. I checked the trainer profile of "..." again only to find out that the sprite of Gold was missing his arms. He also seems to appear less smug, but rather seems more sad and empty in a way that I do not know how to describe. For some reason, it also now said that he has 24 badges, which was clearly impossible.
> 
> After a few minutes of aimless wondering, my character suddenly spun and did the Escape Rope spinning animation. Instead of flying up though, my character spun downwards slowly, as if sinking.
> 
> After that screen, the music stopped. After finally landing, the overworld sprite of Gold is coloured differently now. Instead of the usual red colour he dons, he appears completely white now, including his skin. It's as if he came straight from the colorless Game Boy games placed into a colored background of the Gameboy Color. I checked his profile, and now, while now is as white as his overworld sprite, he lost his legs and has what appears to be bloody tears from his eyes. It also says he now has 32 badges, which now starts to disturb me as this change of number seems to represent something important.
> 
> I also checked my Pokemon, which this time contains 5 Unowns and a Level 100 Celebi without a nickname. The Unown are this time Leveled 15 and spelled out "DYING". I checked the Celebi's profile. It was a shiny Celebi, except there's only half of the sprite. One leg, one arm, one eye. It only has one attack: "Perish Song".
> 
> The area I was in itself was the Sprout Tower with the immobile pillar as before, except everything is apparently red now. I walked north for what felt like forever. Eventually, I finally encountered some generic men and women NPC. They were all lined up to the side just facing the long slantish pillar in the middle. They were also white, and nothing happens when I try to speak to them. I kept on going north until eventually the pillar finally appears chopped off, with a transparent Red in that spot. I went up to Red and without even pressing A, I was suddenly engaged and finally in a battle.
> 
> The music starts again, which it sounds like the Unown Radio music again, but played backwards. Gold's battle backsprite matches his front one with the bloody eyes, white skin, and lack of arms, while Red's sprite was the same as before in GSC except transparent. The text simply said "wants to battle!" as if he has no name, and both of us only have one Pokemon each, which is weird as I swear I had six with the Unowns. My shiny Celebi came out, conveniently with half-a-sprite for the back sprite also. The "Shiny" noise and animation was different, as the sounds it made sound like multiple "Screech" attacks used consecutively. Red sent out a seemingly normal male Pikachu, except he is Level 255 and his sprite seems sad and has tears in his eyes.
> 
> Rather than the usual "FIGHT/ITEM/PKMN/RUN" menu, I was only given the option to use the Attacks. Since Celebi only has one, I chose it. Naturally, since Pikachu was Level 255, he went first.
> 
> "PIKACHU used CURSE!", lowering his Speed and increasing his other Stats. I'm not even sure if Pikachu could even use Curse.
> 
> "CELEBI used PERISH SONG!" In three turns, both Pokemon get KO'd - not like I have a choice.
> 
> At this point, it didn't even go back to the Fight menu, as the battle just continued without me. Also note that there was no animations at all for some reason.
> 
> "PIKACHU used FLAIL!", which didn't do much damage despite his Level and boost as his health was maxed.
> 
> "CELEBI used Perish Song!" Nothing happens as it was already used.
> 
> "PIKACHU used FRUSTRATION!", which did a shitton of damage, knocking Celebi down to less than 10 HP.
> 
> "CELEBI used Pain Split!", which surprised me as Celebi didn't even have that attack in the first place. Now Celebi and Pikachu have about 150 HP.
> 
> "PIKACHU used MEAN LOOK!" Not like that did anything.
> 
> As expected, due to the effects of Perish Song, my Celebi fainted. Except in the text, it said "CELEBI has died!" and instead of the ordinary drop off the screen animation, the CELEBI backsprite just vanished. For some reason, the Pikachu was still up even with Perish Song and it didn't count as my lost. Pikachu used one more different attack beyond the 5 attack limit:
> 
> "PIKACHU used DESTINY BOND!"
> 
> Afterwards, it said "PIKACHU has died!", with a slow fade-out animation. Apparently, I was the winner, as the transparent Red Sprite showed up and said ".........."
> 
> At that point, I just freaked out, as that transparent Red sprite was suddenly beheaded, leaving nothing but his transparent body. The battle then ended at that point and faded out along with the music.
> 
> I'm back in the overworld, with another change to the Gold sprite - he's now as transparent as Red's overworld sprite. I quickly checked Gold's profile, where this time the only thing remains of him is his head, with a transparent skin. The head was zoomed in a bit, showing a black void in his eyes. It now stated that he now has 40 badges. I then backed out and checked my Pokemon. They were all Level 20 Shiny Unown, which when spelled out, read "NOMORE".
> 
> I was at what I now know is next to the end. There was apparently no music playing, but for some reason I still felt like something was there that could be heard. I was back in my room in New Bark Town. Maybe finally I get to play this game properly, but who am I kidding. I knew that sadistic fuck must have done something. I "walked" around my room to interact with things, as I'm a bit afraid to go down the stairs to see what was awaiting down there. Note I said "walked", as while the background was moving, Gold was not moving his transparent limbs at all while doing so, just floating like those ghosts you see in Diamond/Pearl.
> 
> As expected, the radio, computer, and TV did not work, so I had no choice but to go down the stairs. I ended up in the same lower level room of my house. Everything appears normal, except mom isn't home. After failing to interact with anything in this room, I decided to go outside. To my surprised, that door leading outside at the south didn't work, and instead I just walk straight through it to a void. I continued moving south to see what the fuck was going on. My house vanishes as I head south into the void. It was creepy as when I entered the void, the outline on Gold's transparent sprite turned white to contrast with the pitch black. Eventually, I reached a white area and Gold's sprite turned black and transparent again. I continued south without thinking of stopping at all.
> 
> After a long trek south, I finally encountered something. It was GOLD's regular sprite. I talked to it. He said "Good bye forever ...." (notably with a space inbetween the forever and ....), and vanished. As that happened, it said "??? used NIGHTMARE" which at that point, I would not deny that being possible. Gold did another Escape Rope animation spinning slowly downwards like before.
> 
> I'm now back into that small hollowed-out room surrounded by graves earlier. Or at least I say I was back there, as there's no sprite anymore. I tried to walk around but nothing moved - not even wall bumping noise. I checked my trainer profile with absolutely no Gold sprite left. It said I have 0 badges and all the pictures of the Johto Gym Leaders at the bottom were replaced with skulls.
> 
> I checked my Pokemon, which were all Level 25 Unown. As expected, it spelled out a phrase that I dared to read. "IMDEAD"
> 
> As soon as I went back to the overworld, the room I supposedly was in was then covered with the same blocks as the walls. I then figured out what exactly that room was when the final text was said: "R.I.P. ..."
> 
> That room was a big grave, surrounded by other grave. Gold has already been dead. He died presumably a few years after he defeated Red.
> 
> He was a young trainer who, despite his efforts in collecting so many badges and attempts at becoming a Pokemon master, was still unable to avoid the inevitable fate of death, and his efforts were eventually forgotten by the next generation.
> 
> I was unable to escape from that text no matter what I pressed. I tried resetting the game, and the same thing happened, at which I then finally decided to give up on that horrible nightmare.
> After that experience, I will never look at the "gimmick" Unown the same way again. They say that only the first generation have folk tales and legends, but the second generation have shown me how unpleasant the truth can be. I eventually enjoyed SoulSilver immensely, but I still can't unthink what that rigged game have told me.
> END


Thought the ending was kind of weak, but it manages to creep me out a lot well before that! 

*FURTHER READING (linked because holy hell this is already tl;dr)*
(adding ones posted in the thread too!)

COME FOLLOW ME. 
Lavender Town music 
Ruins of Alph Music (sequel to Lavender Town music)
Pokewalker
Pokemon Black Version (not the new game)
Vermelion construction site
Maybe based on Pokemon?

So, anyone know of any other Pokemon creepypasta? Or any other creepypasta they like for that matter :v? Or want to discuss this creepypasta? Or want to yell at me for making a stupid thread?

~ DISCUSSION ~


----------



## Green

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

... holy shit.


----------



## Zuu

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

I heard that if you talk to the old man in Viridian and then surf up and down the east coast of Seafoam, something bizarre will happen ...

Merely hearsay, of course.


----------



## ....

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

That's _insane_.
I don't even know if that's possible to hack.

I might have nightmares tonight.


----------



## octobr

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*



Dezzuu said:


> I heard that if you talk to the old man in Viridian and then surf up and down the east coast of Seafoam, something bizarre will happen ...
> 
> Merely hearsay, of course.


Don't do it, man, it's fucking crazy. 


I heard once that Cinnabar Mansion was actually a laboratory that was researching Mew, and they were trying to make some clone of it and it went way wrong. But I think that's just rumor.




derp all of these are fucking old


----------



## Green

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

come follow me was pretty damn freaky too. makes me want to dig up my red.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

aaaaaa shit! That was scary as fuck man. I'm in tears. Alraune can't enjoy her sandwich.

Do I click the links at the end?...

...sure, why not


----------



## Zuu

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Wait ... you don't mean ...? I've heard rumors of a strange Pokemon living in a cave near Cerulean, but that ...

That cave has been closed to the public by order of the Elite Four ...

_Oh shit._


----------



## spaekle

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*



KronoGreen said:


> come follow me was pretty damn freaky too. makes me want to dig up my red.


I dunno, I loved how it was able to twist Oak's "Come follow me" into something fucked up, but I had trouble suspending my disbelief throughout the whole story. A game's programming can't make you hallucinate. :| 

I haven't managed to find any creepypasta about Missingno., which surprises and saddens me. Glitch pokemon were major nightmare fuel for me as a kid; I'm sure someone could come up with something playing off of them that would have me afraid to sleep at night. ; ;


----------



## octobr

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Zuu oh shit you don't think

I am not going in there ever fuck


----------



## ....

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*



> It all started when I lost my pokewalker for my Pokemon Heart Gold game I was depressed because I had a level 60 dragonite on it. After a few months I decided get a new one. I went on google and tried to find one. After a few minutes I managed to find one for 2$ with free shipping but they wanted the money to be sent directly to the address which seemed a little odd, but I sent it anyway.
> It arrived about a week later. When I opened the box I first noticed the pull-out tag was missing, so it was used, but I didn’t care so I pressed the middle button. The screen of the usual pokewalker screen came up, but there was an unknown being walked, so I transferred it to my game. When I did my ds shut off, so I turned it back on. When I started the game it seemed normal but there was no intro which I find enjoyable and I always watch it so I was wondering why it didn’t start, but I just thought it was a glitch so I continued. Next, there was music on the page where they show Ho-oh flying, but I did what I did last time and continued. The next scene where you get the options was missing, so It just put me in the game.
> 
> When I started my game was what seemed to be the old gold version for the GBC (gameboy color), and I was in the lighthouse on the bottom floor. I instantly checked my pokemon and they were gone. I put the game down and tried to go back to the website but it was gone, and I located the address on google Earth and it was an empty lot. At this point I was freaking out, but I picked up the game and continued. I tried to exit the lighthouse but the door wasn’t letting me leave instead giving me a message saying “kill them” written in unknown. I checked my player status and everything was at zero and my name was Kill Them. I decided to try to get to the top of the lighthouse. When I went to the next room it was nothing but doors on every wall. I decided to go trough one, and when I went through it there was I painting. I clicked on it and a very detailed picture of Professor Oak shot at least five times laying on his back in a pool of blood. I hit the off switch and turned it back on and the same picture came up, so I had no choice but to continue. I pressed B and the image disappeared, and I left the room. I was greeted once again by the many doors and went in another.
> Once again there was a painting and I clicked it, and it showed once again a very detailed picture but this time it was a child maybe 7 hanging from his arms without a shirt with a huge gaping wound and his organs were on the floor, and he was missing his eyes. To add to the horrible scene there was a very faint screaming of a child. I left the room scared to death, and entered another door, the next painting were like the other ones (very detailed), and it was Brock dead in a chair with his head in his lap. That is all I can remember before I left in fear, the next was a child, I couldn’t even tell the gender. It was like all the other child but more disturbing and detailed then the other. This disturbing pattern continued until there were no more doors. When I left room which had a another picture of a child missing all its limbs and organs which were all on the floor in a big pool of blood. After this painful last picture (which was so detailed it looked to be real) I left the room and there was only one door in the room now, so I opened it.
> The next room had all paintings and a flight of stairs. I just went up the stairs the next room had a sign and more stairs, and the room was a slight tint of red. I red the sign and it said “Getting closer” written in unknown; I took the stairs. The next room was filled with paintings, had stairs, and was even more redder then the last. Scared, I clicked on one of the paintings. It was like the other children but more detailed and worse. Its entrails were being pulled out by a hand, the hand was covered in blood and organs. I nearly threw up. Every picture was of a child more detailed and worse then the last. The last picture was of a head of a child. It was missing its eyes and it looked like its nose was ripped off, and its mouth was wide open, and its tongue was cut out.
> I quickly ran up the stairs. There were two people, Lance and Red (Lance is the pokemon champion of the game, and Red is Ash Ketchum who is the master pokemon trainer who you have to fight at the end of the game in Mt. Silver, for those who didn’t play the game). Lance Walked up to my and we engaged in battle, with no music. I had all my pokemon who I trained to lev 100 so I beat him with no problem, I found it odd that my pokemon who must were not in the game came up and pixilated perfectly and that all the pokemon had double their health. After the battle Lance battled me again. This time he had one pokemon. It said “Lance sent out himself!”. So I battled him and he was a level one and I beat him with one shot. After the battle he fell to the ground and became surrounded by a pool of blood. Then a message written in unknown said “he and his pokemon died”. Then me and Red battled and, all my pokemon were healed so I beat him like I beat Lance with no problem the same thing happened with Red that happened with Lance. After the second message that was the same as the first disappeared, the escape animation played.
> Now another message written in unknown said “you killed them no destroy it”. I was confused, but then I remembered the pokewalker. I destroyed it like the game said and flushed the pieces down my toilet and continued (I don’t why I didn’t keep it and show someone, but something was forcing me to. I felt like I had to do it). So after a pressed A the message disappeared and I was back to my Heart Gold game at the Indego league just where I saved and my game was perfectly fine. I tried to tell people but no one believes me, do you?


o_o


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

nnnnnnn I read every creepypasta in this thread so far with the Lavender Town music playing (except the first one; I'll have to reread it with the Alph music). The first one and the one about Lavender Town's music freaked me out the most. Read the first letter of each paragraph of the Lavender Town music one...


----------



## spaekle

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Did you listen to the music in the Lavender Town video to the end? Or skip to around 8:50? >:]


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

These always start off as sort of scary, then they turn a bit too blatant and ridiculous to keep me scared. The start of the first one in this thread (which I've read before) is pretty creepy but then it just goes too OOO LOOK BLOOD AND GORE

The creepiest thing about all this stuff that's supposed to scare you is when you start imagining what would _really_ be scary :x


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*



Spaekle said:


> Did you listen to the music in the Lavender Town video to the end? Or skip to around 8:50? >:]


I did. eeeyaaaaaaagh it was terrible!


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Holy fuck.

what happens if you talk to the old man in Viridian then surf along Seafoam?


----------



## Zuu

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

fuck if I know, I ain't risking that shit.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

You guys.

I heard that a ghost finds you and gives you items. I'm going to try it; should I go on my bibarel or my drifblim?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

I'm gonna try it on my Blue. I will risk it. 


I will be brave. i will findo ut the secrets.


wish me luck.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Doulbe Post worthy!

I talked to the old man, the surfed along the east coast of Seafoam Islands. The result:

Nothing happened.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdFZR1kWfLY

Ruins if Alph creepypasta. Related to the Lavender Town creepypasta linked in the OP!
Also, read the first letter of each paragraph of this one as well, holy shit



Brock said:


> Doulbe Post worthy!
> 
> I talked to the old man, the surfed along the east coast of Seafoam Islands. The result:
> 
> Nothing happened.


In case you're unaware, that's part of the process for finding Missingno. You have to do it a certain way.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

I thought it was Cinnabar?

And I already caught MissingNo.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Seafoam Islands is just the creepypasta-esque telephone-game interpretation of it then, I guess. :u


----------



## spaekle

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Here's another one, too.

I kind of want to play a hack like this. :o


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Fuck this ;_;

Even though none of these are really scary, they made me get all paranoid because I started to think about other creepy stuff.
thanks guys I can't sleep now


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*



Spaekle said:


> Here's another one, too.
> 
> I kind of want to play a hack like this. :o


Oh man, me too. This one is my favorite so far.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*



Spaekle said:


> Here's another one, too.
> 
> I kind of want to play a hack like this. :o


They're trying to make a hack based on that pasta actually.

I kinda liked this one. And apparently this is based on Pokémon but I only kinda see it.

I also know where I can get some freaky drawings of Pokémon if anyone here wants to never look at them the same way again.


----------



## Green

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

do it mike.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Is it these?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*



Alraune said:


> Is it these?


No, it's these.

Arbok in particular is just DX


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

The Arbok reminds me of an early Todd Lockwood picture of Cerberus...

The kingler gets me worse. It trips my trypophobia ; ;


----------



## spaekle

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> No, it's these.
> 
> Arbok in particular is just DX


Ah, I've seen that picture.

I kind of wish Voltorb/Electrode looked like that. :P


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*



Spaekle said:


> Ah, I've seen that picture.
> 
> I kind of wish Voltorb/Electrode looked like that. :P


I actually think Electrode looks kind of cool =o Demented, yes, but cool.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnmLPz4HcLw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BUnQuG3NoA

Someone's trying to make a game/video version of that creepypasta in the first post ;_; oh jesus!


----------



## ....

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/8397/1279363463936.jpg
Might have been posted.

Also:


> With HeartGold and SoulSilver's release earlier this year, I tried looking for a copy of one of the original games, Crystal, to buy online. I hadn't played this game in at least 7 years. It strangely went missing when I moved house as a kid. I saw the cart eBay. There wasn't much information, or even a picture, but it had no postage and packaging price and only cost a dollar, so I was hardly losing anything if it didn't really exist.
> When the game arrived, it wasn't in its original box, but instead, the cartridge alone was just wrapped up. It looked like a Crystal cartridge as it was shiny, slightly see-through and blue, but it lacked the sticker in which the game title is print on. However, I still put it in my pink Game Boy Advance SP. Pink as I am a girl, of course.
> I switched the handheld on. There was a loud beeping sound, then the game began as normally. Once the menu screen was open, the only option was New Game, as it had never been played. The cartridge sure ddn't seem in that condition though.
> So, I clicked new game. Instead of starting out with the Professor's speech, it skipped straight to somewhere that didn't exist in these games. Or at least, it looked like the place.
> It was the Pokemon Mansion from the original games. The Pokemon Mansion on Cinnabar Island. The same Cinnabar Island that no longer existed.
> I was the girl character, as I wanted to be, but I had no choice in this. On close inspection, her hair seemed a different color from what I originally remembered. It was a dark purple, and she also didn't have her hat any longer.
> I walked around the building. It wouldn't let me up the stairs. The only other thing was a bed. I walked towards it and a scientist came along. He told me to rest, so I laid on the bed. The screen suddenly went pitch black. It stayed this way for a while. Before this transition, there was pure silence, but after, there was loud high pitched noises, which almost sounded like screams. It was hard to tell though, as the sound was in 8bit.
> When my character woke up, the plase was covered in patches of red; blood. The character herself was drenched in it too. I tried to walk around, but I couldn't. The scientist seemed to have disappeared, also.
> I pressed all of the buttons to try and get something to work, and on pressing select, my character walked out of bed. Only, she was still in the bed at the same time. And unlike before, instead of walking, she appeared to float.
> I pressed start, and my character turned into a ghost pokemon's menusprite. This shocked me slightly. I walked out of the door, when I suddenly teleported into Lavender Town. There, in the middle of town, was a gravestone. I clicked the "A" button to check it. It said "R.I.P. CRYSTAL". I opened up my menu, and looked at my trainer card. The sprite of the trainer had turned into that of a Misdreavus', and as I though, the player's name was "CRYSTAL".
> The scientist came up to the tombstone, and it suddenly disappeared. He seemed to run at twice the speed of a normal game character.
> My character, without my control, floated after him. As soon as she entered a patch of grass, a random encounter appeared. Only, this encounter was hardly "random". The Pokemon was Mewtwo. Instead of attacking, a few lines were written.
> "You let them get you, didn't you, CRYSTAL?"
> There was a yes and no option, I just clicked no, as I was unsure of what was going on.
> "Don't lie to me! I can see what they did! Look at yourself." After this, the game paused for a few seconds, then the "battle" continued. "You're just an object of science, like me. I'm not real, and neither are you. You were just made out of a tiny bit of DNA from something else, and when you weren't perfect, they killed you. Would you like to seek revenge?"
> I clicked no again, and I was sent back to the field, with Mewtwo still following my character.
> I walked until the scientist appeared again, and suddenly, my bag screen came up with the only item there being "Knife". I clicked it, and pressed use. Suddenly, the screaming noise appeared again, and the screen went black.
> Suddenly, the screaming got louder and more frequent. When it stopped, I was in the radio tower. A text box appeared.
> "Why did they destroy our home? We were meant to be here... Everyone who destroyed are home is gone. Everyone in the world is gone. We killed them all. We got revenge like you. Now all the world is gone."
> Suddenly, the screen went white, with my character still there. "Everything is gone. You also killed us. You're the only one left. Why did we kill people? Why did you help? Now, you must get what you deserve!"
> The character was replaced with a patch of blood, and then the game froze. I have never picked up this cartridge again. It gave me nightmares.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Posted this in some other thread already but it sorta fits here so


----------



## Zuu

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

On a serious note, this thread is sort of retarded.

First of all, it's Pokemon, and yet it's in Non-Pokemon Insanity. What?

Second of all, /vp/ exists for these overposted 'creepypasta'. :/


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Thanks Zuu, moved now. I can't believe I didn't notice when I've been in this thread all day. x_x

Secondly /vp/ is on 4chan and not TCoD so >:I Not everyone goes to 4chan. Out of all... ten times maybe that I've been to 4chan the only one I've seen is the one Mike just posted.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

I considered putting it in General Pokemon, but it seemed more like a not-so-serious link-sharing post than anything else.

And eh, thought it'd make for interesting discussion.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

I'm gonna have nightmares tonight. >_<


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

These are sort of funny.  Not hilarious, but amusing.

Definitely not creepy.


----------



## octobr

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Hey queers

can this be a general 'pokemon creepy' thread? It'd open it up to much more, and I have a _lot_ of good creepy pictures.


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

What _would _you actually consider creepy, then? (not saying this is the creepiest shit ever, no, but) You really have to not already be desensitized to creepy things to enjoy stuff like this, I would imagine. I mean, if you thought this stuff was amusing in a funny sort of way I can't even imagine what would actually be creepy.

@ Verne sure why not! /threadcommandeering
A few people have already posted some creepy pictures. As links, though.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*

Nah, these really aren't the creepiest shit ever - I just enjoy the concept of an innocent children's game being twisted into something vaguely frightening, and Pokemon has a lot of material to work from.

Go ahead and post whatever creepy shit you want! I meant for it to be sort of that way, anyway. :v


----------



## octobr

comic

pixies

sneasel

not quite my idea of creepy but

banette

Click at one's own risk. Some less creepy than others.


----------



## Mewtwo

is it weird that i have not yet been creeped out at all?


----------



## surskitty

Mewtwo said:


> is it weird that i have not yet been creeped out at all?


No.


----------



## octobr

idek

gastly :D

part of a series

oh pokemon

wooooobbuffet


----------



## Not Meowth

Where are those pictures of Swalot and Seviper eating Dawn and May that had a whole thread a while back?


----------



## spaekle

you mean this thread?

I love that banette art. :o


----------



## octobr

lol what

next in that series!

hypnolyra

yeah i guess

Ok, red always qualifies

yeah rng go choose the least creepy of my lot

Mike those are creepy in entirely the wrong way


----------



## ....




----------



## octobr

Alla the weird pixel series that I got.































ENJOY YOUR PAGESTRETCH IF YOU HAVE A SHITTY RESOLUTION


----------



## spaekle

this comic (maybe more _really cool_ than creepy, though there's something slightly depressing about the art style)
missingno art


----------



## octobr

Damn, I had that missingno one too.


----------



## Coloursfall

Mawile said:


>



Omg! :3c my Umbrepo!  Never thought I'd see someone post my stuff in a thread before.


----------



## ....

EDIT: 
@FMC 
:J


----------



## octobr




----------



## octobr




----------



## spaekle

^ okay, that is now my favorite macro-meme thing.


----------



## octobr

Dude I would fuck kcalb into a wall.


----------



## spaekle

Hahaha, I like these:


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Got several variants of this but this one is the creepiest I think. 







It's also my spray in TF2 so if you see it, be sure to say hi :3


----------



## spaekle

That was my wallpaper on my phone for a while. :o


----------



## Jester

The only thing that scared me was that I was listening to the lavender town music and started to feel a tingle in my chest. BEFORE reading the article.


----------



## Music Dragon

There's a humming sound playing in the background in the Missing Frequencies video. Might be it (if that's what you were listening to). Low-frequency noises tend to make you feel uneasy or creeped out for no apparent reason. It's actually a very interesting phenomenon.


----------



## Jester

Music Dragon said:


> There's a humming sound playing in the background in the Missing Frequencies video. Might be it (if that's what you were listening to). Low-frequency noises tend to make you feel uneasy or creeped out for no apparent reason. It's actually a very interesting phenomenon.


It was.  And I noticed the hummining the background. So that's what I attributed it to. I also closed it at about 5 minutes in <_<"


----------



## Zippo12

i am scared for life. Dx


----------



## Flygon1

Something that struck me about the Pokemon Black version story (which is impossible, by the way) was that it had a rather beautiful ending, with a moral and all. It reminds me of a Junji Ito story, The Earthbound (no relation to the game Earthbound), where people who have committed crimes but were never punished freeze themselves into statues. Both were rather creepy, but at the end of each the message was that of "you get what you give."


----------



## Autumn

Spaekle said:


> I haven't managed to find any creepypasta about Missingno., which surprises and saddens me. Glitch pokemon were major nightmare fuel for me as a kid; I'm sure someone could come up with something playing off of them that would have me afraid to sleep at night. ; ;


here let me try

---

When I was a kid, I absolutely adored the Pokémon franchise. I was obsessed with the games and anime, and I collected the trading cards like crazy. Me and my brother (who was two years older than me, but just as into the franchise as I was) liked the games not just because of the basic concept (raising monsters to battle them), but also because of the potential for "hidden secrets". We knew about Mew's existence in the game, and we often looked through the game to see if we could find anything that would lead us to Mew - or anything else that Nintendo didn't want us to know about our games.

Then my brother came home from school one day spouting gibberish about how he had just learned of the existence of another Pokémon: "Missingno." He repeated for me some needlessly convoluted method on how to obtain this "secret Pokémon", and, even thought I was skeptical at the time, I went along with it. Lo and behold, I discovered a mess of glitch blocks off the coast of Cinnabar that had the name Missingno. Intrigued, I caught it, and showed it to my brother. He just about had a heart attack once he realized that this mysterious Pokémon actually existed, and he went and caught himself about three. Later on, while searching around to see if we could find any other screwed-up Pokémon around Cinnabar, I discovered a level 0 mess of glitch blocks called 'M. I beckoned my brother over; when he saw it, he frowned and said that he hadn't seen that one before, and that I should catch it. So I did. After that, it still said I was battling a Pokémon... I freaked and ran from the battle, and then went to go withdraw 'M from my PC.

Well, I couldn't withdraw it. The PC froze every time I tried. "No worries," I said to myself. "I still have all the Pokémon I need in my party." So I continued playing the game like nothing had happened.

Shortly after, me and my brother heard about Glitch City. I was the first to get to it, and when I did I was both amazed and astonished by what I discovered. But what happened in Glitch City deviated from what I'd heard about the place... I heard that pressing Start turns the entire map into water, so you can Surf out if you're stuck. Well, not in my case. While exploring Glitch City, I jumped over a ledge and found myself stuck in a one-tile wide area with no way out. I pressed Start and, lo and behold, the map turned into water. But I wasn't ready to flood Glitch City through quite yet. I pressed B and the map turned back into glitchy terrain. But I still couldn't move out of my one-square space, so I was ready to leave. I pressed Start... and all that happened was that a few pixels changed! I pressed Start many times futilely, and all that happened was that a few pixels changed. The map did not flood through any more.

I went to my Pidgey and selected Fly, ready to leave. This is where the story starts to get weirder... the game said "You can't use that here!" But I wasn't in a building and I wasn't in a cave! I think I would know if the game registered me as being in something... I tried to Surf and again the game said "You can't use that here!" Beginning to get kind of freaked out, I exited the menu and found, to my surprise, I was able to move again! I started to explore some more, when all of a sudden, the strangest thing happened... A blob of glitch appeared at the top right corner of the screen. It looked exactly like Missingno. and 'M! I mean, it was easy to tell it was the glitch Pokémon sprite, compared to the background of Glitch City, which was basically just bits and pieces of the Pokémon terrain thrown together senselessly. And as I watched, the glitch Pokémon moved down and started slowly moving toward the center of the screen, where I was! I started moving away from it, but found that it was still coming after me. I tried to mount my bike, but was told that I couldn't. The only thing I could do was keep moving to the left. Eventually, I found myself trapped against a non-existent wall. I could only watch as the glitch Pokémon reached my character.

When it did, the game _freaked out._

The entire screen turned into the same glitchy texture as the glitch Pokémon, save for one spot: the spot where my character had been standing moments before. That was replaced with the word "ERROR". Then the word "ERROR" repeated several times over the screen, and when it was full the game turned black and froze, emitting a loud, harsh beep.

At this point, I screamed and yanked my Blue version out of the Game Boy.

The experience had terrified me so much that it was months before my brother could persuade me to even touch a Pokémon game again. He told me that it was just a freak experience, and it wouldn't happen again as long as I kept my game fairly glitch-free. So I turned on my game.

Almost immediately, I discovered that something wasn't right. The Nintendo symbol at the beginning was scrambled, although the game continued on to the title screen regardless. And when it did, the Pokémon at the bottom were all replaced by glitch boxes.

I was ready to take that game out and burn a hole through it. But my brother convinced me to keep trying, and so I went to the options screen.

Well, the "Continue" option wasn't there anymore. Only "New Game". And when I picked New Game, the screen turned black and emitted the same beep it had several months earlier, when my game had frozen.

I never touched Blue again after that. But I wasn't ready to give up on the Pokémon franchise because of that. Some time later, Gold and Silver were released. I got Silver, while my brother got Gold, and we were playing through as normal when a freak occurrence happened in mine.

I was in the Ruins of Alph, trying to find my way out, when suddenly I was thrown into a wild battle. I was slightly surprised, seeing as I had used a Repel a little bit before to counter the hordes of Unown the game wanted me to face, but nonetheless I went into the battle with naught but some curiosity.

Well, I suppose curiosity was the wrong emotion. The Pokémon I was sent into battle with was the same glitch mess from Blue! The only possible explanation I could think of was that at that point I had done a few trades with my brother's Red version; perhaps the glitches had snuck over from his game, since he had done so much experimenting with them? I listened to the music closely and discovered that it was the music from the radio track that plays in the Ruins of Alph. The glitch itself seemed perfectly harmless, except for the fact that it wasn't supposed to be there. I managed to run from it (not willing to fight it because of how it had ruined my game before), and...

I was in Glitch City again. I didn't even know Glitch City existed in Silver! I didn't have any Pokémon with Fly at that point, so I couldn't even attempt to escape. Instead, I simply shut off the game.

Upon turning it on again, the first oddity was that Lugia was in full color at the title screen. I shrugged this off and continued to the actual game... only to discover that, again, my save file had been lost! I didn't bother starting a new game. I was too freaked out. Instead, I waited hopefully for the next set of installments to the Pokémon series.

I hoped that Ruby and Sapphire would bring solace from the glitches that appeared to haunt my games. After all, they were better-programmed than the original games, and incompatible with them as well. One day, however, I was exploring the outside of Mt. Pyre (and listening to how weird it was that Mt. Pyre's music was so well composed for such an insignificant area in the game). I came across a Vulpix, except it wasn't a regular Vulpix: it was a neon yellow color instead, and it sparkled. I freaked and ran to my brother; he told me that it was a shiny (I didn't know what a shiny was at the time, since after all I had never gotten far enough in Silver to see the shiny Gyarados), and that I should catch it, so I did. Almost as soon as I left battle, I was thrown into another battle... this time, the Pokémon I saw was a circle with varying black-and-white rings inside it, ending up with a white question mark. The Pokémon was called "MISSINGNO."

I was under the impression that Missingno. didn't even exist in Ruby! I ran from it. The next Pokémon I found, running back down the side of Mt. Pyre, was another Missingno.... only this time, I sent out a Missingno. of my own! I ran again and looked at my party.

All six of my Pokémon had been transformed into something the game called "Bad EGG". All of them. And I couldn't do anything about it, because Mt. Pyre is an island and I'd lost my Pokémon with Surf and Fly to Bad EGGs, so I couldn't get to the Pokémon Center to see if the same thing had happened with my PC Pokémon. I turned off the game, and turned it back on, only to see that yet again, my file was erased. It wouldn't save a new file. I gave up trying and hoped that the games were done failing on me.

But, of course, they weren't.

FireRed and LeafGreen were out next. I got FireRed and was playing through, reveling in being able to relive the experiences from my days as a kid playing Pokémon. When I hit Lavender Tower, I found the next glitchy experience.

When I got to the point where the Marowak was supposed to be, I got into battle with it as normal. But instead of a Marowak, it transformed into... a Raticate. A Raticate, of all Pokémon. I defeated it, but when I did, I didn't leave the battle! I was instantly reminded of 'M from my old Blue version. The game wouldn't let me run from the battle. I attacked the invisible Pokémon, and it turned into another circle with a question mark inside it named Missingno.! Then the question mark "ran from battle". I have yet to know how that happened, but it did. Then the game froze and let out a beep not unlike the one I had heard from my dying Blue game, all those years ago.

This game was one I never played again. It was too much like my previous experience with Red for my liking. My brother reported to me a few weeks later that the game had deleted the save file anyway. I just waited for the next installments, praying that they wouldn't be glitched in the same way every other Pokémon game I'd ever owned had.

Diamond and Pearl came out next. I got Pearl, and was fairly confident that my glitchy experiences had ended. 

But, of course, that was false optimism.

One day I was in the Underground with my brother, and we were playing Capture the Flag and trying to get all fifty flags. At one point, I chased him to his base, where he put the flag up and, just to spite me, closed the base for decorating. I went to look for treasure in the meantime, and when he told me he was done with the base, I went to go steal a flag. But it wouldn't let me into his base. I couldn't figure out why. He was as puzzled as I was, saying that yes, the base was open, and yes, he could get in there just fine. We didn't know why it didn't work. I tried for a few minutes before I went back to my own base. I went inside, closed it for decorating for a minute, and when I came back out...

The entire area was black. There was no music playing, just endless blackness. I could move around in it, but I couldn't figure out where to go. I pressed Start so that I could see if the "go up" function would work.

_The entire area turned into water._

The black zone was Pearl's Glitch City! I showed it to my brother. He just shook his head disbelievingly. Neither of us could figure out what was going on. I couldn't Surf, though, because the menu wouldn't let me access my Pokémon. So I simply exited the menu, and found that the area turned from water back into... well, it wasn't black, that's for sure. It was a glitched-up mess resembling glitch city. I couldn't move. The game was making weird, garbled noises and I couldn't interpret any of them. After spending a while trying to do something, my brother convinced me to turn off the game, so I did.

When I turned it on... you guessed it, the file was erased! I hadn't even thought that was possible on the DS games! I put the game away and waited for the next series.

HeartGold and SoulSilver didn't disappoint - at least, not at first. I'll never know how the rest of the game was, because the glitches struck here, yet again! I was wandering through the Ruins of Alph, my heart beating faster than normal, because I remembered what had happened here ten years earlier. I ran into another Pokémon - this time I had no Repel on, so I was expecting it to be an Unown.

Well, it wasn't. Of course, I'll never find out what it was, because then my game crashed and I was never able to play my file again.

Disgusted that the glitches had ruined yet another of my game files, but determined to discover why, exactly, glitches were corrupting all my games, I went straight to the source: my original Blue version.

I would never discover why. I stuck the game into my GBA SP, and before I could do anything the entire screen spontaneously turned white. Terrified, I yanked the game out of the GBA - and the GBA logo came onto the screen. The GBA wasn't even turned on. The effect didn't go away until I put Blue back into the GBA, and then the GBA was normal. Or, well, it would have been, if somehow that hadn't broken the GBA. It no longer worked. The glitches had somehow invaded even the systems the games were on.

I can only hope that Black and White don't become corrupted like every other Pokémon game I've ever played was.


----------



## Latimew

None of the stories creeped me out, but Leafpool, yours really did. Did it really happen? (If you say no, I won't be surprised)

@Verne The pictures creeped me out and your avatar scares me to death. Change it PLEASE.


----------



## Autumn

Latimew said:


> None of the stories creeped me out, but Leafpool, yours really did. Did it really happen? (If you say no, I won't be surprised)


Parts of the story (the GBA displaying the title screen when the game was off, Missingno. spontaneously appearing in Ruby (although that was because of Action Replay use), Glitch City being water on one pause and barely changing the next) actually happened to me, but the rest didn't. The scenario itself - glitches following you throughout games - comes from one of TR'sRockin!'s glitch tales sent in by fans. I don't believe that the story actually happened, but the premise was certainly an intriguing one, so I ran with it.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Man, this stuff just creeps me out. The glitch stuff, and the images of death, not so much. but the stories about hidden frequencies killing people, that really scared the shit out of me (I don't swear unless I'm really scared). one of my favorite pastimes is putting on my headphones and listening to loops of battle/legendary music. I guess i'll have to watch out for lavender town.....


----------



## Solstice

That's fucking creepy shit, man. I feel like making an RP about glitch Pokemon- There's most likely going to be several mentions of your story indirectly.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Oh shit man I clicked on one of those links and my computer freaked the fuck out on me. This was pretty demented before but now I have the shit scared out of me.


----------



## Hogia

That sounds hacked O_o


----------



## Tarfi

Creepy as. End o' story.


----------



## Aisling

Hogia said:


> That sounds hacked O_o


creepypasta tend to not be real as a given


seriously though, the creepypasta is creepier than the pictures. i am disapoint


----------



## Condabra

Verne said:


> lol what
> 
> next in that series!
> 
> hypnolyra
> 
> yeah i guess
> 
> Ok, red always qualifies
> 
> yeah rng go choose the least creepy of my lot
> 
> Mike those are creepy in entirely the wrong way


First off, those images are broken

Second, CHANGE YOUR AVATAR


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Condabra said:


> First off, those images are broken


they're not.



> Second, CHANGE YOUR AVATAR


if you're uncomfortable with such avatars, turn off avatars. it's not hard.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

DID SOMEONE SAY POKEMON LOST SILVER? BECAUSE. LOST SILVER. Creepiest shit ever; the pasta isn't so bad but when you're dealing with the actual recreated version, you realize just how terrifying it can be.

I know someone's posted the movie already, but here's the updated version, with battle scenes. Holy hell, man. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Condabra

Awww, I feel sorry for Pika...


----------



## Aisling

The Lost Silver game is complete! Download link is here.


----------



## spaekle

Alraune said:


> The Lost Silver game is complete! Download link is here.


That was pretty cool! I wasn't too creeped out considering I knew what would happen (except for the part where you're in your house with the transparent sprite, because I couldn't remember what you were supposed to do or what happened at that part. Floating around in the void waiting for the next thing to appear made me jumpy. D:) The music during the Red battle was creepy too.


----------



## Green

Wait what it didn't work


----------



## RespectTheBlade

St. Christopher said:


> Wait what it didn't work


I know, when I downloaded it, it opened up Corel Paintshop Pro 2 and said that it wasn't a suppoted file. WTF?


----------



## Mad MOAI

I thought the "creepy" picture of the Garchomp protecting the trainer was really cool.

And also for some reason I think the picture of the Jigglypuff holding the machine gun is cute :U

I was actually creeped out by a couple of these stories, but I liked that ...


----------



## Latias

Wow. Just... wow.

I'll play Lost Silver tomorrow or so. Seems rather freaky.


----------



## Munchkin

Tell me why I decided to read Come Follow Me when it's nearly midnight and I have the second floor to myself -__-

Blahh now I'll be afraid that my misplaced Red will be lying in every corner, and burned or cut-up children will get me D=


----------



## Latias

HURRY the Cyndaquil will forever haunt my dreams.

I am never, ever teaching Blazen Flash. In fact, as soon as I can trade it to Platinum... I'm getting rid of that accursed move.


----------



## Nemec

Verne said:


> comic


FUCK YOU

Seriously, though, that scared the shit out of me. I just had a panic attack because of that. I had to put covers on my windows so the fucking drifloon won't watch me while I'm trying to sleep. I don't think think anything else on this forum is keep-me-awake/give-me-nightmares worthy. Some of it is creepy, though.


----------



## Phantom

Ha I remember running into a hacked game, it was... not creepy in the same ways as these are... to say the least.


----------



## Green

That drifloon comic didn't necessarily freak me out so much as the fact they shaded the blood in its eyes with two MS paint colors.


----------



## Nemec

EXACTLY.


----------



## ...

I know...but I personally find such things pretty damn cool.


----------



## Aethelstan

If you liked Lost Silver (which I played, stays true to the story pretty well) then take a look what I found...


----------



## RavenMarkku

Aethelstan said:


> If you liked Lost Silver (which I played, stays true to the story pretty well) then take a look what I found...


That...That is amazing. Where did you find that.


----------



## Nemec

Manic Fame said:


> That...That is amazing. Where did you find that.


I would also like to know. That pic is made of awesomeness.


----------



## Aethelstan

That's the funny thing. It was a total accident. I perusing the internet for more creepy pasta, when I found this picture incorrectly labeling a different story. Of course, I had read Lost Silver and knew instantly what it was a reference to. Here's a few other stories on this forum page (where I found the pic), I'm not sure if they condone hotllinking or not so I just copy pasta the creepy pasta

*Tarnished Gold* (the improperly labeled story in a forum, but the story itself was technically first posted on deviantart I think)*:*



> Early this morning, I was browsing the emails I had gotten during the night; a few facebook updates, a little spam, a newsletter, and an email from a sender with the name "NO MORE". The address was "Hope_abandoned". The subject? Tarnished Gold.
> I was intrigued. I opened my email to find a wall of text starting simply with "I hear you're in the market for creepy Pokemon things...here's one for you. Enjoy."
> And then, I began to read.
> 
> Being someone who isn't nearly as computer savvy as someone from this generation should be, I know very little about what technology is capable of. Aside from email, IM, and the occasional download of something otherwise unobtainable for me at the moment, I have about the same amount of knowledge an eighty-year-old might possess about the electronic world.
> 
> For example, and for the sake of this tale I'm about to recount, I was totally unaware that someone is capable of hacking pokemon games to make their own sub-story of the world, even less so that it was possible to make a physical copy of the game in a real cartridge.
> 
> However, I happened to learn about this in one of the most disturbing ways possible.
> 
> When I was younger, Pokemon Gold was my very first game from the ever popular franchise. I became very attached to the little creatures my character (named after myself even though the character was male) and often fantasized about the adventures we would go through had a preset storyline not been in place.
> 
> That isn't quite important, though.
> 
> Was is important is the fact that I never truly let go of my childhood fantasies, the memories had from that first game were far too cherished to set free. As such, I still have my old Gold game, complete with a total abuse of the copy glitch. I refuse to restart my game though, as I'm afraid too much of the old magic would be lost.
> 
> I wanted to play a whole new game of the version that I recall being the happiest with, but older cartridges are rather hard to find outside of the Internet nowadays, the most my local flea markets have are GBA games...hardly any being Pokemon.
> 
> Fortunately for me, my grandmother still fully supports my long-standing love for Pokemon and often buys boxes of cards, toys, video tapes and other items she comes across during her frequent visits to local auctions. Granted, very little of these thing she gives me are in good condition; long forgotten items stowed away in a musty basement after the phase in their owner's life has passed hardly ever are. But, as gifts from a dear relative, I cherish them as if they were made of gold...pun not intended.
> 
> Most recently, she gave me a box with a brand new video tape containing episodes from early on in the first season, several hundred battered and well used cards, and a game cartridge with no label.
> 
> The cartridge was the familiar metallic gold color of the game I had been looking for. Even though the label had been removed, and a large red 'X' drawn in sharpie in the place where the sticker should have been, I could easily tell what it was...what other game had that color? You can imagine my excitement for finally finding another copy! -I hate ordering things online, this was a rather big relief- I thanked her profusely and promised I would play it as soon as I got home, which I did.
> 
> Getting started was difficult, not because the game was faulty, but because I had sold my GBA to my little brother several years ago for some of his better pokemon cards...once something belongs to him, it's difficult to get him to lend it out to me. Such is sibling relations, I suppose.
> 
> After much bribery, I finally got my hands on my former GBA and quickly inserted the vandalized game. Chills ran through my body as the opening 'movie' for the game began to play, sending a wave of nostalgia crashing over me, it was good to see it again.
> 
> The game opened normally, the pixelated image of Ho-oh flying through the sky beneath the title presented itself before leading into the normal selection screen. The person who owned the game before me still had the game on file, but I cared very little for what someone did before me. Considering the condition of their things, they must have been very young. I was bound to be met with a team full of Pikachu with ridiculous names.
> 
> I started a new game.
> 
> It was here that I realized something wasn't quite right with the game. The normal intro involving a Professor introducing you to the world of Pokemon didn't play out. Rather, it went more like this:
> 
> It started out with a black screen, which was quite familiar considering that’s how the Gold, Silver, and Crystal games begin. But, instead of the normal ‘What time is it?’ dialogue, I was met with…
> 
> ………..
> ……
> …
> Pokemon are nothing more than tools.
> Use them, and throw them away.
> ……..
> 
> The black screen faded away, revealing an empty area at night. It looked familiar; I vaguely remember it being a route in an earlier part of the game, but since I’ve been away from the game for so long, I couldn’t place it.
> 
> In the silence of this scene, the sprite of your rival –henceforth noted as Silver- walked in from the left; he moved a little slower than normal as if he were hesitant about something. Once he had moved to the middle of the screen, he stopped and turned back to look at where he came from, turned towards where he was going, and turned back towards where he had came once again.
> 
> For a moment, he stood there simply staring towards the left side of the screen before a dialogue box popped up beneath him saying nothing more than “…”. After that, he turned back around yet again, only this time, he continued off to walk off screen.
> 
> The scene faded away to be replaced with Silver standing in the place where you first officially see him, just outside Professor Elm’s laboratory. It was clearly in a slightly later part of the game than normal as the professor and his assistants all exited the lab and went their separate ways; the assistants left the town, and Elm walked further downward off screen –which I assume that meant he left for his home and remained in town. The character of Gold was nowhere to be seen.
> 
> After that small scene, it stayed on Silver. I thought the game had frozen for a minute, but I finally realized I was able to move him. Honestly I was a little excited, Silver was –and always has been- my favorite of the rivals, it was an interesting thing to be able to play has him.
> 
> I moved him a little further downward to see if I was able to explore, but it stopped me each time I moved one step away from the front of the lab. A dialogue box popped up that said, “I can’t leave yet…”, and it backed me up a step. I moved back up to the place he had originally been standing and moved into the window, it worked much like a door as it allowed me to enter Professor Elm’s lab.
> 
> Aside from the regular equipment -bookshelves, computers, trashcans, tables, all that- the lab was empty; which was to be expected since the employees had left just a moment ago. On the table was a single pokeball, being without one at the moment, I walked over and took it.
> 
> A dialogue box popped up and said ‘Obtained TOTODILE’ but no ‘item get’ music played…apparently, stealing wasn’t condoned even by the game. After pressing ‘A’, it gave me the option of naming the pokemon, I picked ‘yes’ as I love naming these things. As it took me to the naming screen, another dialogue box popped up, interrupting the naming process:
> 
> “Don’t name it! You’ll only get attached.
> Don’t love it, use it.”
> 
> It was clearly the ‘voice’ of the same person who spoke in the very beginning…I found it odd…
> 
> The naming screen faded away leaving me in the empty lab, which I quickly tried to leave through the front door, but was stopped by Silver saying, “Not through there…” Again, he backed up and I exited through the window I had come in from.
> 
> As if things weren’t strange enough as they were, when I left New Bark Town to begin the adventure and stepped into the grass, it was nearly impossible to get a random battle to start. Normally, I go out of my way to avoid them later on in the game, but during the beginning, it was something I enjoyed to get my pokemon to level up…being unable to find something to fight was a little frustrating.
> 
> After several minutes of walking back and forth in patches of grass, I finally encountered a pokemon. A Sentret, nothing out of the ordinary, but when I sent out my Totodile and chose the only presently useful move he had –Scratch-, the pokemon fled. I was rather confused, wild pokemon never ran…not so early in the game. After a few more tries, all with the same outcome, I continued on to Cherrygrove.
> 
> Just before I entered the city, I recognized the small area as the one Silver had walked through in the beginning. After entering the city, I bumped into Gold, who wordlessly challenged me to a battle.
> 
> His pokemon, a Cyndaquil, was already a slightly higher level than mine (I was still stuck at level five, he was already at level seven) and, even though I had the type advantage, he beat me. Before whiting out, his sprite switched out with the Cyndaquil’s…he looked disappointed.
> 
> After exiting the Cherrygrove Pokemon Center –I hadn’t used it prior, but it was apparently the only option I had-, I walked back to the place he had challenged me only to find I was unable to battle him at this point again.
> 
> The game was getting a little annoying by now, I had no money, pokegear, or pokedex, and I was unable to battle wild pokemon. Fortunately, once I entered Route 30 onward, there were other pokemon trainers in which I could battle and easily beat…though none of them seemed eager to speak to me after I had won.
> 
> By the time I entered Violet City, my pokemon’s level was still too low to take on the gym leader. But with the money I had won from the trainers I fought before, I was at least able to buy some potions, so I felt I was set.
> 
> The lesser trainers of the gym were easy enough, I was only forced to use two of my previously purchased potions and I leveled up once. Though, as I took on the gym leader, he proved to me too much and I lost yet again. Upon winning, he did the very same thing Gold had done…and he looked disappointed as well.
> 
> When the battle ended, I didn’t white out, rather I had to endure a lecture about treating pokemon correctly from the leader. Once he finished speaking, I received a one-worded option: ‘Steal?’
> 
> I chose the only option given to me, ‘Yes’.
> 
> Silver backed up one step and slammed into the gym leader, kicking him backwards. Another dialogue box popped up telling me that I had stolen the gym badge, TM31, and $500.
> 
> After that, I whited out.
> 
> This is how it continued on for the remainder of the game, while I was able to defeat lesser trainers on the paths to cities and in the gyms, I constantly lost to the leader and was forced to steal their badges. The ‘steal’ option also worked on people who would normally give you items in the game, this is how I was able to obtain key items such as the Itemfinder, the bicycle, the water pail, HMs, and many more…They refused to give me anything otherwise.
> 
> Anyone I spoke to either refused to talk, greeting me only with “…” or lectured me a little on how to properly treat pokemon…it was beginning to get that way with Nurse Joy as well. By the time I had progressed to Goldenrod City, anytime I whited out, she’d scold me.
> 
> Pokemon continued to avoid me as well, if I wanted to better my team I had to hope that the pokeballs I used worked the first time. What was stranger about random battles is that, even if I locked the pokemon in battle with Mean Look, the pokemon passed out. Literally. After my first attack of Mean Look –If I got to the first attack that is, sometimes the pokemon had a higher speed than mine-, before I was able to choose another, the pokemon would faint on its own.
> 
> The dialogue box proclaimed, “-POKEMON- forced itself to pass out!” and the battle ended.
> 
> The only thing that seemed to go normally for me was the battles with Team Rocket. I always won against them and they always treated me like a punk kid getting in their way.
> 
> The rest of the game up until a certain point isn’t entirely important. Aside from win, lose, and steal, everything was more or less normal. While my pokemon matured slowly due to frequent losses, they did grow to like me a little as I began giving them haircuts and other little things to boost our bond. The last I had checked, the person who rated their happiness –one of the very few people who spoke to me normally- said “It’s quite cute.”
> I know you must be thinking that this isn’t disturbing at all, that I should just accept the fact that this is simply a hack made to tell Silver’s side of the story…Well, I did and it was, but I’m not quite finished yet.
> 
> Once I had finally made it to Kanto -continuing the process of win, lose, and steal-, I ventured into Viridian City. The second I stepped foot into the city, the music cut off. I thought for certain that this was simply a glitch in the programming, that I was now to walk through a soundless game. But as a stood there for a moment, a very faint noise picked up and faded away.
> 
> I was now sure that the music had messed up, like it was trying to play, but couldn’t. But as I stepped back into the route I had just come from, the music picked up perfectly…it was only Viridian City that was silent.
> 
> I was now curious, so I stepped back into the silent city and began to explore. There wasn’t a person in site…No one out in the open, no one in the houses, not even anyone in the in the Pokemart or Pokemon Center. The city was entirely empty…just the silence and the occasional soft noise which I still hadn’t identified.
> 
> As I walked towards the gym, the sound grew a little louder. I figured the noise was coming from the inside, so I entered. There was no one there either, but that was to be expected, the gym was always empty until much later.
> 
> The noise didn’t play in here, but it was still dead silent.
> 
> I walked up to where the gym leader normally stood and, as I walked past the spot and into the brink wall –I do that sometimes, I like the noise- I was transported to another room…the wall had hidden a set of stairs.
> This place was silent as well…but the noise began to play yet again. It was much louder this time, just a bunch of random, high-pitched noises…but it sounded like screams.
> 
> By this time, as you could well imagine, my heart was pounding…I don’t take screaming –or things that sound like screaming- very well due to an unfortunate experience with a very graphic haunted house when I was three years old…but I digress.
> 
> Regardless of my pounding heart and shaking hands, I explored the room…which was tinted in a muted red much like everything was in Pokemon Red. The room followed a sideways zigzag pattern and the ‘screams’ came at random, some short, some long and drawn out…it sounded as if someone was being tortured.
> 
> As I continued down the zigzagging hallways, I came across several disturbing images; sprites of NPCs without their heads, as well as heads without bodies. Anytime I tried to examine the bodies, Silver simply said “Don’t look…”
> 
> The bodies and heads became more frequent as I went on, clogging up the hallways and leaving only a small path for me to follow…and the screaming became more frequent.
> 
> The screen began to flicker as I walked, just like it would if one of my pokemon was poisoned…but none of them were. Just in case, I checked the status of my party. None of them were poisoned, but their health was going down. In an attempt to heal them, I picked a super potion out of my bag and used it on my Feralligator.
> 
> A dialogue box popped up and said “It won’t have any effect.”
> 
> Now I was disturbed, I knew none of this was supposed to happen. Regardless, I continued on, hoping that if they all fainted from this, I’d be taken back to a pokemon center and things would return to normal.
> 
> …It was stupid of me to assume that…
> 
> I continued along the morbid path, the screen flickering in and out. Finally, Silver stopped as the dialogue box popped up telling me that all my pokemon had fainted…but it didn’t say what I had hoped…
> 
> It said ‘ALL DEAD’.
> 
> By now, I was read to cry, but I couldn’t stop myself from trying to get to the end of this disturbing experience…if I didn’t do this now, I’d just be tempted to try it again some other time…
> 
> Finally, I reached the center room, which was now tinted a deep red…I assumed this was to simulate the fact that the room was filled with blood, however there were only a few bodies scattered around it. In the center, there were a few live figures, a man, a pokemon, Gold, and another pokemon I could only assumed was his Typhlosion.
> 
> Gold’s Typhlosion attacked the man’s pokemon, but it was quickly struck down, its sprite first turning red, then grey, then disappearing…the man’s pokemon had killed it.
> 
> Silver’s sprite stepped forward on its own and the man finally acknowledged he was there.
> 
> GIOVANNI: Ah, son, you’ve made it. Come to see your rival’s demise, have you?
> 
> This caused Gold to turn around to look at you; the only thing he said was “…”
> 
> Silver continued to move on his own; he approached the man and kicked him backwards…Which obviously enraged Giovanni.
> 
> GIOVANNI: You’re going to help him? HA! You’ve become just as weak as the others! If he seems worth saving to you…perhaps I should show you that there’s no sense in getting attached! MEWTWO, take care of him!
> 
> Mewtwo obeyed his creator’s command and approached Gold. I’m still uncertain of what it actually did, but it struck Gold, causing a scream much louder than before as the sprite of Silver’s rival lost its head and faded to deep red to grey.
> 
> GIOVANNI: I told you long ago, Silver, Pokemon are nothing more than tools! People are as well. Use them and throw them away once they’ve server your purpose. MEWTWO, kill him!
> 
> The Mewtwo didn’t obey this time; Giovanni’s words must have angered it. It turned to him and actually spoke.
> 
> MEWTWO: …You’re no longer useful…
> 
> It struck Giovanni just as it had done Gold and Typhlosion, but the scream Giovanni produced was much longer than any other I had heard…Mewtwo was torturing him.
> 
> Finally, the scream faded away into nothingness and Giovanni’s sprite did just as Gold’s did…leaving only Silver and Mewtwo alive in the room. As Mewtwo turned to face me, I knew that wouldn’t last for long.
> 
> MEWTWO: …Not useful…
> 
> It struck me, initiating a battle in which I was totally unable to participate. My sprite was in the place of any pokemon, my health was full, but I knew it wouldn’t help. I chose to run, but I couldn’t…I chose to attack, but I had nothing to use…I just had to stand there as Mewtwo used Psychic on Silver’s defenseless image.
> 
> Even with the sound turned to a low level, the ‘scream’ coming from Silver was disturbingly loud. Even as the battle screen faded away, the scream lingered until Silver’s sprite turned from red to grey – which I now assume symbolizes the coldness of death-…Silver, along with Gold and everyone else who had been unfortunate enough to wander into this place from Viridian, was now dead.
> 
> The screen faded to black, all except for Mewtwo’s sprite, which remain in the center of the screen. My paranoid mind immediately made me think he was somehow going to turn on me next, but the word ‘END’ simply faded in just underneath him and the screen cut to black, taking me back to the opening sequence.
> 
> I’m still unsure why this was made, why someone just shoved it into a box to sell, and why I happened to find it…But I can assure you that I’m swearing off all randomly found games…either it’s new, or I’ll never risk touching it again.
> 
> The game I just described has slipped out of my possession since that first play through…I have no idea where it is, but I hope it’s rotting in a dump somewhere.


Um, actually, I'll only post one for now, that was pretty long. You'll notice it seems kind of a rip-off of Lost Silver, but it's still pretty good and original at the same time. This is all I really have on the origin of the pic.

This is the image's link itself (for those who dislike right-clicking):


		Code:
	

http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l7nsnqt2zX1qd0isso1_500.png

Oh, one more thing, I remember the forum is called pokestation.net. I had never heard of it before this.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

I have seen the lost Silver story a few times and I love the creativity. I saw the youtube peak at the actual hack which someone was inspired to make. I wish they would post the rest. I have to however agree with the topic maker, that the ending was a little disappointing. I thought the reason for the mom not being home would come into play in the end, such as showing her at Gold's grave or funeral. I think they should have expanded on the mom not being home, because it really seemed like it was supposed to mean something but then nothing was done with it.

The tarnished Gold story was also pretty interesting, It was very intriguing to see the Rivals point of view however the always loosing and stealing badges seemed quite inaccurate, ??? was pretty badass. I think he won most of the time except to you. You even see in the real game the dojo of sprout tower telling him that he battled skillfully but needed to treat his pokemon better. Which brings up another point that the opponents frowning upon him was done well. The ending was pretty fucked up, much creepier and better written than Lost Silver. But overall I think the getting through the normal journey process could have been written better.

  I have even been inspired to try to write my own of Pokemon Yellow. I begun it but need to give it time to come to me in a creative enough manner, so it will sound fun and plausible.


----------



## Pwnemon

The mom being gone was supposed to symbolize her being dead.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Pwnemon said:


> The mom being gone was supposed to symbolize her being dead.


Oh ok, well that too should have been made clearer then, and explained. I would have liked to hear about that too.


----------



## Latias

Thank you for the nightmares. [/sarcasm]

Good to see a game from the rival's POV, but the ending is rather weak. And I thought he'd win everytime except he'd lose to you.

Lost Silver picture is just... oh, this will sound as weird as hell... kind of... _cute_ actually. Gah. OK, torture me, but that's how I think of it. D:


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Latias said:


> Thank you for the nightmares. [/sarcasm]
> 
> Good to see a game from the rival's POV, but the ending is rather weak. And I thought he'd win everytime except he'd lose to you.


That's exactly what I said, ??? was badass he only lost to you.


----------



## NegativeVibe

Hm. Tarnished gold and the story at the beginning here were kind of interesting, but not that scary. I think they have a lot of potential though. If something had happened to the player in real life that somehow corresponded to the glitched game - like someone dying right after each character did, or something getting stolen every time Silver stole something, then maybe it'd be scarier. 

And the bloody guy was more weird than freaky. But I still like reading this thread, haha.


----------



## Pwnemon

That possibly Pokemon one I missed until now seemed like it was modern America caught in the fight of RSE.


----------



## octobr

Ugh, sorry for all the broken links that are now my posts. Photobucket shut down my account.


----------



## Aethelstan

Here's another one I found on the net. It's kind of poorly written, but still creepy:


> A few years ago, after I had lost my Pokemon Red Version, I decided it would be a good idea to buy a new cartridge. After looking around for a few days on the internet and in used games stores, I found one on this site that I don’t remember the name of. it was cheap, only $1 USD, so I decided to get it, since if it didn’t work, I only wasted a dollar.
> 
> I ordered it, and then went to sleep that night. I had a very strange dream that night, I don’t remember much of it, but I remember something about the game that I had ordered. I seem to remember it to be a scary dream, but I could be remembering it wrong.
> 
> I waited and I waited for the game to come. I eventually decided that it wouldn’t be coming, so he stole a dollar from me, what’s that good for nowadays?
> 
> Then, the next day, after two whole months, the game finally came.
> 
> At first, I didn’t know what it was, it was in a plain white box, completely unmarked. No address or return address, so I wondered how the delivery guy knew to come to my house. I opened the box, and saw the game inside.
> 
> The cartridge was completely blank, but I suspected this to rowdy kids, as I did it to a few of my games when I was younger. I decided to try it out right away, and went to get my Game Boy, and put the game inside.
> 
> The main menu came up like normal, and I saw there was a saved game. Strangely, it was my name that was on it, but I just thought that the person must have had the same name as me.
> 
> As the game loaded, I noticed that it was at the very beginning of the game, which was strange, since it looked like the player had not taken a single step. I went downstairs as normal, and when I talked to the mother, I noticed that she had a name, which is strange in itself considering the fact that in Pokemon games, they don’t give your mother a name.
> 
> Stranger yet, however, was the fact that her name was the same as my real mother’s.
> 
> It was here I realized this was a hack, but thought that it might be a “good hack,” and that the names were simply coincidences.
> 
> After this, I did the game as normal, going into the grass above Pallet Town, but instead of seeing “Oak” in the textbox, I saw the name of my grandfather.
> 
> as I saw this, I was starting to get freeaked out. But stuff like this can happen. After we got to the lab, and “Blue” started talking, in the textbox, the name listed was the name of my brother.
> 
> I was starting to get very freaked out by now, but I decided to play the game normally. Everything was the same, except for the names. Everyone that was named had the name of one of my family members or friends.
> 
> I eventually got to the Elite 4, and this is when it started getting weird. Replacing Lorelei was my principle in 5th grade. Replacing Bruno was my former boss that had fired me. Replacing Agatha was a nanny from my childhood, and replacing Lance was a boss of the place I had just been fired from a week before.
> 
> Then, after defeating my “brother”, instead of the typical Hall of Fame Scene, the room went black.
> 
> Then, a textbox appeared.
> 
> “MYSTERIOUS VOICE: THANKYOUFORYOURCOOPERATION
> 
> IHAVEBEENWAITINGFORALONGTIME
> 
> YOURLIFEBELONGSTOMENOW”
> 
> When this came up, I was very skeptical. I waited for the game to save, then I turned it off.
> 
> The next day, I had some very important things to do, which would cost a lot of money. I called the bank to see what the balance was on my credit card.
> 
> As I talked to the lady on the phone, she said that the account had recently been canceled. I told her that I did not do this, and she replied that I had indeed done it just the day before.
> 
> I thought that this was very strange, and did not rest easy that day.
> 
> After a while, I decided to call my mother. She answered the phone very questioningly, even though she had caller ID. She asked who I was, and I told her it was me.
> 
> What she said next was very heartbreaking to me. She said that I couldn’t be her son, because “he” was visiting her right at the moment.
> 
> I thought her memory was fading, so I called my brother. He answers his phone without looking at caller ID, so I said that it was me. He asked if I was calling to rub it in.
> 
> This got me curious, so I ask him what he meant. He laughed sarcastically and said that we got in a fistfight the day before and that I had won, giving him a black eye and a brooken nose.
> 
> I hung up the phone without saying goodbye, and decided to get some rest.
> 
> When I woke up the next day, I remembered everything that had happened, and decided that my name was useless, so I should change it. So now I have no family, a different name, and complete wonder over what is happening to my family.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Damn now THAT is creepy!


----------



## Latias

Not creepy, just... really really weird.


----------



## spaekle

I think this one had _potential_...



> It had been a while since I played Pokemon Pearl. I decided to boot it up to psych myself up for Black and White. I’d saved in Solaceon town (I considered it my ‘home base’ of sorts) in the Pokemon center, so I walked up to my PC to see how my pokemon were doing.
> 
> Everything seemed in order until I got to Box 16. A small group of Unown was sitting inside. Normally, you wouldn’t find this weird, but I’d only ever caught 1 Unown (uncreatively named “F” as that’s what letter it was.)
> 
> H O A R D E
> 
> R
> 
> Haha. Very funny. Maybe my dad or brother had picked up the game and caught some stuff in the Unown ruins that were off to the side of the town. I looked at each one’s stats - all had low health, strangely enough. That and the catch date read as that morning.
> 
> … I hadn’t even touched it that morning. I scrolled through my other boxes, checking the pokemon one by one, and again, everything seemed fine. Then I reached Box 5, which I’d nicknamed “Legend2” (this being pokemon I am sure you can guess I kept legendaries in it. The other “Legend” box was Box 4, as I couldn’t fit them all into one box.)
> 
> I’d had a Phione, Manaphy, a Movie 10 Darkrai, Shaymin, an event Regigigas, and a Pokemon Ranger Darkrai in the box. Everything but the Darkrai pair had 0 HP.
> 
> … what. Did they resent being in the boxes or something? I was suddenly glad that I’d kept the movie Arceus in my party.
> 
> I scrolled to Box 4 (“Legend”). Everything in that box was KO’d as well, save for the Mewtwo I had ported from FireRed.
> 
> A distorted Darkrai cry suddenly sounded in the speakers. I scrolled back to Legend2 and found that the Pokemon Ranger Darkrai had been KO’d. The Movie 10 Darkrai had also moved from its previous position in the box. And there were now Unown in the empty spaces below the KO’d Pokemon…
> 
> S U F F O C
> 
> A T E D
> 
> This time a distorted Mewtwo cry played. Looking back into Legend, I saw that the Mewtwo had fainted.
> 
> A cacophony of Pokemon cries began to play. I scrolled through the boxes and saw  everything’s HP at 0.
> 
> 0.
> 
> 0.
> 
> Box 16’s Unown now spelled
> 
> Y O U R
> 
> T U R N
> 
> I shut off the PC and ran from the Pokemon Center. Unfortunately, the Darkrai was stalking me. One by one my party pokemon were KO’d as I walked, until only the movie Arceus remained. I assumed this was because it was at the back of my party. Eventually, [ARCEUS fainted!] popped up in a text box. My trainer whited out, but I was not taken to a Pokemon Center. The screen instead faded to black.
> 
> One by one, Unown appeared on the screen, eventually spelling out:
> 
> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?
> 
> Hitting buttons did nothing at this point so I reset. It never happened again, but I’ll always regard that Movie Darkrai with suspicion…


...but the "WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?" made it go from potentially creepy to hilarious.


----------



## ...

That's actually one of the creepier ones I've read.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Mmmmm not too intrigued by that one, it was an interesting idea but a little too random. A perfectly functional, legitimately bought cartridge suddenly experiencing this very specific and detailed glitch is not believable. The unown messages particularly imply a specific hack which only makes sense occurring in a used cartridge that another person clearly handled in a number of possible ways. Or perhaps he could have ventured that an electronics buff relative could have messed with his cartridge. But written this way it did not make sense. Sorry but probably the poorest written one I had read here so far.


----------



## spaekle

I think that any creepypasta that relies way too much on supernatural things happening is probably not going to be scary. Unnerving hacked games and glitches are a lot more effective than "LOL GHOSTS JUMPED OUT OF MY GAMEBOY AND THEN MY WHOLE FAMILY DIED I'M NEVER PLAYING POKEMON AGAIN". I also think stories involving more recent games are a lot harder to make creepy. 

The one I just posted probably could have been made better by it not being the dude's legit cartridge, but even then the use of the "WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW" meme just makes me think of the burger king and completely kills any creepy undertones the thing had. :P 

I've found a lot more, by the way, but I didn't find any of them good enough to post. There are a lot on http://fyeahpokemoncreepypasta.tumblr.com .


----------



## Autumn

Spaekle said:


> Unnerving hacked games and glitches are a lot more effective than "LOL GHOSTS JUMPED OUT OF MY GAMEBOY AND THEN MY WHOLE FAMILY DIED I'M NEVER PLAYING POKEMON AGAIN".


did you read my scary glitch story :c


----------



## Phantom

I soo want to find a hacked game, it would be soooo fun to give to someone as a gift.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Charizard2K said:


> I soo want to find a hacked game, it would be soooo fun to give to someone as a gift.


I would actually love to have one of these weird hack experiences, these stories almost tempt me to buy a cartridge on amazon lol. Probably would be Silver since mine died a few years ago so it's like the only one I don't still have. My gold died too but I hardly ever played it, I never made it all the way through that is for sure. Farthest I got was Mahongony I think.


----------



## Aethelstan

I LOVE this one, and I don't know why. It's pretty fricken awesome, unless you like Duskull (SPOILER!!!)



> In the region of Hoenn, there is no pokemon tower. No organized resting place for the bodies, graves and ghosts of the deceased.
> There is Mount Pyre. An entire mountain, that serves as one massive, chaotic gravesite for the region. It’s tempting to go there, test your wits and see if you can get through it. By all means, go, take the risk. But here’s a word of warning;
> If you see a skull, just a skull, be it floating in the air or resting on the ground. Turn away from it and flee, as quietly as you can, dont let it see you and don’t let it hear you.
> Duskull are everywhere, and if you look into the sockets of it’s skull you’ll see it’s red eyes, it’s casting hypnosis, try not to fall asleep. If you do fall asleep, try and wake yourself up as quickly as possible. You’ll be able to feel it, the darkness that surrounds a duskull, taking shape and wrapping around you. Try and wake yourself up, fast. You might only be wrapped up to the knees, that’s okay, you can live without lower legs. If you sleep through this, there’s no hope.
> If it hasn’t wrapped up your arms, and you can move them, reach up to your face. The skull will have attached itself there, pull it off. Really pull at it, they’re stubborn. If it wont come off, and you still have use of your arms, grab a rock and smash the skull off your head. Use a lot of force, it’s going to hurt, but it will save you…if it works.
> If your arms become tangled up in the black bandages you might aswell smash your head on the rocks, try to crack the skull off the outside of your face.
> If you do get it off, and you still have some ability to move, leave as fast as you can and go to a hospital, your limbs may be useless but at least you got away!
> If you can’t get it off, the duskull will wrap you in its bandages entirely. They wrap around your chest all too tightly and restrict your breathing, they wrap around your neck and choke you, they even wrap around your head and around the skull ontop of your head, covering your mouth and nose.
> 
> It has contoll now, there’s no point in struggling anymore. Don’t worry, you won’t die. No, you won’t ever die, you’ll be strangled by the bandages as they press down on your chest and tighten at your neck. The new Dusklops simply uses your body as its own physical form.
> 
> Helping a pokemon to evolve is a noble thing to do after all, so maybe it’s not all bad. With the air flow to your brain restricted, you’ll start to lose brain functionality anyway. Eventually you won’t even remember you were human.


Does anyone else like it, or am I crazy?

@Mewtwo's Amber: Google Lost Silver. Somewhere you'll find the download. Full working game is up, I played it, stays true to the story and looks exactly like a Pokemon game even though it technically isn't a "hack".


----------



## ultraviolet

> Duskull are everywhere, and if you look into the sockets of it’s skull you’ll see *it’s red eyes*,


Duskull only have one eye. >:|

ruined the story for me, unfortunately.


----------



## Latias

Alraune posted a link to a download of LS a few pages back, I think.


----------



## Pwnemon

So, I found another Lost Silver pic, though not as good as the last:







EDIT: I also liked this story:



> It was lovely to be in Olivine again. Kotone inhaled deeply, the salty smell of the ocean welcoming her with open arms.
> Her hand glided over a pocket, feeling with Silver Wing inside. The Kimono Girls, along with Professor Elm, told her the same story; she had to return to Olivine.
> She smiled down at Azumarill, whose ears twitched happily. It was finally time to explore the islands! The only issue was getting there safely, and knowing which island to start in…
> “Hmm, before we go, let’s grab a bite at the diner!” Kotone did miss the delicious homemade food of the Olivine diner.
> 
> While waiting for her meal, Kotone had taken the wing out of her pocket, observing it once again. What was this used for, exactly? Why was it given to her?
> She sighed, putting it down. One of the Kimono girls had mentioned a summoning of some sort. Maybe it called in some epic, giant bird… that was all hers to capture.
> With a smile, she let some of the ceiling light reflect off the wing. It really was beautiful.
> “Excuse me, lass? But is that a Silver Wing you have there?”
> The voice made her jump, and she turned to face a sailor peering over her shoulder.
> “Uh, yeah… why?” Maybe he knew about it too. “It’s for Whirl Islands, right?”
> The sailor frowned. “You aren’t thinking of going, are you?”
> The smile left her face. “I-is there a reason I shouldn’t?”
> “You must have heard the legend surrounding them, correct? No young kid like you would want to go…”
> “Legend? No, I haven’t heard.” Kotone shook her head. Now curious, she pointed to the adjacent seat. “What is it?”
> “Legend is the islands are horribly unsafe, and bad kids are sent there as punishment. None of them have ever returned, so some think it’s true,” he began. “It’s really why no one’s gone near them…”
> She was trying to process what she heard. Bad kids? Did he mean criminals, or kids who had committed things such as misdemeanors or things not as severe? It’d be quite the cruel punishment for not cleaning a room, not doing chores… it didn’t make sense.
> “That can’t be true…” Kotone shook her head. “Why to Whirl Islands?”
> “I couldn’t tell you, simply because I don’t know. All I know is of their danger,” he replied.
> Kotone glanced at the wing again, biting her lip. Perhaps it was best she stayed away. No worth in risking her life over a Pokemon, right? There were plenty of rare Pokemon out there for her to capture.
> “But, it is only a legend…” He felt a bit bad for crushing her ambition. “No one really does know if it’s true.”
> “Where did you hear it from, then?” Kotone raised an eyebrow. It had to be passed down from somewhere.
> “An older man who lives here tells that to his kids, and it started spreading like wildfire. Who knows if it’s the truth, or a father trying to make his kids behave,” he shrugged. “What it really is, no one knows.”
> Those words made her feel a little better, at least. The fear still lingered, but a sense of adventure was making her want to go.
> Yet she couldn’t go alone. For great adventure, to a perilous place, a friend was needed.
> 
> “Y-you’re serious?” Hibiki’s eyes lit up on the screen. “You want me to explore Whirl Islands with me?”
> Kotone nodded. She was currently in the Pokemon center, talking to her fellow childhood friend over a video chat. “Well, it’s dangerous, so it’s best we go together, right?”
> “Of course!” He nodded, grinning widely. “I’ll fly over, and we’ll totally prove that creepy myth false.”
> “Right,” she nodded. “I’ll be by Route 40 waiting for you.”
> “Sweet! I’ll be there soon!” With a click, the screen went black.
> Kotone stood up, shaking off the last of her nerves. It was just a myth, right? Just a myth…
> 
> Once the two met up, they sailed out to Whirl Islands. The roaring whirlpools were anything but welcoming, eager to destroy anything in their path. With Hibiki’s Feraligatr, the two glided over, facing one of the caves.
> It certainly didn’t seem welcoming. Cold air blew from it, carrying a musty odor. Kotone held back the urge to gag, taking a step back on the wet sand. Maybe this wasn’t a good idea…
> “Come on! We gotta explore!” Hibiki took her hand, leading her into the pitch-black cave.
> “Hold on…” Kotone sent out her Ampharos, who instantly lit the room up with a bright flash. “Well, we can see now…”
> So far, the myth seemed false. No evidence was there to prove dead kids were lying around. No skeletons, no corpses…
> Hibiki pointed to a ladder leading to a lower level. “You ready to check this place out?”
> 
> “As… as ready as I’ll ever be.” And that was honest. This place was giving her the chills.
> With another burst of light, the second room came into view. As they went deeper into the cave, the musty odor seemed to get stronger and stronger. Ampharos was starting to whine, not wanting to go on much further. In the complete silence of the cave, the faint sound of rushing water could be heard.
> “Hey, Kotone! That wing in your pocket is glowing!” Hibiki pointed out.
> 
> “Wha- oh…” Kotone went to pick it up, squinting. Why was it so bright…? “I guess it is meant to summon something…”
> “Let’s follow the sound of the water. Whatever it is, it’s gotta be there,” he held his hand out again.
> She took his hand, and the duo went deeper into the darkness.
> 
> They reached a room with a waterfall, crashing down onto the small lake with great force.
> 
> “Kotone, where’s the wing?” Hibiki asked. “Oh, don’t tell me you lost it!”
> 
> “No, it’s in here…” Even Ampharos’ flash wasn’t lighting the place up. It was dim light, at the best. She was lead by the glowing of it, going out to grab it.
> A faint growl stopped her dead in her tracks. Kotone looked up, facing two bright red eyes. In the faint light, a large silhouette of a bird could be seen.
> The bird now roared, causing Kotone to stumble back. It was obviously unhappy at being woken up.
> 
> “Hibiki! Run!” Kotone scrambled away from the beast, avoiding a blow from its tail. Hibiki wasn’t anywhere to be seen or heard over the roaring. Maybe he ran away without her… what a coward.
> With a stroke of luck, she found a small crevice, diving into it instantly. Her hand landed on something hard and brittle, it shattering completely.
> 
> “What on earth—” With a look of horror, Kotone realized what she had touched was a skull.
> Squinting, she realized that more skeletons littered the room. Were these the bad kids?! Almost gagging, Kotone held her breath, the odor bringing tears to her eyes. In the far back, she guessed, corpses were slowly rotting away.
> She had to get out, and quickly. Crossing her fingers, Kotone dashed out of the crevice, barely avoiding another blow from the enraged Pokemon.
> Kotone ran and ran until she hit light, collapsing on the cold floor. She was still in the caves, completely unsure of where the exit was.
> Shuddering, she looked to see icicles decorating the wall. Another thought crossed her mind – that beast wasn’t the only thing that killed them. The kids must have frozen to death, and starved as well.
> They had been lost in the labyrinth, tortured by a slow coming death.
> It took hours, but she had managed to find the exit, sinking slowly onto the cold sand. She was safe! About to cry in joy, one last thing occurred to her.
> 
> Hibiki was nowhere in sight.


----------



## Wargle

> Kangaskhan are widely known as one of the more maternal Pokemon than others. The baby Kangaskhan is born into the mother’s pouch and lives off its mother’s milk to grow the natural muscles and gain the proper nutrients for growth. When the baby grows too big for its mother’s pouch, is when the baby can leave and start defending for itself.
> But what happens if the mother dies during the baby’s first few months of life? The baby hasn’t any muscles nor defensive plates like its mother to defend itself. Stranded, the baby waits by its mother’s carcass, fending off insect Pokemon and other scavengers, protecting its only home and source of comfort. As the mother’s muscles soften, the baby feeds off the body, but because it’s not the mother’s special milk, the baby will never grow to be the size of a full grown Kangaskhan. Barely staying alive by feeding off its mother’s body, the baby waits patiently for the carcass to decompose. When the body is nothing but bones and body plates, the baby takes the skull and a bone from the arm, fitting the skull of its mother on its head like a helmet. At first, the helmet is very large and sits on the baby’s shoulders, but eventually as it grows, it will grow to fit in the helmet. Using the bone from the arm as a weapon, the baby slowly turns into a Cubone, a malnourished, orphaned baby Kangaskhan. Cubone prefer to be alone and cry at the moon because the texture of the moon reminds the once baby Kangaskhan of its mothers skin and defense plates. When the Cubone reaches a certain age, it evolves into a Marowak, or what is considered the ghost of a Kangaskhan that never was.


Not creepy but what the hell?


----------



## Wargle

Sorry for the double post but this one is long as hell.



> Ever noticed those inconsistencies between the original first two games of the second gen and the third gen? Yes, I mean “Crystal”.
> 
> Why did they call it Crystal? They should have called it “Platinum” instead, it’s a metal like Gold and Silver after all. Also Suicune is the cover Pokemon. Suicune? What the hell, why not a Pokemon that actually fits here?
> 
> Well, that’s what they originally planned. The third game was to be called “Platinum”, it wouldn’t have focused on Suicune but instead would have created a link to the third gen where you would have continued your journey from the second gen. Remember how that Team Rocket guy in Cerulean City told you he would reform Team Rocket in another country, how the original two games never solved the whole Giovanni and Silver plotlines and especially how you get no reward for beating Red? It’s all because they planned to release a sequel. Pokemon Platinum. They only got as far as a quite glitchy beta though. A friend of mine happened to own one of those games, but sadly died recently. Since both of us loved to play Pokemon in our childhood, I wanted to honor the good old times one last time and started the game.
> 
> The edition layout of this game is completely different than usual. Remember “Pokemon Pinball”, that game with a rumble pack on top? It’s quite like that, just that you additionally can stack up a game on the game. Yes, that’s right: you were supposed to stack your Gold/Silver game on Platinum and then it would have created your character with all his Pokemon and shit. If you did not own Gold or Silver though you still could play the game as if it were one of those two games, but with some drawbacks like less Pokemon to catch and such.
> 
> So I stacked my year-old Silver game onto it and booted the gameboy. It started quite usual with a nice opening screen, showed me some Pokemon, the three starters and even their last evolutions. The graphics also looked quite good. Then Ho-Oh and Lugia showed up and the three dogs. It was quite obvious that Lugia symbolized the ocean while Ho-Oh symbolized the air. The threee dogs were actually symbolizing the ground itself. But then somethign weird happened.
> 
> The “camera”, if you can call it, went down, it went “underground”. For some time my screen went black, then suddenly two eyes opened. Those were not the eyes of a Pokemon I knew. They were huge and black but the pupils which had some kind of purple-white design. Also it looked damn good for a gameboy color game, almost like a photograph. You also could hear a pokemon scream. It was a scream I’ve never heard before. That did not scare me though, oh no: it thrilled me to play this game. After all, there would be an unseen Pokemon in it!
> 
> So after the opening sequence I got a new screen asking me if I want to import my game and continue and that’s what I did. Next up was a short explanation of the story: you are the new pokemon master and defeated red and basically everyone opposing you. But in a new country, Team Rocket rebuilt their organisation and now it’s up to you to free that country from them. It’s unknown who is their new leader at this point.
> 
> After you got told all that stuff, you get to pick one of the original starters as an addition for your team. After you’re done with that and about to leave, Oak tells you to be careful snce you “have no idea what you’re up against”. Yeah, a typical video game warning, you would think. But this time one should take it quite seriously.
> 
> Since I could reuse all my old Pokemon and revisit all of Johto and Kanto, I created a fucking awesome team full of level 100 Pokemon, consisting of Feraligatr, my original starter in Silver, Charizard, Venusaur, Mewtwo, Gengar and Pidgeot. Next I was supposed to use the MS Anne that would bring me to that new country.
> 
> That place looked completely different from Kanto and Johto. Instead of green fields, colorful towns and happy music, there was grey everywhere and no music at all. The town was full of fuck. It was like one of those huge metropoles, but without streets and people, everything was just emptry and grey and huge houses everywhere, but none of them had doors. At first I thought the game glitched up or something, but upon checking the Pokemon Center of that town, the only building you could enter, an event triggered.
> 
> An “old man” entered the place. He did not look like an old man though, it was not that usual “old bald man” sprite but instead a really weird sprite that you could barely make out as a human being, it was more like a stickman. Still I thought he was supposed to be an old man because all of his dialouge had “OJISAN:”, which basically means “Old man” in Japanese, in front of it. So once again I just thought “well, this probably is just due to the game being beta”. Then he started to talk, but he just had glitchy dialouge (you know, that kind of glitchy you get after seeing Missingno). After like 15 text boxes full of glitches, he finally brought out a readable sentence:
> 
> “please stop I HAVE TO DO THIS please stop”
> 
> Then suddenly a battle started. The old guy had a Team Rocket battle sprite and once again was named “OJISAN”. He had 6 Pokemon, just like I did. Fuck yeah, full battles all the time! His first Pokemon was Blastoise, mine was Pidgeot. His Blastoise was level 80, but my Pigeot was level 100, so what should go wrong? So I attacked using Wing Attack. His Blastoise barely survived and used Explosion next. Yes, a Blastoise used explosion, it was weird but there was nothing I could to about it now. My Pidgeot did not make it and fainted, but so did his Blastoise. But something was different now. Instead of “Pidgeot fainted!”, I got “Pidgeot died!”. Also Pidgeot was gone from my team. This game was actually the goddamn grandfather of the Nuzlocke Run, holy shit.
> 
> Slightly panicking, I sent out Mewtwo. His next five Pokemon all were different types and seemed like a usual Pokemon team one would use to beat Red in Silver. Well, Psychic still fucked them for good. After defeating him, his sprite turned into some glitchy thing and just disappeared. I got some more backstory and the nurse told me that the Rocket headquarters are north of this “town” in some underground area and that’s where I have to fight them. I checked again if my Pidgeot was back, but it wasn’t so I had to replace it with my Skarmory for now. I headed north.
> 
> There was only one route between me and the entrance to that underground area and it was full of glitches, but it actually did have “music”, if you can call high-pitched glitchy random tones anything like that. When entering the grass to fight some pokemon it either was a Raticate named “INNOCENCE” or some glitchy fuckfest similar to Missingno. but just stupid with other sprite parts in them (sometimes even those old ghost pokemon things you originally met in Lavender Town in Red&Blue). Also they always were level 0, however this can be possible. Sometimes you heard a weird pokemon scream, similar to the one in the beginning of the game.
> 
> So I finally found the underground base and it was just a cave. A really tiny cave, you could do nothing but go forward. Initially there was no music at all. So I progressed and suddenly there was a wild pokemon, just like the ones on that route before but this time it was level 1. Still managed to flee from them. I kept encountering those things and the more I went inside the cave the stronger they got, basically one level at a time. Also everytime I met a pokemon the cave seemed to chsnge a bit, after like 50 ones it looked like there was some liquid around me but it still was all dark.
> 
> Finally after like half an hour of glitchy shit I arrived in a new room and there he was: Giovanni himself. The room was not unlike the ones in Heartgold and Soulsilver when you use that event, but a lot more creepy. His only dialouge was:
> 
> “BE MINE”
> 
> Then a battle started. Giovanni had a typical Giovanni team from the previous games, but a LOT stronger in terms of levels, they all were at 100. I still managed to defeat him (again, all of his Pokemon “died”). After the battle he said nothing but simply disappeared and I could enter a new entrance behind him, and of course I entered.
> 
> No map loaded, nothing happened but a new battle. It was the Pokemon from the beginning, I could distingush it from its scream. The whole battle screen stayed black though and the only thing you could see was the eyes of that thing. Its name also was glitched, it was called “X - EO” with lots of glitchy shit everywhere. My first Pokemon was Mewtwo, once again. Of course I wanted to catch that thing, so I used Psychic. It did have no effect, so obviously that thing has Dark as its typing. His attack was something like the stuff Giygas does in the Earthbound games, but without text, the screen just flashed for a second and Mewtwo lost like half of his hit points. So next I tried to use Swift, but it didn’t work either: its typing was Dark/Ghost. Its attack killed my Mewtwo.
> 
> That’s the last thing I remember from that battle. Next thing I remember is that my Gameboy turned off because it ran out of batteries. When trying to turn it back on, even after I switched out batteries, it failed. Trying to start Silver or Platinium only failed either. Both games seemed to be broken for some reason and of course I wanted to know why which is why I tried to find out where my friend got that game from and what the fuck is up with it. After some research I finally learned the truth about it. The new Pokemon is actually supposed to be the lord of the realm of death (Lugia controls water, Ho-Oh air, the dogs control the earth, the birds control the weather and the new thing controls the realm of the dead). They never continued developing the game because no one was able to defeat him and everyone who failed disappeared mysteriously or died shortly afterwards. Also they were unable to stop the game or make someone who plays it stop it, kinda like those guys are bond to the game or as if their defeat actually takes more from them but their ingame money. I was lucky the pokemon “ran out of power” so I still made it.
> 
> Kinda disappointed and mourning about my friend who seemingly also played the game and died afterwards only due to it, I wanted to see if his other games still worked. So I took his Gold edition, put it in my gameboy and upon the selection screen I broke down, started to cry for hours and realized what I’ve just done.
> 
> His character was named “OJISAN”.


EDIT: Another long one. This one had a pic with it so I'll include it for you.









> About a month ago, I bought a second Pokémon Red cartridge off eBay so I could start a new game and screw around without messing up my save file. As soon as I compared it to my old one, I knew it was either a bootleg or produced somewhere else. You can see in the picture how the sticker doesn’t fit the front of the cartridge, and the red plastic is cheap and almost see-through (if you look close, you can see the internal battery on the second, while the first can’t be seen through at all). When I started it up, it only had one option – New Game, and unlike the well-loved cartridge I’d been using, it didn’t have any wear marks from being inserted into the GBC or anything indicating it’d been used.
> 
> Well, what the hell, I figured. I’d poured plenty of money into the franchise and one bootlegged game wasn’t going to kill me. I popped it into my GBC and started playing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I lost my GBC for a while, so I had to play it on my SP. No huge deal, I thought.
> 
> When I started the game up, oddly enough, the backlit screen of my SP went out, like I was playing on an old Game Boy Advance or a Color. I thought that was pretty weird, considering the lower setting of my SP’s screen was brighter than the “high” setting on all my friends’ SPs, as I took good care of it, and it was unlikely that the backlight would be going anytime soon. But as soon as I switched to playing Sapphire, the screen lit back up. I’d played my other Red on this SP plenty, and it’d never dimmed for an old Game Boy game, so I just attributed it to the game itself being poorly made (which makes no fucking sense, I know).
> 
> About now, you’re probably wondering when I’m going to start telling you about how there were Unown in my party and the Buried Alive guy in Lavendar Town started eating my player character, because any preowned bootleg game story is bound to be some creepy hacked shit. Well, it wasn’t that simple. I played through Lavender Town, the Pokémon Tower, all of that, and nothing unusual happened. I didn’t go mad from the music and feel suicidal, my Pokémon never turned white and started crying tears of blood, or anything like that.
> 
> However, as I continued playing, it became apparent to me that this game had some glitches. Just like the cheap plastic casing and sticker that barely stuck, the game itself was flaky. I’ve never played Pokémon on an emulator before, but if I had to guess, I would say that when it was copied, a lot of the data was corrupted, and I had to be careful when playing or it would freeze.
> 
> For example, sometimes the graphics around the player (I’m going to call him “Red”, as that’s what I named him. I’m a bit of a Red fanboy) would turn into big colored bars and the game would stop, and the background music would stop on whatever note it had hit and play this high-pitched, staticky whine until I restart. This happened whenever I tried to get on my bike inside a cave or building.
> 
> I was almost sure this was just a normal bootlegged game until I examined the SNES in the Celadon department store. Don’t judge me, but, being a Red fanboy, I’ve always liked when the game said things from Red’s point of view, like how he says “Dad would like this!” when you examine the SNES, or “I should get going…” when you examine the TV, since you never get to see the player say anything, to the point where, as a joke, the developers made Red say nothing more than ellipses when you encountered him in G/S/C.
> 
> Anyways, when I examined the SNES where Red would normally say, “Dad would like this!”, instead, I saw the text, “Where is DAD?”
> 
> I examined it again, and, same thing. I kind of laughed it off, thinking, for some reason, it was poor translation (don’t ask how I thought that made any sense). In the back of my mind, I was kind of hoping for a hack game, because hey, if I got some screencaps and posted them on 4chan, I’d be able to at least kill an afternoon laughing about it.
> 
> I went to the next floor, then went back down and checked the NES again. To my surprise, the message had changed. Now, Red said, “Who created me?”
> 
> At this point, I was pretty sure this had been added in by some hacker, and I thought that was kind of AWESOME. Hell, Red finding out he was really just a video game character. That’s pretty funny.
> 
> After that, and after failing to find any other added-in dialogue, I continued on in the game’s story. At that point, I was about near the part where you surf to Cinnabar and the Seafoam Islands.
> 
> But the glitching was getting worse. Sometimes, the map would get distorted, like Glitch City, and Red would be surfing on a tree or a house or some shit and I couldn’t move. I had to Fly out and try again. As a kid, I’d always liked doing MissingNo. and Glitch City, and I had a Gameshark back in the day, so the glitches were kind of cool. Eventually, I made it to Cinnabar.
> 
> Now, being an avid glitcher way back when, of course the first thing I did was fly back to Viridian and do the Old Man trick. But no matter how many times I tried, I could never get MissingNo to appear. I thought maybe the ROM had been edited to prevent glitching, but that clearly wasn’t the case, as the thing had more bugs than the fucking Viridian Forest.
> 
> Instead, when I entered the Pokémon Mansion, I was greeted by the following text window:
> 
> RED: Nice try, Red.
> 
> It was obvious that where “Red” was would be the name of whatever you named your player. What freaked me was “RED”, in all caps, as the speaker.
> 
> At this point, I know I had to have an edited game. The fucking player character was telling me “nice try” after I’d failed to do a MissingNo.
> 
> The game froze then, and I restarted. I hadn’t saved since before I tried the MissingNo glitch, but when I turned the game on again, I was back in the Mansion, exactly where the window had popped up. I could move again, so I went ahead and played through the Mansion. Call me a pussy, but despite my excitement, I was scared, so I played slowly and with all the lights on. I was still playing on my SP, and the internal light still didn’t work, so I used that as justification for my being a massive pussy.
> 
> Things only got weirder. After I left the mansion, I got a message:
> 
> PA: DING-DONG! Time’s up! Your safari game is over!
> 
> Having done Glitch City in the past, I knew this happened whenever you flew out of the safari zone. As expected, I was outside the Safari Zone gate the next time I hit “A”, with the attendants asking me if I got a good haul.
> 
> I had an immense feeling of forboding when I went to leave the gate, scared I’d be in Glitch City or even worse. I had a flier, but you have to understand, this is all a little unnerving.
> 
> Instead, I was in Pallet Town, but there was no music, nothing. Another text window appeared:
> 
> RED: This isn’t where I’m from. I’ve been lied to.
> 
> I couldn’t move my player after that, so I went to reset, but something stopped me. Instead, I opened the Start menu and went to Fly the fuck out of there, but to my horror, the Pidgeot I used for Fly wasn’t there. Just my Blastoise, Exeggutor, Kadabra, Mew (from the Nugget Bridge glitch), and Kangaskhan. In Pidgeot’s place was a level 16 Raticate with 1 HP. It was poisoned. I checked its stats, and it had the OT “BLUE” and knew Hyper Beam, Quick Attack, Glare, and Skull Bash. I don’t even know if Raticate can learn all of these moves. I’ve since heard that Gary’s Raticate died (seriously) in the game, but I had named Gary “DOUCHE” in this game for a few laughs. I guess the OT name “BLUE” came from the fact that Blue is the opposite to Red version, like maybe it was supposed to have come from a Blue cartridge. I know Rattata doesn’t evolve until level 20, so this was a pretty obvious hack.
> 
> I had some Antidotes and Potions in my bag, so I figured, what the hell, I’d heal it. But when I left the POKéMON menu, the entire Start menu closed, and I couldn’t open it again. I tried walking, and this time I was able to move. I took a few steps, forgetting about the poison until a box popped up again:
> 
> RED: We killed it.
> 
> At this point, I was getting a little freaked out (no fucking shit). I went to my party and Raticate wasn’t there at all. Neither was my Pidgeot. The slot was empty. I closed the menu and tried to move again, but nothing. I didn’t want to turn the game off in case it had somehow saved again, so I just kept trying to move before remembering that my Kadabra still knew Teleport. When I hit Start, ntohing happened. I kept trying to move, but I couldn’t move. No… Red wasn’t letting me move.
> 
> RED: This happened to me. Why?
> 
> At that point I just shut the game off. I took the hacked Red version out and put in FireRed. Like with my old game, I’d named the player “Red”, and for some reason it still kind of scared me. I started it up, and, to my horror, the screen was still dimmed. I hit “CONTINUE” on the main menu, but when I tried to open my game, I got the message saying that my save data had been lost or corrupted, and when I started, the game froze, with the music just being a staticky whine.
> 
> At this point, I was really desperate to play some fucking Pokémon where no weird shit was going on, and I was pissed that my FireRed version was broken, so I threw in Sapphire and started it up. The screen lit up normally. I thought for a moment that maybe something was wrong with my SP that broke my FireRed, and fuck, I didn’t want that happening to my Sapphire with the Jirachi from Colloseum and the Feebas it’d taken me an hour to find, so I shut it off and pulled it out.
> 
> I started playing what I call “Glitchy Red” version again about a week ago. When I started it back up, I was still in Pallet Town, and there was music and things seemed normal, except for the empty slot in my party and my SP screen no longer lighting up. I biked to Viridian and found Pidgeot safely in my PC, so I figured, what the hell, and took it out and flew to Cinnabar to fight Blaine.
> 
> When I went to unlock the gym, surprise, another text box.
> 
> RED: No.
> 
> No matter how many times I tried, the game refused to believe I had the fucking Secret Key despite it being right there in my bag. Red wasn’t letting me in.
> 
> RED: Everything that happened to me, happened because the world let it happen to me. I didn’t become a hero on my own! I was manipulated. I never unlocked that door. The door was unlocked because the game let me in. Everything you do, you do because the GAME lets you.
> 
> Because of how the text boxes were, it took a really long time to scroll through, and the whole time I was writing down what he was saying so I had it on reference. Things were getting a little too Silent Hill for me, and, once again, I tried to move, but Red wouldn’t let me.
> 
> RED: I’m going to show you how it feels to be unable to chose your own fate.
> 
> I gave up and opened the Start menu again, glad that I could, and used Pidgeot to fly out of there. I knew now that this was only because Red was letting me fly out. He was toying with me.
> 
> I flew to Lavender, because, shockingly enough, nothing weird had ever happened there. From Lavender, I walked down to try and go to Fucshia, but as soon as I left Lavender, Red was at it again.
> 
> RED: No.
> 
> Well, shit, I thought. I opened the menu and flew to Fucshia. When the I got there, I nearly shat my pants and dropped my SP.
> 
> It was the Glitch City you get when you surf along Cinnabar’s coast. Immediately, the menu popped up, the way it does when you do the Mew glitch, and it was asking me to save the game. There was no option for “No”, and pressing B did nothing. I shut my game off.
> 
> When I started it back up, I was still in Glitch City. I checked my party, the way Red wanted me to – Pidgeot and Kadabra were there, but instead of “TELEPORT” and “FLY” appearing when I selected them, there was only “CURSED”. Not “CURSE”, like in that fucking retarded Creepy Black Pasta, but “CURSED”. I was smart enough not to select it. I hit B until I was out of the menu, and Red was telling me shit again.
> 
> RED: You’re staying here with me, Red. They replaced me because I was GLITCHED and not good enouigh (sic). I thought this was my story, but I’m just a character in a video game. They took everything from me. My VOICE. My FREEDOM. My LEGACY. They replaced me with the brown-eyed kid.
> 
> I understood now that he meant FireRed version, and the Gold, Silver, and Crystal versions where he’d been demoted to final boss.
> 
> He let me move, and, to my surprise, the game never froze, even as I was walking on water and stepping onto houses.
> 
> Eventually, I suppose I went too far, because the screen turned black around my player.
> 
> RED: Am I a joke to you?
> 
> A YES/NO option popped up. I can’t tell you how fast I hit “NO”.
> 
> RED: Then why do you do these things to me? Why do you corrupt my world and show me GLITCHES that aren’t meant to be? Why do you want to hurt me with MISSNGNO.?
> 
> I never wanted to hurt Red. It was just for fun. The game had bugs, and we’ve all just exploited them for fun, right?
> 
> RED: Why did I have to die? Just because I’m a hero?
> 
> I shut my game off. That night, I had a dream where I was a Pokémon Trainer – the player from FireRed, who I will never again think of as “Red”. I was being chased by a white-pale body. While I can’t feel pain in my dreams (I know some people can), the pale figure eventually caught me and ripped at my chest and sides with his nails. The last thing I saw before I woke up was the face of my attacker – a little boy with bright red eyes, black hair, and a red and white hat.
> 
> For the next few days, when I played, it was because I had to. I was trapped in the blackness because Red refused to let me go. Because he was forsaken and forgotten, left to just be abused by players who come back out of nostalgia and to exploit the bugs. Because I played so much, I almost always had a headache from the high-pitched noises the game makes. I had to call out of work sick. I could never move, but I found comfort in staring at the screen with the black background and my player. Red didn’t say anything to me.
> 
> I couldn’t play FireRed again, even though it worked on my DS. Yesterday, I finally got to Mt. Silver on HeartGold, and I couldn’t bring myself to battle Red. I don’t know what he’d do to me if I beat his replacement. Would he be angry? Happy? Would his defeat put his spirit at peace? I don’t know. No matter how many times I play through the games, Red will suffer the same fate, because he is a hero, and because the games let him only go so far. Red will never again be able to experience the glory of being the hero, and neither will we. No matter how many times you start a new game, it will never be the same as the first time you played. You know what’s going to happen, and you play for nostalgia, because it’s just a game to you now.
> 
> I killed Red, and so did you. Unlike Ash Ketchum, he’s never going to be the hero of another new game in a brand new region. In HeartGold, Gold’s successor, Ethan, had even taken his accomplishments from him, being the one to catch the Pokemon Red had fought so hard for – Mewtwo, Zapdos, Articuno, and Moltres. His life is over for him. He became such a legend that there was nothing left of him to even be proud of himself.
> 
> I finished “Glitchy Red” yesterday, when I finally checked my Trainer card. There was a sprite of Red as he appeared in G/S/C, but in the game’s same monochrome color scheme, just red and green. When I looked closer, the red pixels making up his shirt looked darker and arranged oddly, almost like he was bleeding from the chest. None of my Badges or time played or Trainer ID, just that sprite. When I returned to the menu, instead of my name appearing as “Red”, there was the word “GONE” for my Trainer card. I selected it, and this time, the card was blank.
> 
> RED: Go ahead and forget me now. Goodbye.
> 
> The game reset, the way it does after you beat the Champion, and this time, there was only one option – NEW GAME.
> 
> I found my GBC earlier today and started playing it on there. When I played on my SP, the screen lit up and everything was normal. I had to start a new game on my FireRed, but it’s working again. Even the bootlegged Red version plays normally, no glitches. But I can never see Red’s silence the same ever again, or even the hilarious MissingNo. and Glitch City bugs. I have a much deeper respect for the “silent protagonists” in the game, for all we put them through. Lavender Town used to creep me out, but now I find it very peaceful, as even Red, who wanted revenge on a world that had treated him horribly, could never mess with the resting place of fallen Pokémon.
> 
> Someday, I hope I stop waking up with scratches on my torso.


----------



## Mewtwo

@ Brock's second post, second story: Ho-ly shit.


----------



## Nemec

Mewtwo said:


> @ Brock's second post, second story: Ho-ly shit.


Agreed. O.o


----------



## Green

Why did he double post...?

I liked the third story :9


----------



## Mewtwo

Found this.

_



			About six months ago, I was discussing how amazing it was that the Pokémon anime was still running after all of these years, with a friend of mine. Although I still try to catch it every weekend, this friend had ceased watching back in one of the Johto seasons, due to finding the series repetitive. 

"The final straw, though," he said, elaborating on why he no longer watched the series. "was that episode that was basically a snuff film."

Understandably, I scoffed at this premise. "You can't seriously tell me they released a Pokémon snuff cartoon."

He went on to explain that it was a "lost episode" - not too far of a stretch of imagination, seeing as how there were already several episodes that had been given that title. He said it was the "sickest thing he'd ever seen" and that "it gave him nightmares for a long time." He refused to share the content of the episode, but instead offering the VHS he had somewhere in the back of the closet, claiming that I wouldn't believe him unless I saw it myself.

I had heard about other popular cartoons having legendary, unaired episodes that were reportedly uncharacteristically disturbing, such as Suicide Mouse and Dead Bart. However, the only "evidence" of those ever existing were poorly made Youtube videos by fans of the stories. I figured this was simply Pokémon's version of such.

About a month and a half went by before I saw this friend again. True to his word, he delivered the video tape, but promptly left, not wishing to stick around for the viewing.

Looking the tape over, I noticed nothing strange, save for the fact that it was unlabeled. Already, I was getting chills, having learned the potential horrors of an unmarked videocassette from "The Ring". I decided to press on and watch it anyway - after all what was the worst that could happen? Some amateur production of Ash screaming and his face melting?

I inserted the tape into my VCR and it started right up like most store-bought shows and films would. Initially, I thought perhaps this was just a standard Pokémon VHS with the label removed. Immediately, though, I knew it was something different, when a grainy Japanese title appeared on the screen. The quality was terrible, like the millionth-generation fansubs of DragonBall Z I had seen as a youth. There was no opening theme, just this screen with barely legible hiragana. What I believe to be Meowth's voice actor shouted the title - my Japanese is very rusty and the sound quality was lousy, so the only word I caught was, possibly, "Kojiro".

After a few seconds, the title vanished and was replaced by an extreme closeup of Ash's face, sideways. In what I had believed to be a result of the trashy video quality, it looked like Ash's eyes were wide open, yet completely blank. I soon realized that they may have indeed been blank when, as the focus slowly zoomed out from his face, it was clear that there was a trickle of blood emerging from his right temple. I cocked an eyebrow in confusion.

The scene changed to that of James. A sinister grin was on his face - or at least, what I thought could have been, considering the fact that the video quality was so terrible that I couldn't be sure if I was making out all of the details correctly. What was perfectly clear, was that he held a pistol in his hand.

James said something that sounded like he was gloating. Again, because of my poor knowledge of anything outside of basic Japanese, and the abysmal sound quality, I wasn't able to make out anything he said, but the voice actor sounded entirely different - more of a deep voice, uncannily like Yasunori Masutani's fused villain in the DragonBall animated special "Osu! Son Goku and His Friends Return".

There was another shot of Ash's body, and it was definite that he been shot in the head. The blood had stopped actively trickling, but it was apparent that it had pooled underneath him.

Although the video quality made it tough to tell, it appeared as if the animation were on par with the rest of the series during the first season. If this was indeed a fake, it was a darn good one.

The focus switched back to James, who had started some sort of wicked-sounding monologue. Jessie and Meowth emerged from the bushes after about 40 seconds. They took a look at Ash's corpse and started speaking nigh-simultaneously in rapid, panicked voices.

James interrupted them with a laugh. Putting a hand on his hip, he started gloating again, his chest puffed out with pride. Jessie started screaming at him. I caught "Roketto-dan" (Team Rocket) and "ja nai desu" (it is not), but that was all.

The scene then focused on an enraged James' face. The detail was still horrid, but it was clear that James was pissed. The focus zoomed out as he pointed his gun offscreen to the left, shouting "Shi ne! Shi ne! Shi ne! Shi ne!" - in essence, telling them to die.

A clear-as-day gunshot echoed from the speakers, and Jessie took a bullet to the forehead. She stood, looking upward as if trying to see the wound, as a spurt of blood sprayed from the bullethole. She slowly collapsed to her knees, then fell facefirst to the ground.

Meowth yelled something and protracted his claws, leaping through the air with speed lines in the background. He was stopped short by a bullet to the abdomen. Meowth catapulted backwards as bloody leaked from the wound.

James laughed in triumph, and ran off through a clearing in the forest. At this point, I had begun to wonder that if this was indeed a legitimate production from the anime studio, what sort of sick minds would develop such a thing. At the very least, it was apparent that the roles of Jessie and Meowth were voiced by their usual seiyuu, which further complicated the matter - why would they participate in such a production?

The scene shifted to Ash again, and Pikachu approached the body. A happy shout of "Pika Pi!" was soon followed by several confused repeated queries of "Pika Pi?" It cut to a closeup of Pikachu's face as he realized what had happened, tears streaming down its face with a very depressed "Pi...ka...pi..." and then outright crying. I began crying, too, feeling bad for this adorable fellow and a personal favorite character of mine, who had just lost his best friend.

I tried drying my tears as the scene shifted back to James, running through the forest. It appeared as if he had a wicked smirk on his face. I could hear his voice, which had kind of an echo to it, and since his mouth wasn't moving, I deduced that he was thinking something.

A few seconds later, Pikachu's very enraged voice cut through. James looked startled, and slipped behind a tree, his back pressed up against it. He continued thinking, his expression panicked for several seconds before his evil grin returned.

Pikachu approached the tree, shouting angrily. James slipped out from behind the tree, pointing the gun at the mouse.

"NO!" I yelled. "Don't hurt Pikachu!"

I wanted to grab the remote and shut off the tape, or at least the TV. Unfortunately, my hands felt like two cold stones at the end of my arms, and I don't think all of my willpower would have allowed them to move. Likewise, I was unable to look away.

Before James could fire, however, Pikachu attacked with an electric attack, shouting "PI-KAAA-CHUUU!" in the same enraged voice he had been yelling at James with. The attack hit spot-on, and instead of the goofy zapping animation that one had come to expect from Pikachu's attacks, James' hair and clothes began to catch fire and he screamed the most inhuman scream I had ever heard. It didn't sound like any of the show's voice actors, including this new voice of James', but instead some sort of guttural yell of pain, like some sort of animal or demon.

It began to zoom in on James as his hair began to thin from the fire, and his shirt had partially fallen off. His skin was charred and he began to drop to his knees. The fire then ceased, and all that was left of James as he fell to the ground was a bald, cooked corpse with half of a shirt.

Pikachu fired off two more electric attacks, yelling through its tears. This served no effect on James other than causing him to flop a bit upon initial impact.

I was surprised to see Misty run into the patch of forest where Pikachu was standing. She ran up to Pikachu and said something, wrapping her arms around the little yellow mouse. Both of them began sobbing heavily, and the scene ended with Pikachu's tear-streaked face in closeup.

The cut to static startled me, especially since this entire production seemed to last naught but eight minutes total. I fast-forwarded to see if there was anything after the static, but there was nothing.

I shut off the video and rewound it, putting my head in my hands, trying to decompress. I had definitely seen much worse than what had just occurred on my screen, but the fact that it was Pokémon, a more-or-less wholesome show, that made it so disturbing. What really got to me was seeing how sad Pikachu was - that in and of itself was depressing. 

About ten minutes had passed before I decided to call the friend that had lent me the tape. He refused to discuss the content, and the only question of mine he would answer was the origin of the tape - apparently, he had found it at random in a drawer of his, and had no idea how it had appeared there.

There was an awkward silence for about a minute after this, before my friend spoke up again.

"You didn't happen to see what was at 02:16, did you?"

I replied in the negative, not recalling timestamps or anything that would have stood out. His response was "Good, you don't want to." He then abruptly hung up. I knew that I should have heeded his warning, but curiosity got the better of me.

I flipped the tape on again and fast-forwarded it to about two minutes in. Watching closely, I could definitely see something flash onto the screen very briefly, that I had missed before. Going back to the 02:10 mark, I advanced frame-by-frame until I came across the screen he had likely been referring to, one that nearly forced me to change pants.

It was some sort of bear-like creature, with spiraling, goat-like horns. It was like no Pokémon I had ever seen, and strangely, this frame was much cleaner than the rest of the video, and the art style was vastly different - much more detailed and realistic, like an Alex Ross painting. The most terrifying part was that Brock was strung up on a tree across from the beast, and it was pulling his intestines from a large gash in his gut.

I knew not what this scene was supposed to represent, or what this monstrosity that had disemboweled Brock was, but I immediately ejected the tape and took a lighter to it, setting it on fire while praying over it. After the tape had melted sufficiently, I doused it with Holy Water to put out the flame. After it had cooled off enough to handle, I had thrown it in an empty box I had lying around and immediately ran outside to heave it in the trash.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Pwnemon

That is the best Creepypasta I have ever read, Brock. The author wins one million internets. And so does the maker of the hack if it's true.


----------



## Green

Wonder what that bear creature was?

edit:



> The young nurse stood behind the counter, staring fixedly at the automatic doors and waiting impatiently for a trainer to come wandering in, seeking help. The Chansey next to her was dropping in and out of sleep and she knew she should tuck it into bed soon. Whenever she suggested that it should get some rest, it would look extremely offended and ignore her.
> 
> She heard the familiar sound of the last ferry for the night announcing its arrival at the Vermillion City port. She felt a bit guilty for perking up.
> 
> After a few minutes of waiting, the automatic doors zipped open and a teary-eyed young boy came wandering in. He was cradling a sickly looking Meowth in his arms and was sniffling uncontrollably. The Chansey immediately snapped out of its doze and hurried over around the counter to examine it.
> 
> “P-p-poisoned!” The boy wailed as the Meowth let out a gurgling cry.
> 
> “No need to cry. We can fix him up good as new,” the young woman said kindly as the boy continued to sob.
> 
> “You just return him to his ball and we’ll make him better in no time at all,” she instructed and in the boy, wiping his nose on his sleeve, quickly returned the spluttering Meowth to its ball.
> 
> The Chansey rubbed the boy’s back sympathetically as they waited for the Meowth to heal. None of them noticed as the automatic doors slid open and the shadowy figure that stumbled inside and collapsed into the nearest chair.
> 
> “See! All better!” The young woman said brightly, passing the ball back into the boy’s hands. For good measure, she dug a brightly coloured sweet out of a jar and handed it to the still extremely shaken boy.
> 
> “Look after yourself out there,” she said and the boy nodded weakly, wandering back outside, holding the poké ball tightly in his hand. The Chansey clucked its tongue in a concerned way and returned to its post behind the counter. The young woman yawned and rubbed her eyes a bit. She looked around and jumped slightly when she saw the huddled figure sitting one of the seats. The shadow was clutching its stomach and talking to its self.
> 
> Thinking at first it might be one of the pet’s from the Fan Club she frowned at it.
> 
> “Shoo! Get out!”
> 
> The shape put its head up and she saw immediately that it wasn’t a Pokémon at all but a young girl around fourteen. Her face was grimy and deathly pale and she was extremly thin to the point of looking skeletal. The Chansey gave a little squeak of fright.
> 
> “Oh I’m so sorry! I thought you were…never mind. What’s the matter?” She cried as she hurried over to the girl, helping her to her feet. The girl didn’t answer but whispered something low and intelligible under her breath. As soon as the young woman was near enough she saw immediately what the matter was. Under her dirty clothes the girl’s stomach bulged in the obvious sign of pregnancy.
> 
> “…think me water’s broke…” the girl muttered to herself. The young woman’s jaw dropped and the Chansey’s eyes bulged out of its head. Why on earth had the girl come all the way here? Nearly all pregnant women in Kanto had their births at home with a nurse from the local Pokémon Centre right by their side.
> 
> Travelling all the way to the Centre itself was very unusual.
> 
> Panicking slightly, she led the girl over past the counter and into the emergency ward at the back.
> 
> “Chansey, could you look after her as I call someone?” She fretted as she nearly sprinted back to the front desk. She was so busy, leafing through her little phone book she barely noticed the way the young girl recoiled away from the Chansey’s touch.
> 
> After ten seconds of searching she finally found it. Sweat broke on her brow as she dialed the number of the other nurse in town.
> 
> “Pickup, pickup, pickup…” She begged as the phone rang for what seemed like hours.
> 
> “…H-h-hello?” A sleepy voice yawned from the end of the line.
> 
> “It’s me, Joy! You’ve got to get in right away!” She nearly screeched down the phone. She heard the other nurse drop something in surprise and a barely muffled curse.
> 
> “What’s the matter? Is it a decapitation? Or has someone been drained by a Zubat?” She replied, her voice suddenly alert and full of authority.
> 
> “No, no, no! A girl’s come in and she’s going to have a baby!” She replied as there was a sudden loud shout from the next room. Shooting a terrified look behind her she heard a brief gasp of surprise from the phone and next minute the nurse had hung up.
> 
> In record time the other nurse had come bustling in. Feeling an immediate sense of calm, the young woman led the more experienced nurse into the ward out back. The girl was lying on her back and her knees pointing to the ceiling. She had a pained, frightened look on her face that didn’t disappear as she saw the two women hurrying to her side.
> 
> “Go get me some gloves and blankets please,” the other nurse said sharply but the Chansey had already beaten her to the job. The other nurse snapped on the gloves and put the blankets on the bedside table.
> 
> “You have to control your breathing, honey,” she said kindly but the girl seemed to not hear her.
> 
> The young woman looked on in half wonder, half disgust as she looked at the wailing girl. The long hours passed in screeches, panic and blood…the girl ignoring all commands given to her, lost in her own world of pain.
> 
> Dawn was coming as the finally the newborn came into the world. The girl’s head lolled back into the pillow and she was finally quiet. Not even bothering to wipe the sweat from her eyes, the young woman quickly checked to see if she was still okay. She was as pale as paper, was sweating profusely and her heartbeat was faint. Feeling panic run through her again she turned to the other nurse.
> 
> “She’s lost a lot of blood,” the other nurse said worriedly as she wrapped the gurgling baby into the blankets.
> 
> “But at least the baby seems o…ERRRUUGGHHHH!” She broke off into a cry of utter repulsion dropping the newborn back onto the bed as if it were contaminated. The young woman stared at her in shock.
> 
> “What on earth’s the matter with you?” She said as she hurried back to pick up the baby. She looked at it more closely as the other nurse made gagging noises.
> 
> “Oh, how REVOLTING!” She screeched dropping the baby onto the bed again, feeling her stomach churn. The Chansey stared at them both and when she went to examine the baby a sad, solemn look crossed its face.
> 
> “What is it, what is it?” The young woman whimpered, stumbling away. The other nurse, apparently recovering from her shock, took a few steps closer. The baby’s skin was a sickly, slimy yellow. Two moist tiny eyes one bigger than the other, set deeply into its head glistened up at them. It nose was long and drooped over its lower lip. It made pathetic squawking noises. Its skull was lumpy and misshapen and one of its arms was crumpled up uselessly against its side.
> 
> After a few minutes of staring at the monstrosity the other nurse stumbled over to deadly quiet girl.
> 
> “What’s your name, honey?” She said hoarsely as the girl stared, glassy-eyed at the ceiling. For what seemed like ages she made no sound and it seemed like she wouldn’t answer. Then her lips twitched and she said so quietly they all had to strain their ears to hear…
> 
> “L…Lostelle.”
> 
> The baby squirmed slightly at her feet. The other nurse looked at the girl for a few moments.
> 
> “Who did this to you?” She asked her voice dropping to a whisper. The girl slowly shook her head and gave out soft protesting noises. As the nurse patted her arm sympathetically she screwed her eyes shut and shook her head more fiercely.
> 
> The two nurses glanced at each other as the girl fell quiet once more, staring fixedly at the ceiling. They began to look for potions and medicines to help fight infections and to stem the blood flow. The Chansey, apparently the only one out of the three who was not completely revolted by the baby, carried it over to a nearby cot, normally used to store recovering Pokémon.
> 
> “Please, honey, you have to drink this to get better,” the other nurse begged as she tried to force the potion down the girl’s throat. She seemed to not notice.
> 
> “Don’t…want…to get…better,” she informed them as they both tried to pry her jaw open. The minutes ticked away and her heart beat grew fainter and fainter by the second. Her eyes rolled up towards the back of her skull and she began to mutter delusional things under her breath.
> 
> “…didn’t listen…didn’t listen…such…lovely music,” she whispered, her head rolling from side to side, sweat pouring off of her forehead.
> 
> Finally as her life drifted away she looked at them both clearly for the first time, her eyes glistening with unshed tears.
> 
> “Kill it for me, kill it for me please,” she begged as the baby cawed from its cot. The other nurse’s lower lip was trembling as she tried once again to force the potion into her mouth.
> 
> “Tell Daddy…I’m sorry I didn’t listen…”
> 
> The young woman buried her head into the other nurse’s shoulder as the girl’s last breath escaped her lips and her whole body shuddered then finally lay deadly still.


Damn hypno.

edit two: and butterfree's submitted curse on the tumblr page too.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Shit why the fuck did this thread load to an old last post for me! 
I will have to go back and read these and comment later I missed so damn many it seems. >_<

Oh Athelstan, that's awesome thanks for the info, I am stoked to try it.

EDIT: Brock, just read the 'glitchy red' story, wow! Now that is brilliance, probably the best one here since Lost silver. Well done to that author!


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Loving these creepy stories! Inspires me to try and write one myself, and I think I'm beginning to see what makes certain ones believable and others just silly...


----------



## spaekle

Leafpool said:


> did you read my scary glitch story :c


yes, I did. :v Not bad, though I think in this case you _could_ have actually stood to make it a little more "omg wtf creepy!" and less like the games just glitched. I think there's a happy medium that's difficult to achieve, actually. Too little makes it seem like an ordinary glitch story, and too much makes it read like a lame horror story. 


Oh guys, I don't know how many Zelda fans are here but if you've played Majora's Mask check this shit out. It even has a very well-made video to accompany it!

Edit: holy shit, watch the other videos on the dude's channel too. Looks like it's developing into its own little series. Link at the beginning of BEN.wmv, *NIGHTMARE FUEL*.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Dark Shocktail said:


> Loving these creepy stories! Inspires me to try and write one myself, and I think I'm beginning to see what makes certain ones believable and others just silly...


Same here I love these stories and learning from them what makes them creative and plausible and what makes no sense or is just ridiculous.
I too have been inspired to try and write my own. I am already learning new types of happenings that could be considered and how to make them sound believable and surprising.

I hope mine will come out good, I have about a paragraph done.



Spaekle said:


> yes, I did. :v Not bad, though I think in this case you _could_ have actually stood to make it a little more "omg wtf creepy!" and less like the games just glitched. I think there's a happy medium that's difficult to achieve, actually. Too little makes it seem like an ordinary glitch story, and too much makes it read like a lame horror story.


I agree there is a very specific and feint line to be considered when writing these stories between being so outrageous that  it's is obviously impossible and being too plain to the point where it sounds like an interesting yet ordinary glitch.


----------



## Enkoe

Holy ****. These are so damn creepy I am not going to sleep tonight.

Glitchy Red was pretty creepy, I must say.


----------



## [O]

Brock said:


> [insert long story here]


Wow I'm definitely not going to be able to sleep tonight xD


----------



## spaekle

Anyone dare me to?


----------



## Nemec

^ YES.


----------



## Green

Spaekle, no >: I don't want your heart ripped out!


----------



## ....

> In the region of Hoenn, there is no pokemon tower. No organized resting place for the bodies, graves and ghosts of the deceased.
> There is Mount Pyre. An entire mountain, that serves as one massive, chaotic gravesite for the region. It’s tempting to go there, test your wits and see if you can get through it. By all means, go, take the risk. But here’s a word of warning;
> If you see a skull, just a skull, be it floating in the air or resting on the ground. Turn away from it and flee, as quietly as you can, dont let it see you and don’t let it hear you.
> Duskull are everywhere, and if you look into the sockets of it’s skull you’ll see it’s red eyes, it’s casting hypnosis, try not to fall asleep. If you do fall asleep, try and wake yourself up as quickly as possible. You’ll be able to feel it, the darkness that surrounds a duskull, taking shape and wrapping around you. Try and wake yourself up, fast. You might only be wrapped up to the knees, that’s okay, you can live without lower legs. If you sleep through this, there’s no hope.
> If it hasn’t wrapped up your arms, and you can move them, reach up to your face. The skull will have attached itself there, pull it off. Really pull at it, they’re stubborn. If it wont come off, and you still have use of your arms, grab a rock and smash the skull off your head. Use a lot of force, it’s going to hurt, but it will save you…if it works.
> If your arms become tangled up in the black bandages you might aswell smash your head on the rocks, try to crack the skull off the outside of your face.
> If you do get it off, and you still have some ability to move, leave as fast as you can and go to a hospital, your limbs may be useless but at least you got away!
> If you can’t get it off, the duskull will wrap you in its bandages entirely. They wrap around your chest all too tightly and restrict your breathing, they wrap around your neck and choke you, they even wrap around your head and around the skull ontop of your head, covering your mouth and nose.
> 
> It has contoll now, there’s no point in struggling anymore. Don’t worry, you won’t die. No, you won’t ever die, you’ll be strangled by the bandages as they press down on your chest and tighten at your neck. The new Dusklops simply uses your body as its own physical form.
> 
> Helping a pokemon to evolve is a noble thing to do after all, so maybe it’s not all bad. With the air flow to your brain restricted, you’ll start to lose brain functionality anyway. Eventually you won’t even remember you were human.


Pretty cool when I first read it.
Then I reread it and it got so much freakier.
Now I might have nightmares.

Also: NO, SPAEKLE, DON'T DO IT!


----------



## Not Meowth

Spaekle said:


> Anyone dare me to?


Better hurry up before I buy it :V


----------



## Enkoe

Go ahead. Wynaut?

But don't blame us if you get killed. >:/


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

What shouldn't Spaekle do?


----------



## spaekle

Mewtwo's Amber said:


> What shouldn't Spaekle do?


Buy this totally legit-looking cartridge on e-bay. 

Hey, the seller has a good rep! I'm sure it'll be totally fine.


----------



## Pwnemon

DO IT I WANT YOUR OWN CREEPYPASTA.


----------



## Dr Frank

Are we posting creepy Pokémon-related stuff here, or what?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Mewtwo said:


> @ Brock's second post, second story: Ho-ly shit.


I agree. This was so frickin' scary.


----------



## Mai

YOU SHOULD DO IT. Also, half the stories are awesome and funny, and the other half are going to give me nightmares.


----------



## Green

Guys.

There are scratch marks on my torso.

And my Crystal version is missing.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

AND THE POKEGEAR IS RINGING FROM _INSIDE _THE HOUSE!


----------



## Wargle

Spaekle said:


> Buy this totally legit-looking cartridge on e-bay.
> 
> Hey, the seller has a good rep! I'm sure it'll be totally fine.


Hells yeah! DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!

EDIT: I just realized. Some people wouldn't be saying no If I hadn't have posted Glitchy Red :P

Does that mean Glitchy Red wins?


----------



## Green




----------



## RespectTheBlade

^ that one seems more funny then scary to me.

it's still awesome, though.


----------



## Green

It's supposed to be funny.

Or is it?


----------



## Nemec

I dun get it. ._.


----------



## Wargle

Somewhere in HG/SS someone says
'It's like my Rattata is in the top precentage of Rattata'

And I think there's also a scary movie refernce in there too.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

^ actually, it's a refrence to an urban legend, in which:

A babysitter watching kids gets prank callls threatening to kill her, and eventually finds out the calls are coming from inside the house.


----------



## Nemec

Oh. Ok then.


----------



## Green

And G/S/C.

It's like my rattata is in the top percentage of rattata!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I swear I've seen someone here with a cartoon in their sig that goes something like this:

Random Caller: It's like my rattata is in the top percentage of rattata!
Morty (on phone): uh-huh, uh-huh, tell me more.

I don't know who this user is though.


----------



## ....

That was Green at one point, actually.


----------



## Green

RespectTheBlade said:


> I swear I've seen someone here with a cartoon in their sig that goes something like this:
> 
> Random Caller: It's like my rattata is in the top percentage of rattata!
> Morty (on phone): uh-huh, uh-huh, tell me more.
> 
> I don't know who this user is though.


I must find this person


----------



## Enkoe

It was Youngster Joey.

I think there's a person with a cartoon in their sig, that goes like this:

Ethan is in Team Rocket's base
Joey rings on the Pokegear
Ethan gets caught by a TR guy

Yeah


----------



## Aethelstan

To get people back in the creepypasta mood, here's another story, This one revolving around Lavender Town:



> A long time ago, there was a quiet little village surrounded by trees, near a river. The people who lived there were simple, country folk, who welcomed travellers and made use of the land they lived on.
> This village had some strange customs, that many city folk couldn’t get used to. They kept their dead, in concrete tombs, in the village. To the local people, this was respectfull, and kept the spirits of their dearly departed near to home. To outsiders, it was spooky.
> The quiet nature of the town, and mist rolling down from the high mountain to the north often made outsiders uncomftable, and stories would pop up about the village. Some travellers claimed to hear the spirits from the tower of graves, wailing in the night. Some claimed to see the bodies of the dead, come crawling out of the tower in the small hours of the morning, and claimed to see them attack the living.
> The villagers kept up their welcoming demeanor and did their best to make their home more cheerful by planting flowers and berry trees where the grass would no longer grow, and by having festivals by night to drown out the noise of moaning.
> They never addressed the stories surrounding the ghost tower. There was nothing they could do about those. Admiting something was wrong, would chase away travellers forever, but denying the spirits presence would only make them angry.
> Slowly, they stopped holding funerals at the tower and it fell out of use.
> Despite the open area around the tower, local children wouldn’t play near it. Their parents told them not to be silly, there was no such thing as monsters, and their wasn’t anything living in the tower. No matter what the children claimed to hear or see.
> Teenagers, and older kids made a game out of it. Who could get closest to the tower eithout being scared? Who could go knock on the Ghost’s Door without getting scared?
> As the village expanded into a town, the new houses were built further and further from the tower, depite the now open area surrounding it, and despite the councill’s claims that there was nothing wrong with the tower. Counsill elders told the people that it was time to come into the modern age and stop being so supersticious!
> It wasn’t untill the fourth teenager who had been playing around the tower took ill, that the village elder took notice.
> The children were getting brave. They got closer and closer to the ghost tower everytime they played their games of courage. Only four in the whole village had gotten so close that they knocked the door, before running away.
> All four had taken ill, and been kept indoors by their families since.
> The village elder took it upon himself to go and visit each family, to try and work out what was wrong with the young teens.
> As he visited each house, the alarming truth bacame apparent. These young things were not ill, they were dead.
> Each of them had taken ill and eventually died, and the parents could not get rid of the body… because the bodies were not dead. The three of the families of the dead children had locked the walking corpse in it’s bedroom. It could be heard moaning and stumbling around. One family, who shared a small house, had tied the dead teenager to its bedframe, because it’s brother and sister shared it’s room.
> The village elder listened to the dead thing moan. There were no discernable words. But it was clear that this person was not merely ill, the flesh was rotten, its eyes impacted and teeth falling out as it struggled against it’s ropes.
> One night, during a loud and brightly lit festival, one of the walking corpses broke out of its room and house unnoticed because the rest of the family were out celebrating.
> A few other children and teenagers, who were playing their game of courage noticed the thing stumbling across the land towards the tower and paniced. They went to the elders, they went to their parents. They had SEEN one of the monsters from the tower! They were real!
> The village elder told the parents of the frightened children to stay in the lit areas, and not to let their children’s overactive imaginations worry them too much.
> He also called the council together and told them all what had happened to the children who knocked the tower door. Two chanellers were nominated to go and investigate the tower, and to exorcise it. They had all seen it happen before, but never had it become so dangerously public. In the past, it had been easy to cover up travellers or villagers that went missing by saying they had moved on, it was easy to to keep the walking corpses a secret, because they would simply declare the person dead, and have them entombed without the family being allowed to see the corpse.
> They were at risk of the tower’s curse being exposed.
> The village elder asked the families who housed their zombified children to let them go. At night, without letting anyone see them. They would tell their friends and extended family that the child had died of illness.
> The three families, the three walking corpses, the village elder and the two channeler met at midnight, in the winter fog to do what they had to.
> The zombies were untied, let free of their ropes. They moaned and stumbled, and lashed out but did not try to attack the people around them, as they were heading towards the tower. Tripping, falling, and even crawling, the decomposing young teens made their way through the mud to the tower. The two channellers, equiped with Clease Tags followed them.
> 
> Once all five figures had vanished into the fog, and the tower door was heard creaking open and slamming closed there was nothing to do but wait. So the families and the elder waited there untill sunrise. And eventually, had to give up their post to continue with the day, even though neither channeler had returned.
> They returned to the tower that night. It was silent.
> Funerals were held for the four departed zombies in a nearby city, where they had modern customs and technology. Nobody but the immediate families knew there were no corpses in the caskets.
> As time passed, the tower remained silent and was eventually forgotten about. The small village became a town, and all the new residents lived north of where the original village had been. The tower was no longer part of the Town. The townspeople opened a cafe, and pokemon daycare facilities to keep up the growing traffic of pokemon trainers and other travellers that came by on their adventure.
> A lot of the younger people of the village, grew up and moved to the city. Just west of the old village was a growing, new city with all the hustle and bustle of modern life. It was just what the young adults, and new families were looking for.
> Sometimes, a trainer will go and explore the Lost Tower on the new Route 209.
> 
> Only some of them come back.
> 
> And absolutely nobody talks about it.


Zombie story! Some parts aren't that realistic (logically, like leaving the kids in the bedroom with the tied down zombie) but otherwise, pretty good. I think I'm numbing to these things I've read so many now.


----------



## Wargle

^Agreed.

But nothing could have numbed me for Glitchy Red.


----------



## spaekle

Glitchy Red was definitely one of the better ones; some of the melodramatic parts with Red talking had me going lolwut? but I went OH SHI - at the last line nonetheless.

Yeah, I just felt like giving my input because I never did. :v


----------



## Wargle

Is why it was my fave and why I posted it and why I win the thread.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Found that comic thing you guys. It is called google.


----------



## Not Meowth

Blastoise said:


> Found that comic thing you guys. It is called google.


no it's not, it's called monster balls
would you like rawst berries for that burn?


----------



## Nemec

Guys, you killed the creepy. D:


----------



## Not Meowth

Nemec said:


> Guys, you killed the creepy. D:









There, it's back.


----------



## Nemec

You're right. It's back. O.o


----------



## spaekle

suicidepikachu.avi



Blastoise said:


> Found that comic thing you guys. It is called google.


I love how the general consensus amongst the fandom is that Morty is a stoner. I mean, it existed before HG/SS but filling his gym with weird incense smoke was icing on the cake.


----------



## Not Meowth

Spaekle said:


> suicidepikachu.avi


I have a consignment of internets here for a Mr Oddberry. Sign here, please.


----------



## Enkoe

I don't see the Suicide Pikachu.


----------



## Not Meowth

Enkoe said:


> I don't see the Suicide Pikachu.


Spaekle was making a pun on suicidemouse.avi.


----------



## spaekle

> So, my brother and I, we kinda grew up on pokemon. Around here a lot of kids did. It worked out perfectly for us, too- every time a new gen came out one of us would get one version, one of us would get the other, and since our mum liked to spoil us a bit we both got the 3rd one. This is going to sound, at first, like a bittersweet story about two siblings who grow up with a couple of games that eventually take them down two different roads… Well, it’s a little more than that.
> 
> The years rolled by, we kept collecting. Gameboys got old; we replaced them. Cartridges finally gave out, we picked up new copies. But we started down two completely different roads before R/S/E came out. See, around then my brother got a Gameshark. We had heard all the hacks and cheats you could do with them, even if we were kind of late to the party, and they sounded awfully cool.
> Our first guinea pig cartridge was my brother’s old Blue version. We just dicked around with it a little bit, nothing major. But whatever we did fucked the cartridge up. After just a couple of code entries, it glitched out completely and became unplayable. Naturally we were upset at first; my brother mourned the loss of his hours of work, and I was sympathetic. I told him, “It’s okay, we can replace it I guess. Stupid shark was a waste of money.”
> 
> But here our paths finally differed. After seeing the mess it had turned Blue version into, I had become opposed to the idea of hacking or cheating any of my games. (What can I say? I’m a chick. I feel feelings for the little pixel-critters.) At least with that gameshark. But my brother had taken his game’s destruction as a personal challenge or something- don’t think he ever played a game after that which wasn’t hacked somehow. Yeah, we played a shit ton of pokemon, man. But for us there really wasn’t much else to do; we live way out in the country without many other kids, and the farmers didn’t want us on their property… so… we played pokemon out on the lawn just about all day, every day. It was pretty awesome to us, at least.
> We lost the gameshark when our rooms got moved around. A new addition was built onto our house and it disappeared in the mess of shit that got stuffed into the new closet.
> 
> R/S/E arrived, and after playing through them once we were both in agreement that they were definitely lacking in comparison to the last gen. We both tried another honest play-through, and though we managed to finish, it left us both yearning for some good old-fashioned nostalgia. Where were our old G/S/C cartridges, though? It took us probably a month to dig through the boxes we’d been too lazy to open up before, but we finally found one full of a shitload of all our old electronics: My old purple Gameboy Color still worked, his red one could no longer hold batteries in place. Both of our GBAs were fine, though, along with our snakelights and link cables, that one with the nifty little connector in the middle that I had always wrapped up oh-so-carefully to avoid fraying the wires and condemning it to the trash like our last cable.
> We both grabbed up everything we could. It was so nice to have Yellow (which had been my first and most cherished game of any series, not just pokemon) and Red and Gold back.
> 
> We went through the motions of checking our old files, taking in all the old memories, and eventually we figured the gen 1 stuff was just too nostalgic to get rid of. I restarted Gold, he restarted Silver. Immediately he snatched the Gameshark out of the box and slipped it into the back of his GBA. I just shook my head at him. I remember what I said to him.
> 
> “That thing will kill your game, you know.”
> 
> He never had liked me preaching to him about ‘abusing pixels.’ I shut my mouth after that, but it had put him off playing with me. I guess it was just one time too many or something; I oughta know to keep my thoughts to myself, really…
> 
> It was a couple of days later that it happened. I was out on the porch, gameboy in-hand, just about to go into the E4 when I realized I needed a little help. My team was ill-balanced thanks to my playing through for leisure, and at the time I was no great trainer that could pull off gimmick runs. I knew that my brother had been two badges ahead of me when we’d last checked with one another, so I was hoping maybe he’d let me borrow a poke or two just for this run-through.
> 
> Now, the thing is that I’d spent the last 24 hours at a friend’s place. I had literally come home, dumped my bag in my room, and crept out into the sun with my GBA to play. I had no idea what he’d been up to. For all I knew he was done with the game and onto a new one… which, I figured, was all the better for me since he wouldn’t need those pokemon and I’d stand a better chance of nicking a few. So I got up and went into the house, and when I was crossing the living room I noticed all of his pokemon games lying on the floor. Some of the cartridges had been mangled, like they’d been hacked at with something sharp. Even his old Blue version, long ago dead and too sentimental to throw away, was lying with the plastic cut ragged, split almost halfway up one side, completely unusable anymore even if it would have worked.
> I was a little scared. This had to have happened this morning, otherwise our mum would have seen and they wouldn’t be lying on the carpet. Tucking my GBA into my pocket, I crept over to his room and found the door unlocked. Somehow that was even more concerning.
> 
> I walked in and found my brother sitting on the edge of his bed. His GBA was in pieces on the floor at his feet, smashed to bits. Next to him on the bed were a hammer and our mother’s gardening scissors. His face was paler than I’d ever seen it, whiter than the time we’d gone corning and the old guy up the street, legally blind and a raving nutcase, had come and chased us into the trees with a shotgun. It was now I also noticed the gameshark on the ground, and a silver cartridge corner poking from under his bed. Somehow they had been spared the wrath of the hammer.
> 
> “Are you okay?” I asked. I remember the chills that ran through me. He was my little brother. Seeing him like this was horrifying.
> 
> “It was awful,” I remember him rasping, and the way his voice rattled made my knees weak. “Oh god. White everywhere, and then BLACK…”
> 
> I remember running over and hugging him. And I remember, his limp arm fell and brushed the gameboy in my pocket, and his sudden scream, right in my ear, making me jump and bite my tongue by accident. He ripped the handheld from my pocket and hurled it at the far wall. I cried out at the dent the plastic system made there, running over to collect it. The screen had gone dark, and though I feared the worst when I flicked the switch it powered up normally. I waited there in the corner, trying to pretend the GBA mattered enough not to go and run for our mum.
> 
> The volume was on.
> 
> The pokemon theme started up, and he screamed again, picking up the hammer. This time /I/ screamed, too, and ran from the room with my GBA clutched to my chest like a shield.
> 
> He ended up in the psyche ward of the hospital for two days. When we went to visit him, I left my GBA at home. No one could figure out what had set off his strange, manic behavior. There was some talk that I didn’t understand at the time about some kind of disorder he may or may not have had, but even though mum and I had collected and brought in all the cut-up cartridges to be looked at (mum’s idea, not mine), no one had even thought to tie it back to the game… maybe that was my fault. I hadn’t said a word about what had happened when he had accidentally touched my Gameboy, or the blind, white terror he had been thrown into when the music had started.
> On my last visit to the hospital before school on the second day, I was left alone in the room with him while mum had some private talk with the doctor about precautions to take should this happen again. I sat in a chair next to the bed where he was staring at the ceiling. But then suddenly he sat up, making me flinch.
> 
> “Hey,” he told me, “Angie. Go in my room when you get home.”
> 
> I didn’t understand what he meant, and then I remembered the things we hadn’t packed up and brought in… the game and the hacking tool under his bed.
> 
> “Get rid of them. I don’t ever want to play with them ever again.”
> 
> His voice was so weary and desperate… he sounded like an old man on his deathbed. My poor, damaged little brother… how could I refuse?
> 
> “Promise you’ll get rid of them.”
> 
> “Okay. I promise.”
> 
> I was carted off to school late, and through the whole day I only had my promise to him in my head. I didn’t know it at the time, but this would be the last time that I could ever play the big-sister role and help him out. I just had to get home and get rid of that game… but as the day went on a sick curiosity started to go through my own head. What could possibly have happened to that game that scared him so badly? I was scared, myself, but I just had to know. I had to.
> 
> I got home and went right into his room, bent on uncovering whatever horror was waiting for me. Mum had since vacuumed the room, and the cartridge and gameshark were no longer visible. I got down and crawled half under the bed, feeling timid but holding onto the promise I made as my badge of courage. Under the bed there was enough dust to make me cough, enough old legos and various other toys that I couldn’t set my elbow down without it landing on something. But I finally saw both objects. They’d been shoved to the corner, on top of a notebook that looked too new to have been down here long. Unthinking, I grabbed the corner of the paper and dragged everything out with me, still wheezing from the dust. (Allergies and all.)
> 
> They looked so innocent, simple toys and a simple, spiral-bound bunch of papers. When I set Silver version and the gameshark on the floor, I took a closer look at the notebook. On it were scrawled at least twenty different cheat codes, but one had been scratched out with sharpie over where it had initially been drawn in with pen. This was confusing. He had REALLY tried to erase it out- the marker had been pressed to the paper so hard that ink soaked through most of the pages behind it, almost 2/3rds of the way to the card-stock back cover. But pen has a way of sticking around. I picked up the notebook and tilted it backward in the light, and the reflective surface of the sharpie revealed the indents that had been left where he’d written. The code was an unintelligible mess of letters and numbers, but the words next to it confused me.
> 
> “Easter Egg - Snow on Mt. Silver”
> 
> I remembered what he had said when I’d found him… he had been raving about white, white and then black… could he mean snow? Even though it was only August and the temperature was still climbing to 90 degrees every day, a chill ran down my spine. Did I dare…?
> 
> I picked everything up and brought it to my room, and laid it out on the carpet in front of me with my own GBA next to it. For a long time I just stared down at it, and the longer I looked, the more maniacal Lugia’s face became on the sticker… like some kind of twisted grin, like it was daring me to find out what had happened to my brother. I was a 14 year old kid. Did I really want to tempt fate and risk ending up like him? I glared down at Lugia for awhile longer.
> 
> I had to see.
> 
> I slid Gold out of my GBA and stuck Silver in in its place. It took me almost 15 minutes to compose myself and turn it on.
> 
> It started up normally. I left the sound on low, too afraid of what I might hear to keep it up the full way, and too curious to turn it the whole way off. The title screen was normal, too. Lugia again, but somehow menacing despite my common sense telling me it was exactly the same picture as every other time I had started up the game. How bad could this be? I asked myself. His notes said Easter egg. Didn’t that mean that that was coding already in the game?
> The menu came up… still absolutely normal. His character was Blake, with a mostly filled pokedex… but the time was odd. 999:99. I KNEW he couldn’t have been playing that long… I had barely logged 50 hours on my own game and I was at the E4… and I was playing slowly. Probably the result of his hacking fucking up his file, I thought. Well, whatever then…
> The game started up, and the first thing I noticed was the prolonged black screen. It took almost a minute for anything to change… and there was no sound at all. The hairs on the back of my neck were standing up already, but it was too late to turn back.
> 
> Finally, a very dim sort of map came onto the screen… but it looked like static. What was going on? I squinted down and realized with a fearsome pang that it was actually the Mt. Silver map… but what I thought was static was heavy-falling snow. So this was where he had last saved his game. I checked his party… a very normal team for someone who’d been using a Gameshark: Typhlosion, Feraligatr, Meganium, Pidgeot, Tyranitar, Lugia, all level 100 with modded moves… typical for him. Something about the sprites was… strange, though. They seemed sullen, in a way. Their colors seemed washed-out, and their expressions lacked the usual vigor they normally had. I chalked this up to missing pixels or something, also due to the hacking…
> 
> The map had brightened up just a smidgeon when I closed out of the start menu. Indeed, snow was somehow falling very heavily; pixels danced across the screen so fast it was hard to see the little sprite that was my brother’s character. Something was off about him, too. When I checked the information, it was the same as the pokemon sprites; the colors were dull. In fact, now that I thought about it, he almost looked frostbitten.
> 
> My stomach tightened, and I turned and tried to move back down the mountain. As I hit the bottom of the screen, words popped up, and there was finally a sound – my sprite hitting an invisible wall.
> 
> “I can’t turn back now.”
> 
> That was… unsettling. I went into my pokemon and tried to use Pidgeot’s ‘Fly’ ability.
> 
> “I can’t fly in this!” obviously referring to the snow.
> 
> ‘Fuck this,’ I thought, going into his bag. There was an escape rope. I tried using it.
> 
> “I can’t go back anymore.”
> 
> What was going on? Once again, I tried to walk back down the mountain, and to my horror the words changed with every attempt.
> 
> “I can’t run away.”
> 
> “I can’t go back down.”
> 
> “I can never go back.”
> 
> This last one sent a frigid feeling through my heart. There was no way down the mountain. I had to climb. Turning the little sprite around, I moved him forward.
> 
> No resistance at all, though my walking speed was oddly slow. What was truly weird was the lack of grass, of trainers, of anything at all but that white snow, which still blew across the screen and made it almost impossible to see.
> As I moved further “up” the mountain, his walking speed became slower, and slower. The static curtain of pixels grew thicker, so that I could barely make out the features of the map… but it seemed like the only way to move was straight ahead anyway. I reached what looked like a set of stairs at the very top edge of the screen. I didn’t remember this being there before. As I tried to move up, the little sprite paused.
> 
> “I’m cold.”
> 
> By now even I was getting goosebumps. His walking speed had become painfully slow, as if somehow he was being impeded. Up the little staircase…
> 
> More text on the screen.
> 
> “Meganium has died.”
> 
> What the fuck, I thought. Pokemon don’t die in these games. I checked in my party, and was frightened and confused by what I saw.
> 
> Meganium’s sprite had been replaced by a red X. All of my other pokemon sported varying degrees of damage, though I hadn’t battled once. I went into my bag and found a single revive, and tried to use it.
> 
> “It’s too late,” it said. What kind of easter egg was this?
> 
> There wasn’t much else I could do… trying to turn around yielded the same messages as before. So I kept moving.
> 
> “Pidgeot has died.”
> 
> I checked again… sure enough, there was the little red X. This time I selected it and looked at the pokemon itself, trying to figure out what was wrong… I wished I hadn’t.
> 
> The sprite was mangled; pieces of it were missing. What was left was splotched with a sickish blue-grey color, and its eye was a solid black pit. I flipped down to Meganium- same deal, a leg missing, a chunk of its neck, most of its head, save that pitch-black, dead eye.
> 
> Morbid curiosity urged me onward, and the path never deviated from the straight upward road I’d traveled the entire time. Along the way, every now and then, another party pokemon would ‘die’ and examination of its sprite would show it was in the same condition as the others. Until all that was left was Typhlosion. One more stair case was up ahead. I climbed it, braced for whatever horror awaited me.
> 
> I hit the summit.
> 
> It was deserted – Red was nowhere to be found.
> 
> The snow had stopped falling.
> 
> In the very center of the map was something sticking out of the snow. It looked like a pokeball. Okay, maybe all this creepy shit lead up to some climactic, final battle using whatever was in THERE. If I picked it up, maybe Red would come out of hiding. I walked over an examined it, and there was a burst of static noise from my game that made me jump.
> 
> What appeared on the screen was a battle animation, my trainer sprite appearing, his skin tinged blue… against another mangled pokemon sprite.
> 
> It was Celebi.
> 
> In the center of that black hole that was its eye, a single red dot burned out like an ember. The thing looked rotted. I didn’t even throw out my mostly-dead typhlosion before it had moved.
> 
> “Celebi used Perish Song.”
> 
> A screech came out of my GBA, and I almost dropped it as the screen went white. A part of me was relieved, thinking that my final pokemon had been KO’d and I would be transported to a pokemon center… but I was wrong. My sprite reappeared in what looked like a cave; was in now inside the mountain? I checked my trainer card and felt sick. The sprite was just as mauled as the pokemon had been; a leg gone. A single eye remaining, pitch-black and so, so sad looking, tears welled up at the corner… And every color on him was replaced by those sick shades of frosty blue-and-grey. Every stat on the card was reduced to 0, except the time, which still read 999:99.
> 
> I quickly moved back to the map. His sprite there mimicked the horror it had become on the trainer card; pieces were missing, everything was discolored. I started trying to walk, and at first I received a message.
> 
> “It’s so cold.”
> 
> There was only one direction to go- upward. I moved on, and every now and then would be stopped by a message that made my heart sink lower and lower.
> 
> “Mother…”
> 
> “It feels so cold…”
> 
> “I can’t go on…”
> 
> The walls, as I walked, became darker and darker, until they were pitch-black at the end.
> 
> There was an exit there, marked only by a white outline. I had no other choice but to go through it.
> 
> It opened into a chamber that was also solid white… the only way to distinguish the walls was a thin grey line that marked them as separate from the floor. Against the far wall there was another sprite. Red’s sprite. Intact. I had come this far… I had to finish this. I walked right up to him and hit A.
> 
> “…”
> 
> A battle started.
> 
> Red’s sprite had none of the deformities that marred my own. The colors were the same blues and greys, but he was intact. He just looked… extremely sad. His first pokemon came out; Venusaur. It was just like my own had been… but level 0, with a speck of health. I sent out typlosion, who had just 6 hitpoints left. No pokemon made a sound when they were brought into battle.
> 
> “Venusaur used struggle!”
> 
> There was no animation, just a single point of damage done to typhlosion, and then the opposing sprite dropped off the screen.
> 
> “Venusaur has died!”
> 
> There was no text asking me to switch out. Instead, there was just what I took to be dialogue from Red.
> 
> “…”
> 
> His next pokemon was Blastoise, even more mangled than Venusaur had been. It too struggled and died. After each round there was that ominous “…” from their trainer. Every sprite was more damaged than the last; his Espeon was barely distinguishable as a pokemon. I realized somewhere he was sending them out all out of order, which saved one pokemon for last…
> 
> Pikachu came out, and it was grotesque. It, too, was discolored like it was frostbitten. It was missing an ear, half its body and tail, its head was mostly intact but its eyes were much larger than they should have been, and glared out at me like pitch-black windows into hell… but the thing that got me the most was the giant smile that extended almost all the way to the edges of its head. Its health was somehow at 0, or at least looked that way.
> My hands were shaking. I didn’t get a chance to attack.
> 
> “Pikachu used Pain Split.”
> 
> “Pikachu has died! Typhlosion has died!”
> 
> It cut back to the image of Red’s sprite… and now it looked like mine, with his body so butchered it looked like a carcass stripped of most of its meat… except it had those same, soulless, deranged eyes as pikachu.
> 
> I finally understood what happened. They were dead. They were dead, and this sublevel of the mountain was the hell they now existed in.
> 
> Red finally spoke.
> 
> “It’s over.”
> 
> The screen flashed black and white for a moment.
> 
> “ used Destiny Bond!”
> 
> A horrible, hideous screeching started to issue from my GBA. The screen went white and it shrieked at me, and I threw it to the floor and pressed my back against the bed. The horrible noise continued for several long moments while the screen stayed white.
> 
> Then went black.
> 
> Then there was silence.
> 
> It took me a long few moments, but I eventually stood up. I took the gameshark. I took the notebook. I took that fucking possessed game. I picked them all up and carried them to the garbage can we had already set out for morning pickup, at the end of our long, winding driveway… and I threw them in. When I got back to the house, I don’t know what made me do it, but I picked up yellow version and inserted it into my Gameboy… I think it was part of me determined to make sure I hadn’t somehow been tainted as well.
> The music started up. The game played. I turned to my pikachu and hit A.
> 
> Its smiling face greeted me with an ear twitch and a big, pixelated smile. A pleasant, normal smile. I turned my game off, and spent the next hour crying on the floor.
> 
> My brother and I never did play pokemon together again – he gave it up for good. I stuck to replaying my comforting, unhacked games.
> 
> That winter, the snow fell thick.


----------



## Enkoe

One of the reasons you shouldn't hack a game... Brr.


----------



## Not Meowth

oh shit


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

St. Christopher said:


> I must find this person


Oh my freaking God I HATE Joey with a passion! I have not played my Soul Silver for a while but I swear that little shit made me wish there was an option to delete numbers. He called me so much and never said anything but his stupid ratatta being in the top percentage of rattata!

Spaekle; HOLY SHIT! That was an effing good one! A little similar to Lost Silver but still pretty well written I LOVE the messages of hopelessness and dying. Very chilling.


----------



## Phantom

I bought  a rather..... untrustworthy game from ebay.... i kinda hoped its hacked. We shall see. It's a red version.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Charizard2K said:


> I bought  a rather..... untrustworthy game from ebay.... i kinda hoped its hacked. We shall see. It's a red version.


I am very tempted to try buying such a cartridge myself after reading all of these very interesting stories.


----------



## Phantom

If it is I will for sure record it and post it here.


----------



## Enkoe

Mike the Foxhog said:


> oh shit


That's not creepy... that's... well. Can't describe it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

daww


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Blastoise said:


> daww


Hahahaha, I love it! Could I put that in my sig?

Charizard2k: knowing my lack of luck I probably would not get a tampered cartridge if I tried to order one from amazon.


----------



## Enkoe

If anything's creepy, it's this. It's not the RBY Lavender Town music that's scary, it's this. ****ing _this_.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Enkoe said:


> If anything's creepy, it's this. It's not the RBY Lavender Town music that's scary, it's this. ****ing _this_.


Ooh that is chilling. I love it! :)
I am guessing that is glitched up Pokemon Tower music right?


----------



## Enkoe

No. The Pokemon Tower Fr/Lg music is FREAKIN' AWESOME.

The link is the Lavender Town music... :/


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Oh ok I knew it was either one of them.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

RedRum said:


> Hahahaha, I love it! Could I put that in my sig?


Not mine. Found it on google.


----------



## Alakazam

Now I'd actually loved to get a hacked cartridge...


----------



## Enkoe

Listen!
Turn up the volume at max and listen _very_ closely to the first few seconds.

Creepy, huh?


----------



## Phantom

RedRum said:


> Charizard2k: knowing my lack of luck I probably would not get a tampered cartridge if I tried to order one from amazon.



Will probably happen with this red version I bought. The label is gone, it says PKMN RED written across the front. Bought it for nine bucks. Should be here in couple weeks or so. Watch it just be a tacky looking regular red version.


This inspired me to look for my old Blue Version. I had two of them. I got the first one when I was in third grade I believe, but I lost it and my parents bought me a new one for my birthday, two days later I found the old one while we were moving. I pop in the first one and I start laughing because of this thread; I was in Lavender town with nothing in my party but a level 259 Gengar I must've gotten from the missingno glitch... epic.


----------



## Flareth

Charizard2K said:


> Will probably happen with this red version I bought. The label is gone, it says PKMN RED written across the front. Bought it for nine bucks. Should be here in couple weeks or so. Watch it just be a tacky looking regular red version.
> 
> 
> This inspired me to look for my old Blue Version. I had two of them. I got the first one when I was in third grade I believe, but I lost it and my parents bought me a new one for my birthday, two days later I found the old one while we were moving. I pop in the first one and I start laughing because of this thread; I was in Lavender town with nothing in my party but a level 259 Gengar I must've gotten from the missingno glitch... epic.


You better watch out.....~

This gives me the perfect time to post the Creepypasta I made a while back. It's kinda bad, but...I kinda like it. It's also based off of an RP I'm in on another forum....



> October 17th, 2006
> ----------------
> 
> To intoduce the newest readers: I am Daniel, an admin here at Team Magma's Hideaway, the forum based on the villainous team from Pokemon Ruby.
> 
> I was at first going to do a normal Let's Play of Pokemon Blue, which I had just got my hands on from Gamestop. Call me weird, but I always like to check out the previous owner's game before I start a new file.
> 
> The name: Loki
> 
> This "Loki" must have been an avid gamesharker. He had all 151 Pokemon logged and the maximum time you can possibly get on the game.
> 
> The saved game started out in Lavender Town. I had always ran through this town with the sound down when I was a child. Now, I just laughed at the thought.
> 
> I opened up his Pokemon menu. As I scrolled through his Pokemon, I noticed all of them were Gengar. They also had odd names for Gengar like "Saffron", "Kaze", and "Jax".
> 
> I shrugged it off and went to look at his PC Pokemon. Every single box was filled. I checked each box. EVERY SINGLE BOX was filled with Gengar. The odd names continued. "Daniella", "Itsuki", "Jack", "Kaj", "Zora", and other weird names ensued.
> 
> I'm going to end this post now. Checking all those boxes really did me in. I'm going to try to beat the Elite 4 with only these Gengar in my party for this Let's Play. Wish me luck.
> 
> October 18, 2006
> --------------
> 
> I'm really having second thoughts about this Let's Play. I've been having nightmares ever since my nap after I posted this thread. It's always the same premise. The Player Character is beside my bed smirking and grabbing at my chest. Sometimes he speaks, saying things like "You have a good soul, Danny boy." and "You're next and there's nothing you can do about it."
> 
> I did play a bit today, but I'm a bit unsettled. I swear I can hear cries for help from the game. It's probably my imagination...or it's hacked.
> 
> Well, consider the series formally cancelled.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Daniel was found dead in his bed the next day. He had inexplicable marks of a person clawing their hands into his chest. Those two entries were from the databases of the police.
> 
> The really odd thing about this case was when the body was examined fully, the heart was seemingly ripped out, but there were no marks to suggest it, besides the marks on a person digging their fingernails into his skin.
> 
> The parents sold all the video games to a Gamestop, not wanting to have all these mementos of the child they lost. At least one person from the town has claimed to have a game with a save file of Loki with all Gengars.
> 
> The first one in the party:
> 
> Daniel
> 
> -------------


----------



## Enkoe

Oh my god. I'm going to have nightmares tonight. X_X


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Charizard2K said:


> Will probably happen with this red version I bought. The label is gone, it says PKMN RED written across the front. Bought it for nine bucks. Should be here in couple weeks or so. Watch it just be a tacky looking regular red version.
> 
> 
> .


Oh damn that does sound like most of the cartridges in the creepypasta stories.
So you have received it then? Or was this the condition described?


----------



## Enkoe

I've had an idea for a creepypasta. This is my first, so it might not be good

*cough*

Platinum is totally my best Pokemon game. EVER. I've done so much... beaten the League, completed the Sinnoh Dex, caught a lot of Pokemon, have a Level 75 Giratina, yet can't leave it alone. I'm not a fan of roamers... but! I've dedicated myself to getting the roaming birds... maybe even Mesprit. I'm also attracted to Articuno's cry... very soothing. I continously play it in the Pokedex.

So I grab my Wobbuffet, Tag, my trusty Giratina, Star the SUPER AWESOME flyer, and Cattatwo the cute thieving Skitty. With a lot of Poke Balls in hand, I fly to Sandgem and begin my boring search: walking between the town and route 202 while checking the Poketch every location change blah blah blah etc.

After a lot of unsuccessive walking, I pick up the Pokedex and play out Articuno's cry for a bit. However, something outside of the DS disturbs me, and mid-way through the cry, I accidentally hit the exit button, cutting off Articuno's cry. But for some reason, the volume turns absolutely silent, despite the fact I still had max volume...

I just shrug it off, probably a glitch of sorts. I continue the BORING SEARCH and then I find that a roamer is in route 202, where I am now. So I spray a Repel and go into the grass. After a minute of running, I realize the roamer isn't coming due to the fact that Giratina's in my party. So I switch in Tag and walk in the grass. After a few seconds, I encounter Zapdos.

That's when it happened.

Its cry was messed up, and its yellow color was dulled slightly. When it cried, however, the real, non-messed up cry played over and over, like in the Pokedex. It's so weird. But the Pokemon I send out is not Tag.

It's ARTICUNO.

I look in shock at the DS - I haven't even caught Articuno! Its cry is screwed up and broken like Zapdos's, and its blue body is lighter than usual. Oh, and the same thing happened with Zapdos... its normal cry plays out, and the combination of Articuno's and Zapdos's cries form a really weird sound... almost like they're crying for help...

I can't access the Pokemon menu... a message comes up saying - "ZAPDOS is quietly eyeing Lorie down..." (Lorie is my trainer's name). What is happening?! This is messed up! The same thing happens with the Bag menu, and when I try to Run, a message comes up saying - "There's nowhere to go!"

My only option is to fight. Articuno's moves are really weird: Thunder, Water Gun, Leer, iCe BeAm. Ice Beam was just like that... "ICe BeAm". The capital letters were actually Unown... I hit Thunder, which got a critical hit and Zapdos's HP was down to half. Then it used cRoSs PoIsOn. What the hell?!

Articuno's HP was down to only 3/4. I decided to throw a Ball. The Bag menu worked, but the only menu was "POKE BALLS". There were only three kinds of balls. WHAT THE HELL?! The only balls were a single Park Ball, a Safari Ball and a... weird... ball... thing. It was a normal Poke Ball, but it had the same pixeled mess of Missingno instead of colors, and the name before " Ball" was a pixeled mess. I picked the Safari Ball. Zapdos broke out after three wobbles.

It bit back with a powerful move called "UlTiMaTe ThUnDeR" that brought Articuno to 1 HP. Is that even a move? (Note that with names like this, all caps were replaced by Unown.) I threw the Park Ball. Zapdos would be caught, and this would hopefully end... hopefully. The combined cries of Articuno and Zapdos were getting on my nerves...

To my surprise, ZAPDOS BROKE OUT OF THE PARK BALL. Isn't it supposed to have a 100% catch rate?! Zapdos used Mean Look... like that did anything. Now the only menu I could access was "Bag". The other buttons were stuck.

I held my breath and threw the Missingno. Ball. Zapdos was caught by it... but instead of the ball turning black, it turned blood red, and the stars were strange. Very strange... too hard to describe.

That battle freaked me out. Luckily, the volume was normal and everything seemed alright. But route 202 freaked me... so I flew to the Resort Area and, taking a risk, saved my game. I switched Zapdos to the front of my party and gave it a massage in the Ribbon Syndicate. It's happiness rose to two big hearts.

I checked its summary. It was normal. So I walked out of the Syndicate... and there, in front of me, was Moltres.

It instantly attacked me. It's cry was Lumineon's, apparently... and it was SHINY. Or at least the shiny sparkle was there... it was blue. Instead of pink. The flames were green. Oh, and instead of being genderless, it was female.

I sent out Zapdos, who was male, apparently. Its cry was messed up, again, and the normal version constantly repeated. I checked my bag of Poke Balls, and I only had a Master Ball. So I threw that, and Moltres was caught.

The game instantly saved after that. So then I checked the swarm on the TV - to get away from this... whatever was happening... - and the swarm was Beldum. I checked my bag and I had another one of those "Missingno." balls... I checked Zapdos, to see if he was alright.

Instead of yellow, he was orange...

I shrugged it off. I picked up my bike and went to Route 228. The route was snowy instead of sandstormy, and there were no trainers. Moltres began following me, like in HGSS, and wherever it went, the snow patches melted into the usual route. I walked into a grass covered in snow, and I was instantly attacked by a - FEMALE - Beldum. I threw the Missingno. Ball immediately. But the Beldum broke out, and she used SUPER TAKE DOWN, which killed Moltres in a 1-hit KO. Then Beldum used ????????, which did nothing.

Then Dawn slid onto the screen, looking sad with bloody tears. She slid off again... how... weird. I picked the Pokemon menu, but then it said "LORIE IS OUT OF USABLE POKEMON!" Note that it was in all caps. And all the caps were Unown.

"DARKNESS IS COMING," it said. Then the Beldum fainted, and ZEKROM (male) slid onto the screen and then heaps of Unown appeared.

"WE WILL RULE", said another message. A loud screeching beep screamed at me from the DS, then Reshiram (female) came onto my side of the screen, and used Darkpurge. Zekrom turned red and tried to attack, but it was paralyzed. Then Reshiram used Dragonsbane, OHKOing Zekrom.

The Unown disappeared, and then Reshiram said, "Protect and serve." Then the "normal" fainting scene turned up. I was returned to the Survival Area Pokemon Center. I had a female Reshiram in my party - the only Pokemon in my party - with the moves Cross Flame, Darkpurge, Dragonsbane and Wind Scope. Cross Flame was the same of B/W, Darkpurge removed the Dark or Electric typing of a Pokemon, and removed any immunities as well, Dragonsbane had a 50% chance to OHKO a Pokemon, and Wind Scope had a blank description.

My bag was completely empty. I checked the PC and the boxes were empty - and unnamed. I had lost my Giratina, and really began to cry. I DID EVERYTHING FOR THAT DRAGON then I noticed a Feebas. Female, Level 1, with Shadow Force, Roar of Time, Spacial Rend and ????????. Oh, and its summary said, "Loves dry Poffins forever" so I made it a Milotic. Yay.

Suddenly my game was reset - with only Reshiram and Milotic. All the Pokemon except for trained ones had reverse colors - and white outlines. It was always night, but I had all 8 badges. I still had to get the HMs and do plot stuff. I beat the game using my Reshiram and Milotic.

But after defeating Cynthia, the screen cut to black. A Missingno. ghost appeared, like the ones in the R/G/B/Y Pokemon Tower. It became a R/G Ghastly, then a R/G Haunter, then a R/G Gengar. This repeated, going through from R/G to B/W, their respective cries playing as they appeared. Then, randomly, a Sunkern appeared. It turned angry and red, then grew and grew, then turned into a Missingno. ghost.

Then Unown dotted all over the screen, turning redder and redder and angrier and angrier as more of then appeared. When the screen was covered by Unown, the R/G Lavender Town music played, but in reverse, at a much higher pitch. The screen turned black. Lorie was there, colored much like the R/G hero. She turned around, and a Missingno. came around. When the two met...

...the game ****ing FREAKED OUT.

It went all wonky and horrible and made me want to be sick. The three birds appeared - Zapdos, Moltres, Articuno, the Lavender Town music playing. The tiles of the game were being scrambled and glitchy like Glitch City. I opened the menu and used Fly, but I couldn't get out of wherever! Everything failed. I couldn't do ANYTHING. Then Zapdos blinked onto the screen. Its cry was ugly, sad. A cry of death. Calling for help. Then Moltres appeared - my female blue-green one. Its cry was even more exaggerated than Zapdos's.

Then Articuno came onto the screen. It's cry was so awful I couldn't bear it. But I couldn't turn off the power. I was frozen.

The screen blacked out, faded into red. Then it said, "DIE".
Then a strange Pokemon appeared. Studying it, I saw it was a "Pokemon" I made - a Rixiclem, a more powerful version of Raichu. It was animated purely and perfectly.

"RIXICLEM used THUNDER BEAM!"
"LORIE is out of usable POKEMON!"
"LORIE blacked out... f... v..."

It all happened with Articuno's screwed up cry playing. He appeared again, then turned into Missingno. then the Missingno. ghost.

I recovered my senses and shut off the power just as a tortured Azumarill came onto the screen.

I was back in the Survival Area, before I set out to find the birds.

It never happened again, but I have decided to keep away from Zapdos and Articuno. WHENEVER I find them, I shut off the power.

Better to save yourself than risk yourself...

---

So! What did you think of my 1st?


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Umm, really random, and I have not played through platinum am not very far but are the birds seriously roamers in this game?

But yeah way too random especially for a functional, legit cartridge.


----------



## Pwnemon

It's so much easier to explain "I bought this old game on eBay" than "Oh yeah I love this game and it randomly bucked." Just for an idea.


----------



## [O]

Pwnemon said:


> It's so much easier to explain "I bought this old game on eBay" than "Oh yeah I love this game and it randomly bucked." Just for an idea.


It also makes more sense because you don't have an OMG THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE WTFFFF case.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

[O] said:


> It also makes more sense because you don't have an OMG THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE WTFFFF case.


Exactly and its more plausible and believable that a secondhand cartridge ending up in your possession turns out to be tampered with. Rather than a completely functional and legit cartridge just randomly going bonkers.


----------



## Mewtwo

I just thought of a Pokémon Black/White Creepypasta! Anyone want to hear it?


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Most of us have never played Black and White yet since the English version comes next spring so no one would really understand it.


----------



## Mewtwo

I'm in America, too. It's about a prototype tometime in the near future. I know enough about it to write a creepypasta on it.


----------



## Pwnemon

Sounds good. Let's see if you can do this, Mewtwo!


----------



## Phantom

Got the game.

Front
Old School game boy (image a bit messed up)


Just started playing, not much, there was a saved game, named only TEST. TEST was in Pallet Town with no pokemon and pretty much nothing else. 

 I think I will start a new game.


----------



## Not Meowth

Charizard2K said:


> Got the game.
> 
> Front
> Old School game boy (image a bit messed up)
> 
> 
> Just started playing, not much, there was a saved game, named only TEST. TEST was in Pallet Town with no pokemon and pretty much nothing else.
> 
> I think I will start a new game.


Suit yourself, enjoy being haunted by the ghost of TEST or something. :3


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I have here a creepypasta loosely, and I mean *loosely* based in B/W. the only B/W thing it contains is the pokedex data for a certain new pokemon, which has been listed on Pokebeach.

well, here goes....


Ever since I can remember, I have been fascinated with ghosts. The legends that surround them, the thrill of being scared, and the wonder of the supernatural. This is probably what led me to play Pokemon. My friend gave me a card with a Duskull on it, and I was immediately intrigued. I went to buy the games, and I began playing day to night. I collected cards, watched the anime, battled, and had fun. But I also collected ghosts. I searched and found there locations, sometimes spending hours at a time just looking for them. After I would catch a ghost-type, I would give it a fitting nickname, and immediately put it in my party. I soon bought platinum when it was released, beat the game, and began my exstensive search to find every single ghost in existence. I became obsessed, spending every waking hour in search of them, and training them if I had already caught them. about a year after I had bought Platinum, I had built my ultimate ghost-type team: a Froslass, Dusknoir, Mismagius, Drifblim, Gengar, and a Giratina, all level 100. But I wanted more. I searched for ways to better these ghosts, but found no awnser until I received a call from a good freind I had in Japan. (I translated the conversation. The Japenese is contained inside of these: <>) 

"Hello?"

"< Hello, Daniel!>"

"Oh, Hi! what is it?"

"<Exciting news- A new Pokemon game just came out!>"

"WHAT?!"

"<And, I found a new ghost type! I found a way to hack the game, and I was able to trade it into Platinum! do you want it?>

"Yes I do!"

"<Then get on your Wi-Fi, right now.>"

I followed my friend's directions, and was traded a small Pokemon that looked like a candle. it's type was GHOST/FIRE and it was level 1. It's stats, Pokedex entry, and Pokedex number were all ???, and it knew Fire Spin, Shadow Ball, Dark Pulse and Perish Song. I immediately began to train it. I poured my life and soul into raising it ,never taking breaks. Possibly on account of the hack, it could gain no experience, so I began collecting rare candie by battling in the battle frontier. After I had collected 100, I began to feed it. After I fed it 58 of them, it began evolving. It turned into something that looked like a lamp. I fed it the remaining candies, but to no avail. I decided to test my powerhouse out on the Elite four. But as soon as I was about to walk in, I got the idea to give my pokemon a Dusk Stone, and it began evolving again. It now looked like a chandelier. I immediately ran in and faced Aaron.

The battle began strange. Aaron never sent out a pokemon, and his sprite stayed in the same place. I sent out my chandelier, and a text box popped up.

"??? used Fire Spin!"

I watched as Aaron's sprite was consumed by flames. I heard a scream come from my DS, and his sprite was replaced by a glowing orb. another text box came up.

"??? used Leech Life!" 

I was spooked now, because I knew my pokemon didn't have that attack. The orb dissapeared, and a text box appeared and said:

"Player killed Elite Four Aaron!"

I nearly shut my DS off right then and there, but something pushed me to press on. Each time I went into another room, the same things would happen. the person's sprite would be consumed by flames, turned into a glowing orb, and then apparently eaten by my Pokemon. Something was different, however, when I entered the champion's room, I saw not Cynthia, but proffesor Rowan. he began to talk. all the while, the music for Turnback Cave began to play.

"Why did you bring it here? Did you think you could train it?"

a YES/NO menu popped up. I selected YES. 

"You were stupid to think that. It can't be trained, and it will kill us all! Don't you see what you've done!? it's already killed Sinnoh's stongest trainers, and It's going to come after us ne...."

A battle started, but I had no control. My chandelier killed Rowan, and he dissapeared. I was returned to the champion's room, and the chandelier sprite was in front of me. a text box popped up. 

"YoU'rE nExT."

I was thrust into yet another battle, and my sprite was standing where my pokemon should have been. My foe was the chandelier. 

"??? used Thunder Wave!"

I felt an electric shock come from my DS, and I collapsed to the floor. I landed on my side, as did my DS, and was able to read the last thing it said.

"?? used Explosion!"

My DS blew up , and I felt shrapnel pierce my skin. The electronic part caught fire, and my room went up in flames. I tried to move, but the electric shock prevented me from doing so. I screamed at the top of my lungs, knowing there was no one home who could hear me. Everything went black.

I awoke a day later in the hospital. My parents were crying. The doctor walked in, and told me that the combination of my severe injuries had hurt my brain, and I had a few days to live. 

As I write this, I am on my deathbed. I can feel my life force being sucked away with each passing hour and it is getting worse by the second. I am writing this so people will know what happened, and it was not just some kid trying to smoke pot in his room and accidentally setting it on fire. Hopefully I might get a few more days, but this will definitely be the last thing I do.

It's been following me. 

I see it every night, floating over me and smiling its evil little smile. it casts a soft purple glow, but the lamp Pokemon is sucking away my soul. I can only hope it finishes the job quickly, so I don't have to spend the last moments of my life in torment. 

_The above paper was found In Daniel Smith's room the morning after he died. He had been admitted to a the hospital after a large fire at his home severly burned him and destroyed the upper floor of the house. Small pieces of plasticine shrapnel were found lodged in his head and arms. While the cause of the fire was unknown, a small box of melted plastic and wires found in his room could possibly be the source. In the document the letters drop off at the end, as if he was growing weaker while he was writing. The things he was writing seem to have been ramblings of insanity on account of his trauma and brain damage. However, many patients walking by his room the night he died swore that they saw a bluish-purple light coming from underneath his door._

Well, what did you think?


----------



## Green

No apostrophes in the possessive of 'its', some capitalization inconsistencies, and it's spelled chandelier.

Otherwise, pretty... interesting.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

well, give me some time to fix my grammatical errors.


----------



## Phantom

Well, it's hacked...


When Prof. Oak came up to me in the grass he said, "You F***ing dumb*** you're going to get yourself killed! It's dangerous in the tall grass! Come with me if you want to live!"



Apparently Prof. Oak is the terminator. Other conversations are changed as well. Nothing creepy though, more amusing than anything.


I don't know if I get haunted by the ghost of TEST.....


----------



## Superbird

lol.


----------



## Pwnemon

That's great. Have fun playing!


----------



## Phantom

When I looked at the SNES it said, "You know, you should get a life instead of playing video games."

... ok, this is one mean childs game....


----------



## [O]

Charizard2K said:


> Well, it's hacked...
> 
> 
> When Prof. Oak came up to me in the grass he said, "You F***ing dumb*** you're going to get yourself killed! It's dangerous in the tall grass! Come with me if you want to live!"
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Prof. Oak is the terminator. Other conversations are changed as well. Nothing creepy though, more amusing than anything.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I get haunted by the ghost of TEST.....


xD how much have you played so far?


----------



## Phantom

Just got through the Viridian Forest, my Charmander is rather stubborn, I am trying to get it to evolve before I face Brock....

Some interesting things were


"Weedle looks like a pointy penis!" Bug catcher

"This shit's way overpriced." person in Viridian City shop.

"COFFEE IS CRACK!! GIMMIE YOUR CRACK!" old man.

"I hope you all die!" Nurse Joy


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Charizard2K said:


> Well, it's hacked...
> 
> 
> When Prof. Oak came up to me in the grass he said, "You F***ing dumb*** you're going to get yourself killed! It's dangerous in the tall grass! Come with me if you want to live!"
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Prof. Oak is the terminator. Other conversations are changed as well. Nothing creepy though, more amusing than anything.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I get haunted by the ghost of TEST.....





Charizard2K said:


> Just got through the Viridian Forest, my Charmander is rather stubborn, I am trying to get it to evolve before I face Brock....
> 
> Some interesting things were
> 
> 
> "Weedle looks like a pointy penis!" Bug catcher
> 
> "This shit's way overpriced." person in Viridian City shop.
> 
> "COFFEE IS CRACK!! GIMMIE YOUR CRACK!" old man.
> 
> "I hope you all die!" Nurse Joy


ROFL!!!! Well at least it's something hahahaha. Now I am REALLY tempted to try buying a used cartridge! Please keep us updated Charizard2k!
I have got to finish this effing speech so I can work on my creepypasta!


----------



## Wargle

I wanna buy a Ebay red now.


----------



## Phantom

Is it me or does this look different from other fire reds?

Fake FireRed version!


----------



## Wargle

lol. Ruby Cart with a modded sticker.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Charizard2K said:


> Is it me or does this look different from other fire reds?
> 
> Fake FireRed version!


Hmm yes indeed it does look different. The real one is a shiny orange and white vortex. And for 5 bucks! *is soooo tempted to buy it*


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Yup, there is no Charizard on the front.

I hope you don't die, like that guy in every story.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Lucas755 said:


> Yup, there is no Charizard on the front.
> 
> I hope you don't die, like that guy in every story.


Charizard is on the box of the real one not the cartridge, I checked mine when I made my last post.

Brock, are you sure it looks like the fire red color to me?


----------



## Phantom

It's the sticker that's different.


----------



## Pwnemon

And the cartridge. The real FireRed isn't translucent.


----------



## spaekle

Okay so I have finally set up a PayPal and am seriously tempted to buy the cheapest gameboy color + classic Pokemon game I can find. If nothing else, then just to be nostalgic. 

Also, lmao at the quotes from that Red. It looks like the one I was joking about buying earlier :v?


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Pwnemon said:


> And the cartridge. The real FireRed isn't translucent.


Yeah took a second look and I see what you mean.
I might go to Gamestop next Tuesday and see if they have any suspicious looking cartridges(yes they have had them, I saw one once with my own two, raven 20/20 eyes)


----------



## Pwnemon

Crap I just read three pages of Tumblr creepypasta sleep will not come easy tonight. By far the scariest was the newest.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Most of the fake GBA games are nothing special, they just can't save.


----------



## [O]

Charizard2K said:


> Just got through the Viridian Forest, my Charmander is rather stubborn, I am trying to get it to evolve before I face Brock....
> 
> Some interesting things were
> 
> 
> "Weedle looks like a pointy penis!" Bug catcher
> 
> "This shit's way overpriced." person in Viridian City shop.
> 
> "COFFEE IS CRACK!! GIMMIE YOUR CRACK!" old man.
> 
> "I hope you all die!" Nurse Joy


xD I wish I had bought this xD


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

RespectTheBlade said:


> Most of the fake GBA games are nothing special, they just can't save.


Thanks for the info, that sucks :p


----------



## Pwnemon

Might wanna turn off your computer:



> This has always been a quiet town. As of late, it’s been quieter still. These days, people are reluctant to leave their homes.
> 
> It started off harmlessly enough. In fact, when it began, no-one would realise for quite some time that it even had. People began to suffer from increasingly severe headaches. Children were affected the most. My wife was one of the people affected, I myself did not notice any ill effect, and did not make the connection until much later.
> 
> I would guess that it was roughly a week after these headaches started, that anyone first noticed something was amiss. The first body found was a young boy, I couldn’t say for sure but I think he must have been only 12 years old at the most. Looked to be suicide.
> 
> That was just the start. From that point on, people started dropping like flies. Most fell into some manner of coma; some were suicides, as with the first case, while a small few seemed to have died outright, of no discernible cause.
> 
> What was more baffling still, was that there was little rhyme or reason to those affected, no common thread tying these people together.
> 
> Though concerned, of course, I had my own job to do, and thought I could do little else but leave the matter to those that were qualified to deal with it.
> 
> When I returned to my home not three days from the first death, however, I changed my mind.
> 
> 
> - - -
> 
> 
> I daresay whoever is reading this can guess at what awaited me. I would request your understanding that I do not wish to dwell long on this particular detail. Suffice to say, my wife was not waiting for my return, to greet me in our usual fashion, nor will be again.
> 
> I now had a personal stake in events, and understood all too clearly the terrible reality of the situation. With this, how could I possibly sit by and hope that someone else would resolve the situation? No, I had to do whatever I could.
> 
> The public, understandably, were quite reluctant to divulge any information to me. I cannot blame them for that. Slowly, I began to piece together the events of, by this stage, the last couple of months.
> 
> The first indication that something was wrong, I realised, was the headaches. These still persisted, and typically, when they were at their worst, someone would suffer in some fashion soon after.
> 
> However, those suffering from the headaches, and those that were dying or falling from consciousness, were two different groups. Sometimes overlapping, but it was still clear that one did not lead to the other. So rather than being the cause, I can only fathom that these headaches are a sign of the presence of whatever is doing this.
> 
> The second thing that caught my interest was the state of the victims. In almost every case, regardless of the eventual outcome, the victims show signs of self-inflicted injury. Even those patients that have survived, albeit remaining, still, unconscious, show signs of this.
> 
> The final piece of information that I have managed to gather, and the detail that has been by far the most difficult on which to persuade people to speak, is as follows.
> 
> 
> Only 10 hours prior to the first death, erratic behavior was observed in a variety of electronic equipment. Key amongst these, in my opinion, are that through radio and other audio emitting devices, a heavy static and garbled noises have been experienced [Headaches seem to have been especially severe in those to have heard this.], and that there have been claims that a shadowy figure was seen crossing TV monitors, against a backdrop of static. Of the latter, I have only been able to gather second-hand accounts. Only a couple of months ago, I would have dismissed such fanciful tales, but with the town’s atmosphere as it is, with all those that have suffered, I find the idea that there is some connection to these events quite plausible.
> 
> It is only now, that I come to write this, that I realize that in the past few weeks, many of the people I have spoken to have left their TVS and radios switched off, unplugged, or seem not to own one at all.
> 
> 
> - - -
> 
> 
> I’ve seen it! The shadow they spoke of!
> 
> I was at the hospital, attempting to find out if they had observed any change in the comatose victims. My, I must profess, unsuccessful, attempts at interrogation were interrupted by a sudden, harsh burst of static. The nurse fled immediately, but I, instead, sought the source of the noise.
> 
> The screen that would normally display the patient’s vital signs was the culprit, now only a flurry of snow upon it. Against my better judgement, I did not avert my eyes, and so, continued to look on as I saw an indistinct, shadowy figure pass from one side of the screen to the other. Once it had passed, the noise subsided, and the original display slowly flickered back into view.
> 
> This is it, the cause of these events, I am sure of it. And now, having seen it. My fate. Is it, perhaps, the same?
> 
> You may be familiar with how, if you gaze upon a bright light, an image of its shape will remain once you close your eyes. That shadowy figure, in this manner, remains with me now, as I write this. It has not faded.
> 
> Worse, it does not remain still. Since I first saw it, the figure has imitated the first few steps of the figure I saw in the monitor. But now, I know, it has become aware of me, and is slowly turning in my direction.
> 
> If I could keep my eyes open, perhaps I would be safe, but everyone needs to blink. My eyes may only close for a fraction of a second; too briefly for me to even see how much progress that figure has made but I know, all the same, that it’s progress is unstoppable now. Perhaps if I took a longer look, the figure may not, by now, be quite so indistinct. Perhaps, if I had the courage, I might be able to offer some insight as to the identity of this killer. But I dare not. I do not know how close it is to me now.
> 
> I don’t know how much time I have left, but I must tell all I can, in the hopes that someone may succeed where I have failed.
> 
> You may have figured it out by now, you, who are reading this, but the injuries sustained by the previous victims…In almost all cases, the injuries were to the eyes. Some died in the attempt, but those who now lie in comas are the ones that succeeded in destroying their sight. Many that died showed signs of trying, as well, but I can only imagine they were not quite fast enough.
> 
> I…do not have the will to attempt it, I can only hope what I write here will, in some way, help to end this.
> 
> Do not look upon ANY manner of screen.
> 
> No matter what happens.
> 
> Do NOT look.
> 
> It’s close!
> 
> It’s he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - -
> 
> 
> ‘Kadabra, Pokédex entry: Leaf Green – It emits special alpha waves from its body that induce headaches just by being close.’
> 
> ‘Kadabra, Pokédex entry: Diamond – If one is nearby, an eerie shadow appears on TV screens. Seeing the shadow is said to bring bad luck.’


Until those entries, I thought it was Rotom XD.


----------



## [O]

Pwnemon said:


> [kadabra story]


Meh, this one didn't scare me as much. I guess I'm developing immunity to creepypasta.


----------



## Mewtwo

@Pwnemon: I thought it was Darkrai at first. Then I remembered I've read this one before.


----------



## [O]

Also, Pwnemon, could you link me to the Tumblr where you found your creepypastas?


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

[O] said:


> Meh, this one didn't scare me as much. I guess I'm developing immunity to creepypasta.


I am immune; films, stories, etc, horror does not really scare me. It's disease that can creep me out(and no kadabara causing a headache or anything related to pokemon does not count).

I like the game creepypastas the best just because they are intriguing and exciting.


----------



## ....

[O] said:


> Also, Pwnemon, could you link me to the Tumblr where you found your creepypastas?


http://fyeahpokemoncreepypasta.tumblr.com/


----------



## Wargle

I still say Glitchy Red was better.

The Vampires of Petalburg Woods



> “Finally! That boat ride from Slateport took ages!” groaned Ellie as he stepped onto the dock just outside of Petalburg. The green-haired, orange-clad teenager was born in Sinnoh, but preferred the opportunity to take on the Hoenn circuit. She quickly checked her belt to make sure her one and only Pokemon, a Chimchar, was well, and hastily threw her pay for the ride into the hands of Mr. Briney, Hoenn’s most famed sailor. “Why the rush, young lady?” he questioned. “I just really, really want to start my badge collecting!” she shouted as she prepared to dash away. “Slow down for a moment, if you value your life that is,” he muttered ominously.
> 
> Ellie turned back to the elderly man. He continued, “You’re heading to Rustboro, correct?” The energetic girl impatiently nodded. “In order to reach it, you must head through Petalburg Woods.” “I know! I know!” yelled Ellie. “Can I go now? Roxanne isn’t going to kick her own butt!” “But!” Mr. Briney added, ignoring Ellie’s squirming, “Be sure to stay on the trail. If you do choose to wander, beware of anything unusual… For in this seemingly innocent forest dwells vampires.” Ellie gasped. “Va-vampires? Like the ones that wear black capes and turn into Zubat and burn in the sun?” “Not necessarily,” he replied. “Rather, something that sucks the blood of anything that enters its territory. Corpses of Pokemon- and occasionally, people- have been found in the area, all of which are completely drained of blood.” Ellie shuddered- Perhaps there was an alternate route to Rustboro? “Be careful, now,” finished Mr. Briney, before entering his humble home with Peeko, his trusted Wingull, perched on his shoulder.
> 
> “What a bunch of bologna!” an arrogant voice mused. Ellie turned around to see a blonde boy donning a burgundy jacket. “It’s just a dumb story told to little kids to keep them out of the woods! Everyone knows vampires aren’t real, and it’s not like Golbat live here!” Ellie sighed with relief- the boy did have a point- her parents had told her about a “window monster” that lived on her window in order to prevent her from running away, and this was no different.
> 
> After facing off against trainers on the beach to prepare for the battles ahead, Ellie passed through the pair of trees marking the entrance to Petalburg Woods. Mr. Briney’s vampire tale still stuck with her, causing her to shake like a leaf with each step. She constantly reassured herself that it was a tale told to keep children from exploring the territory. Suddenly, a tan bulb with stumpy green feet and matching spots sprung out of the tall grass that she had been wandering. “A Shroomish!” rejoiced Ellie. “Now that will help me take down Roxanne without a sweat!” However, before she could send out her Chimchar, the mushroom-like creature dashed into the brush on the side of the road. Ellie sprinted after it, losing track of time and not bothering to keep to the trail. Her progress ended as she tripped over a root, causing the Grass/Poison hybrid to disappear from view.
> 
> As she attempted to rise, she noticed two figures lying nearby. As she approached them, she noticed that it was the smug boy from earlier. Next to him was a shaggy, chocolate-colored mammal with cream stripes- a Zigzagoon. “Hello?” she asked, but he didn’t respond. She slowly lifted up his torso and felt his chest area. She flinched- his heart wasn’t beating. Her eyes darted to what appeared to be a cut on his neck, but there wasn’t a sign of blood, not even a dried stain. “Oh…. Ha ha! Very funny!” she grumbled. That guy did seem to be a bit rude, so she wouldn’t put it past him to prank her using Britney’s urban legend. Perhaps this was a disturbingly realistic mannequin.
> 
> Ellie leaped into the air as she heard stirring behind her. Just as she was about to shriek, she noticed her new company- a large, two-toned butterfly with gorgeous red, blue, and yellow wings. “Phew, just a Beautifly… What do they do, anyway? I was told they pollinated flowers, and that they could be territorial. Oh well- it’s just a weak little insect. At least its Absorb might help take down that Rock type leader.” Ellie tossed a red and white Pokeball forward, releasing an orange ape with flames covering its lower back. “Chimchar, Scratch!” she commanded. The simian dashed forward and slashed the back of the Beautifly. Just as it retreated, the insect whirled around, its eyes burning with anger. It emitted a screeching noise, causing Ellie’s skin to crawl.
> 
> “It’s just trying to intimidate me. Chimchar, another Scratch!” But before it could lift a finger, the Beautifly hurled itself onto the Chimchar and stabbed into the monkey’s neck like a harpoon. “WHAT!?” screamed Ellie, her heart pounding in her chest. The seemingly-innocent creature’s proboscis became tainted a bright scarlet color, and within a matter of seconds, the Chimchar went limp. Ellie dashed instantly, tears of fear streaming from her eyes. Unfortunately, the winged menace was too fast, and launched itself onto her back.
> 
> Ellie felt like someone had shoved a small knife into her as the Beautifly began its feeding. As her strength drained with her blood, Ellie collapsed to the ground, her Pokedex slipped out of her pack. Just as she was about to fade, the machine spoke in an electronic voice,
> 
> “Beautifly, the Butterfly Pokemon. It has an aggressive nature. It stabs prey with its long, narrow mouth to drain the prey’s fluids.”


----------



## Superbird

Enough with the Dex Entries!


----------



## Mewtwo

Okay, the last one freaked me out.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

@superbird: The dex entries and their interpetations are sometimes the scasiest part in-game.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

I agree Brock; Glitchy Red, and Lost Silver are my favorites. Tarnished Gold's idea was awesome but it was not very well written.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

So, something a little odd happened today. 

I was walking through town, playing Pokemon Yellow on my Gameboy when a girl stopped me. The two of us talked for a little while about the game - with the hype building for Black and White and the reboots of Silver and Gold out, she was surprised to see anyone playing the first gen. She asked me if the ghosts crept me out, as I was in Lavender Town at the time. I said no and she smiled and asked me jokingly; "Then what's that white hand on your shoulder?"

I smiled and played along with it, in my own way. "That's my Dad's hand. He says hello." She looked at me and then over my shoulder, at the air beside me. Catching on, she grinned and waved to the space next to me. 
"Hi Mister!" She said brightly. I grinned.
"He wants to know if it's cool to borrow your soul for a little bit." She frowned a little but kept playing along with the joke.
"Sure! But I have classes to get to."
"Ah, that's a shame. Maybe some other time then?" I smiled at her politely. 

She laughed. "Yeah, sure!"
"Don't worry." I said brightly. "Dad would give it to me to keep safe in a jar with the others. Most people think they're fireflies." She blinked at me at that and I smiled apologetically. "Sorry. I've got a bit of a weird sense of humour."
"That's okay..." She said, before changing the subject. After a little chat, we had to go our separate ways, but not before sharing names.

The next day, there was a new firefly in my jar. I smiled at her. See, Dad didn't like me playing Pokemon because he thought I would get obsessed with collecting them all. So now he collects these little lights for me to show how futile my efforts would be. When I was younger I kept bugging him into it as a way of knowing he was there, and because it was _only_ 151 pokemon to get...

Nowadays, I just like having that soft light beside my bed. 



Oh god what. This is just something silly that came up from a conversation between me and Typh. I'll write a proper creepy story someday, but today is not that day.


----------



## [O]

Dark Shocktail said:


> So, something a little odd happened today.
> 
> I was walking through town, playing Pokemon Yellow on my Gameboy when a girl stopped me. The two of us talked for a little while about the game - with the hype building for Black and White and the reboots of Silver and Gold out, she was surprised to see anyone playing the first gen. She asked me if the ghosts crept me out, as I was in Lavender Town at the time. I said no and she smiled and asked me jokingly; "Then what's that white hand on your shoulder?"
> 
> I smiled and played along with it, in my own way. "That's my Dad's hand. He says hello." She looked at me and then over my shoulder, at the air beside me. Catching on, she grinned and waved to the space next to me.
> "Hi Mister!" She said brightly. I grinned.
> "He wants to know if it's cool to borrow your soul for a little bit." She frowned a little but kept playing along with the joke.
> "Sure! But I have classes to get to."
> "Ah, that's a shame. Maybe some other time then?" I smiled at her politely.
> 
> She laughed. "Yeah, sure!"
> "Don't worry." I said brightly. "Dad would give it to me to keep safe in a jar with the others. Most people think they're fireflies." She blinked at me at that and I smiled apologetically. "Sorry. I've got a bit of a weird sense of humour."
> "That's okay..." She said, before changing the subject. After a little chat, we had to go our separate ways, but not before sharing names.
> 
> The next day, there was a new firefly in my jar. I smiled at her. See, Dad didn't like me playing Pokemon because he thought I would get obsessed with collecting them all. So now he collects these little lights for me to show how futile my efforts would be. When I was younger I kept bugging him into it as a way of knowing he was there, and because it was _only_ 151 pokemon to get...
> 
> Nowadays, I just like having that soft light beside my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god what. This is just something silly that came up from a conversation between me and Typh. I'll write a proper creepy story someday, but today is not that day.


xD I thought he actually took her soul for a moment. And then I realized that he caught a firefly.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

[O] said:


> xD I thought he actually took her soul for a moment. And then I realized that he caught a firefly.


My dad is dead~


----------



## Green

D:


----------



## Phantom

Sorry, I had to stop playing for a while. You know work and all. 

So the game seems to be running normal, except for my damn charmander taking forever to level. Metapod leveled fine though. (BTW: I nicknamed the Metapod 'Penis'. C'mon I had to.) Ran into more hacked npc's.... 

So-

Virdian Forest:

"This is my wife.... I settled." Guy standing next to tree.

"I ran out of condoms while searching for wild pokemon... remember to carry extras just in case!" Kid 

"You didn't happen to find my pants in there? No? Why are you looking at me like that?" Old person at second building.

Pewter City

"I WILL SURVIVE!!! HALLELUJAH I WILL SURVIIIIIIVE!" Jigglypuff in Pewter City Pokemon Center.

"There aren't many serious tainers ((seriously spelled wrong)) around here, they're all like BUGCATCHERS and BRITTANYSPEARS, but Brock is different! He's hard as a rock!"

Sorry, I will face Brock later, I'm training a bit now.


----------



## Enkoe

RedRum said:


> But yeah way too random especially for a functional, legit cartridge.


Late answer, I know, but my Platinum game was preowned. Last owner was a guy called Ethan. ._.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Charizard2K said:


> Sorry, I had to stop playing for a while. You know work and all.
> 
> So the game seems to be running normal, except for my damn charmander taking forever to level. Metapod leveled fine though. (BTW: I nicknamed the Metapod 'Penis'. C'mon I had to.) Ran into more hacked npc's....
> 
> So-
> 
> Virdian Forest:
> 
> "This is my wife.... I settled." Guy standing next to tree.
> 
> "I ran out of condoms while searching for wild pokemon... remember to carry extras just in case!" Kid
> 
> "You didn't happen to find my pants in there? No? Why are you looking at me like that?" Old person at second building.
> 
> Pewter City
> 
> "I WILL SURVIVE!!! HALLELUJAH I WILL SURVIIIIIIVE!" Jigglypuff in Pewter City Pokemon Center.
> 
> "There aren't many serious tainers ((seriously spelled wrong)) around here, they're all like BUGCATCHERS and BRITTANYSPEARS, but Brock is different! He's hard as a rock!"
> 
> Sorry, I will face Brock later, I'm training a bit now.


ROFL, love the jigglypuff that's BEAST!
and OMG BRITTNEY EFFING SPEARS EWWWW!

Please keep it coming I am so looking forward to Brock!

Dark Shockwave: my dad is dead too, five years ago.

Enoke: oh ok then, did you play his game then? Since you know his name.


----------



## Enkoe

RedRum said:


> Enoke: oh ok then, did you play his game then? Since you know his name.


No I deleted it. But the time looked like he just started (almost, can't be quite sure).


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Enkoe said:


> No I deleted it. But the time looked like he just started (almost, can't be quite sure).


Ah I would have totally looked at the other person's game although if it was just begun that likely would not have been worth it :P


----------



## Rex

RedRum said:


> Dark Shockwave: my dad is dead too, five years ago.


Mine is too, last year.


----------



## Phantom

We should have a creepypasta halloween contest. Anybody? Maybe we could get Butterfree in on it?


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Charizard2K said:


> We should have a creepypasta halloween contest. Anybody? Maybe we could get Butterfree in on it?


That sounds like an awesome idea :)


----------



## ....

Charizard2K said:


> We should have a creepypasta halloween contest. Anybody? Maybe we could get Butterfree in on it?


Yes~


----------



## Phantom

ok, someone else do it because I fail! (((i still get credit for the idea though)))


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I'll set it up right now, if it hasn't already been done. I've got an idea of how to run it. Unless, of course, you want a mod to set it up.

(Which Thread would it go in, again? General Pokemon Discussion, Writing or Games?)


----------



## Wargle

Entering Glitchy Red into it.


----------



## [O]

I think we should have both an art section and a writing section that are judged separately, since there's been quite a bit of both in this thread.

(Also, have you made the contest yet?)


----------



## spaekle

Brock said:


> Entering Glitchy Red into it.


Wait, did you _write_ Glitchy Red? :O 

I dunno, I kind of suck balls at writing but maybe I could do some art or something? Or I could try writing. If I have time (which is very uncertain at this point).


----------



## Phantom

I vote you can't use something you've already posted here.


----------



## Wargle

Spaekle said:


> Wait, did you _write_ Glitchy Red? :O
> 
> I dunno, I kind of suck balls at writing but maybe I could do some art or something? Or I could try writing. If I have time (which is very uncertain at this point).


Parts of it.

Some of it made no sense so I edited it and I added several paragraphs to it.

Originally it had noting to do with scratches on the torso or anything similar, just like Red talking and making the game like his playing field.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Yeah, I'm gonna go and set up this contest right now in the Miscillaneous Pokemon Discussion thread. I'll go di that right......now.

EDIT: it's set up now. Yayz.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Spaekle said:


> Wait, did you _write_ Glitchy Red? :O
> 
> I dunno, I kind of suck balls at writing but maybe I could do some art or something? Or I could try writing. If I have time (which is very uncertain at this point).


I am confused by this as well, wouldn't this contest be for ones You write yourself? Otherwise one will wrongfully win for work that is not theirs.

And I am writing one I hope to be able to finish in time to enter.

Glitchy red was shared I doubt the author is a member here.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Umm, yes, the contest is for stuff you've written (or art you've drawn) yourself.


----------



## voltianqueen

This is really really late, but me and my sister Bean just played Lost Silver... I'm all freaked out now :(

(Bean and I spend much time freaking out over scary pokemon stuff)


----------



## Aobaru

voltianqueen said:


> This is really really late, but me and my sister Bean just played Lost Silver... I'm all freaked out now :(
> 
> (Bean and I spend much time freaking out over scary pokemon stuff)


I just played it too, and while I'm not exactly "freaked out" (because I knew what was happening), it was a very well-made adaptation. I can imagine someone who'd never read the story being very freaked out, though.


----------



## The Awesome Arceus

O_O; this is SCARY.


----------



## JacobEliteTyranitar

'sup? :)


----------



## Tomatochu

PWN3RXP used revive on DEADTHREAD


----------



## ero98

I'm not sure if anyone's already posted this but http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKnCBwsa-bU&feature=related is a hack of the creepypasta at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Lil' Purple Bird

I love Pokémon creepypasta, at least the one's I've found/ran into.

Here's a fairly new one I love:



> When I found out there was a new event for HG/SS that allowed players to get a Mew, I was excited to say the very least. I had never in any of my Pokémon games come to own a Mew, given the Nintendo events for them had since past and I wasn’t about to risk screwing up a game with the Mew glitch. I was at my sister’s when I found out and was unfortunately without my DS at the time, so I had to wait until I was back at my dad’s to receive my Mew. Just about the moment I got back in the house, I immediately went off to get my new Pokémon; despite not being that big of a Pokémon fan anymore, the anticipation of receiving this rare and special bunch of data brought back some of the excitement I used to feel when I first started playing the games.
> 
> However the Mew would have to wait to be used, since I had a strict training regiment in place for my present team at the time I got the legendary. All my Pokémon needed to be at level 20 before I could start training my Mew, despite how badly I wanted to start its training. Soon enough I was through training the rest of my team and proceeded to put Mew up front for battle. The Mew’s cry made me smile, as did the sight of its adorable little sprite floating along behind my character.
> 
> I probably would not have been so happy if I had known how bad things were eventually going to get.
> 
> My Mew was just as the event notice I had read described: Level  5 and only knew the move Pound. I figured it would take a lot of time to raise him to level 20 like the other members of my team, but thanks to the fact he gained boosted EXP it barely took any time at all. I have no idea why he got boosted EXP, but I figured that was just what happened with Event Pokémon as it does with traded ones. Now, here’s where things began to get… Weird.
> 
> I needed to train the rest of my team again and get everyone up to level 30, so I switched Mew with my ever faithful Quilava (who was so cleverly named Wildfire). My other Pokémon were organized according to how much EXP they needed before reaching the next level before heading off into the grass to train. I anticipated Wildfire’s battle cry and his back sprite… But instead Mew came up. I was confused, knowing I had in fact moved Mew to the back of my team… Something wasn’t right here.
> 
> There was no way my game could be a hacked version though, as I had gotten it brand new from a Gamestop. Had the event I got my Mew through screwed something in the programming up? As I finally refocused on the screen, I noticed there was a text box that I certainly had never seen before. It read ‘MEW wants to battle!’.
> 
> I looked almost annoyed at this, now sure something had been screwed up in my game. I huffed and went through the battle as usual, letting the Mew take down the opposing Rattata with a Megapunch. When I got out of the battle, I was surprised to see Mew had taken Wildfire’s place behind my character. I went back to my team, figuring I’d just move Mew back… But Mew was still at the back of my group and Wildfire was still in the lead.
> 
> I looked at the screen confusedly, wondering how on Earth a scheduled event had messed the programming up like this. I sighed, deciding that perhaps it could be fixed by turning the DS off and back on without saving… But I decided I needed to make absolutely sure that something was wrong. I went ahead and travelled through the grass, Mew floating along behind me like a ghost. The next three battles were exactly the same, Mew taking Wildfire’s place and the text box with “MEW wants to battle!” coming up.
> 
> So I decided to restart the DS, and with some hesitation went ahead and did so without saving. The game started up as normal but when I pressed start it put me right back into the game, right where I had been when I had switched the system off. My character turned to the Mew of its own accord and I heard the Mew’s cry, a heart appearing above its head. Normally I might have been charmed by this and found it cute, but considering what was going on I was just freaked out.
> 
> A text box appeared saying “MEW wants to serve you!”, which is something I’m sure should not exist. I started to walk off, going on into Goldenrod to take care of Whitney (yeah, I wasn’t too far, go ahead and laugh). I made sure Wildfire was in first place, despite the fact my Quilava was not following me. I went ahead and challenged her, Wildfire coming up much to my relief… But then a sort of distressed and distorted cry played and Wildfire was replaced by Mew.
> 
> A text box appeared saying “MEW forced Wildfire out! MEW wants to battle!”. Uneasily I continued through the fight, noticing how easily the Mew seemed to take out Whitney’s Pokémon. The victory somehow felt hollow, underneath all the perplexed feelings I had over what was going on with the Mew. After the battle Whitney didn’t speak to me as she usually would, a notice just coming up saying the badge and TM I had received.
> 
> I tried to speak with her but it just wouldn’t let me, which creeped me out a little. All of the other trainers in the gym had mysteriously disappeared, along with the guy who advises you on what to do in the battle. I left the gym quickly, Mew’s cry going off once I was out. My character turned to it and a text box popped up saying “MEW want to know if you are pleased!” along with yes or no options.
> Despite having to really have wanted to use Wildfire to get him some EXP, I just clicked yes… As if I was fearful of what might happen if I picked no. The Mew gave two of its usual cries, the sprite moving around as if overjoyed and a heart appearing over its head. A text box saying “MEW want to continue serving you!” came up and I felt a little more uneasy. I decided to shake it off and just continued on.
> 
> The Mew kept taking battles away from Wildfire, as well as any other Pokémon I tried to put in front. The same text box saying “MEW wants to battle!” text box would come up and eventually I just got used to it… But then it took an aggressive turn as I kept trying to get a new Pokémon to fight. The text box that appeared as I tried to put Skai (My Fearow) into battle said “MEW shoved Skai away! MEW wants to fight!”. I heard Skai give a distorted cry, swearing I could hear pain in it… But wasn’t this just a game?
> 
> After the battle, my character turned to the Mew as it gave a high-pitched screech, causing me to wince. A text box appeared saying “MEW wants to serve you! LET IT.”. The way ‘let it’ was in all caps and everything freaked me out and I stopped trying to move my Pokémon around… I had to check on Skai though. To my shock, her HP was at 0.
> 
> I tried to select Skai, but a text box popped up saying “don’t…” and it wouldn’t let me do anything. I frowned and started playing again, healing my Pokémon once reaching the next city. I tried to move Skai again but the same “don’t…” text box popped up… Then a new one popped up saying “MOVE?” with the yes or no options. I decided to try and get Skai back in first, blinking as I heard a soft cry of a Fearow… It sounded almost afraid.
> 
> I went back into the grass to train, and as I expected Mew took Skai’s place… But this time it was more aggressive. I heard Skai’s cry except it was high-pitched and came to a sudden stop. A text box popped up saying “MEW has killed Skai! Mew wants to battle!”. I was shaken slightly by this, as I had never seen the term ‘killed’ used in a Pokémon game besides when it was said a Marowak in Pokémon Tower had been killed… Skai had just fainted right?
> 
> After the battle the Mew gave a screech like last time, making a movement as if agitated. A text box popped up saying “MEW wants to serve you! You should have let it…”, a chill going through me as I read the words. I quickly went and checked on my Pokémon, giving a sort of gasp as I saw Skai’s sprite had a red X over it and was grey. I clicked it and a message saying “Skai is dead!” came up.
> In a panic I switched the game off, desperately hoping that a restart would fix everything, that the psycho Mew would be gone and Skai would be fine so I could get on with the game. The game started up the same as it had last time, watching as my character turned to the Mew which was rather still. I watched a message pop up saying “MEW wants to serve you. MEW will not let other Pokémon interfere.”. I shuddered a little, watching as the sprite moved as if happy and a heart appeared above its head.
> 
> I went to the Pokémon Center and tried to place Mew in the PC, but it outright refused to go. Every time I tried a message saying “MEW doesn’t want to leave you!” kept coming up, as if I was releasing it. Eventually I gave up and exited the Pokémon Center, my character turning to an oddly still Mew once out. A text box came up asking “MEW wants to know if you are unhappy.” with the yes and no options.
> 
> I instantly clicked yes and was met with an ungodly loud screech from the DS’ speakers, making me drop the thing. Hesitantly I picked it back up once the screech stopped, shuddering as I read the new text box: “MEW used DEATH SONG. Wildfire has died! Uso has died! Kaze has died! Voice has died!”. Then a new box came up of its own accord saying “Now you have to use me” in eerie red text. I tried turning off the game several times, but each time resulted in a message from Mew saying “You can’t get rid of me.” in that same red text.
> 
> I tried to play the game from there, thinking maybe I could catch new Pokémon. However any Pokémon Mew defeated would be killed, as in “____ has died!”. My dead team was still firmly in place, and as if to disturb me further the game let me know that “Skai is decomposing! You must bury your Pokémon!”. Once I exited out of the text box, my character suddenly spun as if I had just commanded a Pokémon to use fly, despite the fact I certainly had not.
> 
> I found I had been taken to Pokémon Tower, which was absolutely impossible since I wasn’t even close to being in Lavender Town yet. Stranger still, it was filled with graves as opposed to being a radio tower like it should have been. A text box popped up, saying “You can bury them now” in red text. The screen moved to show 5 new graves and I went along them, a Pokémon being laid to rest with each hole I passed.
> 
> After they were buried my character turned to the Mew, a text box popping up saying “Are you sad?” with yes and no options. I clicked yes and the Mew seemed to give a sad wail, a flurry of text boxes claiming “I’m sorry!” written in blue text coming up. Then the Mew sprite seemed to twitch and a new text box came up proclaiming “I will make you happy. I will serve you.” in red text, making me shudder. I tried switching the system off repeatedly but it refused to shut off, a loud screech issuing from the speakers.
> 
> A text box saying “YoU cAn’T gEt RiD oF mE… I WoN’t LeT yOu.” came up and an odd laughing noise started issuing from the speakers. I panicked and completely freaked out, hurling the DS at the adjacent wall of my room. Getting yelled at for breaking it was the absolute farthest thing from my mind at the moment. The DS seemed oddly enough unharmed despite making a loud bang as it collided with the wall, though the noise stopped.
> 
> It took forever but I eventually went over and looked down at it, discovering it had shut off due to a low battery. I was too afraid at the moment to actually pick the DS up, just staring at the black dual screens as if I expected something to come out of them. I let out a cry of alarm as I swore I saw something Mew-shaped flicker across in the reflection on the screen behind me. I turned around swiftly and expected to see the Pokémon I had come to fear floating in the air behind me…
> 
> But there was nothing.
> 
> —————-
> 
> I tried to tell my friend Minion about everything that had happened but she was skeptical, especially once I told her I seemed to have blacked out after my little scare with the reflection and woke up in bed. I had asked my dad about that to see if he had maybe found me passed out in the other room and dragged me to bed but he said he did not. It was soon decided by Minion that the entire thing had just been a dream and I eventually agreed with her, as it all seemed to make sense if it was put that way. My conscious was eased now, putting the terrible nightmare behind me.
> 
> Given my reassured safety, I went to play SoulSilver again, smiling as the game started up as it should and everything. However my blood ran cold as I saw the Mew sprite floating behind my character, a distorted cry playing. I watched tensely as my character turned to face it, watching the sprite as it danced around a bit and heart appeared above its head. A text box came up and I just stared in blank horror at it.
> 
> “WeLcOmE BaCk. LeT mE sErVe YoU.”


Source: http://fyeahpokemoncreepypasta.tumblr.com/post/1487331056/event-gone-wrong


----------



## Autumn

That was actually really creepy o.o


----------



## Green

> January 22, 2027. I start work with Dr Hagiru Sato and his team of scientists from japan, america, canada and Britain, we begin work on a matter-energy transference machine.
> 
> August 13, 2030. The technology is finally completed and tests start on animals. a laboratory is set up in brazil underground, fearful of any interference. a large rat like creature is captured and experimented on, but mutations start to appear on it as it grows when it is released from the devise, the creature begins to float in the air as its body mutates. We are all stunned as it breaks out and escapes.
> 
> August 15, 2030. The laboratory is shutdown and work is moved back to japan for more refinements .
> 
> December 3, 2030. Dr Sato believes that the animals are mutating because they arnt physically strong enough to withstand the energy into their own bodies so it is decided that work should begin on what he calls “physically perfect bodied humans”. Word goes out looking for human volunteers with large monetary retribution for those who are chosen.
> 
> December 19, 2032. Three world martial art champions, brothers Chan, Top and Lee hitmon are chosen as well as the worlds strongest man Mark Choke are the subjects. They are paid 12 million american dollars each and work begins.
> 
> February 1, 2033. After weeks of physical training and undergoing many tests of strength and endurance, the four are given given large amounts of steroids and tests begin. But unfortunately the same results happen with all four severally mutating and become animal like, angry and rabid, they are sedated and sent to an underground chamber with the animal experiments and kept under lockdown.
> 
> February 11, 2033. First machine is tested successfully after over a hundred failed tests, it is named the “Particle organising kevlar enclosure ball” . Controversy over the destructive nature of the technology ignites.
> 
> July 18, 2033. A catastrophic incident with one of the devises destroys the city of Hiroshima, in devastation not seen since the atomic bombs were dropped nearly 90 years earlier. Japanese government officials move to ban work on the technology, though western powers erge them to allow it, despite the mishap.
> 
> April 22, 2035. First sighting of infected individuals. Most are animals, some humans are also shown to be susceptible to infection. Most seen around the ruins of Hiroshima, which had not been rebuilt.
> 
> May 13, 2035. Northern Japan is split off from its southern half as a nation-wide quarantine is enacted. Anarchy soon spreads through the infected regions. 15% of humans exposed to the disease are immune and show no immediate side effect. 84.9% are affected fatally by the disease, which causes cancerous-growths. 1% of those exposed are shown to successfully mutate. The “Virus” is found to be a spreadable corruption of genetic material , which causes rapid mutation in infected individuals. all large animal life above ground is soon infected.
> 
> January 1, 2040. 98% of all animal life in japan are whipped out. Bugs and lizards are affected the greatest by the mutations, growing immensely. Ecosystems ruled entirely by infected individuals.
> 
> May 8, 2048. Japanese defense force engages infected individuals to preserve quarantine. Co-ordinated attacks by infected humans and animals are seen. High levels of intelligence confirmed.
> 
> May 10, 2048. they fail and the nation of Japan ceases to exist.
> 
> October 13, 2048. The United States Carrier George W. Bush is attacked and sunk by unknown force. Later reveled to be a co-ordinated assault by the infected. Use of atomic weapons to destroy all life on japan considered, but denied.
> 
> February 12, 2052. Remaining inhabitants of japan have appeared, by outward observers, to have began adopting the infected into their regions. Part of this region is a total weapons ban and the banning of violence against infected individuals. This is surprisingly effective at ceasing conflict with infected individuals.
> 
> April 2, 2055. Infected seen to have spread to North America.  Military preparedness results in far more contained infection. Millions in the United states, Canada and Mexico die.
> 
> March 11, 2061 the United States army begins experimenting with combat prowess of infected animals, who are shown to have friendly connection to humans who treat them well , much like dogs. Initial tests exceed expectations. Later that year China, Russia, Vietnam and North Korea react by singing the “Kommu pact”, ensuring protection against the now utterly overpowered west.
> 
> July 2, 2063. The Kommu alliance declares war on the United States. Infected used to great effect.
> 
> November 9, 2066 The war ends. Communist states are dissolved. The entire of Asia and Russia are now under the jurisdiction of the NATO.
> 
> December 25, 2072. The now divided regions that were japan begin to open up to the outside world. Mostly through scientific trade off.
> 
> February 1, 2074. Japans team ” Restrain Obtain Capture or Kill Enforcement Tactics” lead by their leader Giovanni Brankos,  travel into heavily infected Brazil. They recover the DNA of one of the individuals believed to be the first infected.
> 
> Beliefs are that the infected are actually the next phase in evolution and to find one f the originals would better help the understanding. There are many tried and failed attempts at cloning, before a final experiment is successful. The result of this experiment, capable of self-induced Energy matter transfer, is responsible for the deaths of dozens before escaping.
> 
> May 20, 2074. My son Alex and his wife dies, leaving me care of my beloved 12 year old grandson Gary Oak.


o.o


----------



## Butterfree

It will not stop bugging me that most Pokémon creepypasta features the game doing things that just aren't possible. :( How the hell could the game just decide to be unaffected when you suddenly turn off your console? And one of the Lavender Town syndrome things completely killed the mood by ridiculously claiming that an object in a Game Boy game would be a freaking .swf file and that Game Freak would have made idle and move animations just for these special two things they were going to have appear at one single point in the game (and that somehow the game could have _hacked into the Game Boy firmware_ if you lost to a particular opponent). It completely pulls me out of it. I WANT REALISM IN MY CREEPYPASTA.

It's also really old how almost all of them feature "gasp, and then all my party Pokémon DIED! With a special "POKÉMON has died!" message!" D: Think of something new! The killing really didn't add anything to the Mew story, for instance.


----------



## Silver

http://cdn1.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/071/636/list/no_more_by_yanadaki-d2xiruf.jpg?1284416815

Picture for "Lost Silver"! I read that one twice and it was still kinda creepy. This picture was more odd to me then creepy.


----------



## ZimD

So ur with ur honey and yur making wen the phone rigns. U anser it n the vioce is “yo this is joey just so you no my rattata in the top percentage of all rattatas” U tell ur girl n she say “joey is ded”. THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


----------



## Lil' Purple Bird

Zim Del Invasor said:


> So ur with ur honey and yur making wen the phone rigns. U anser it n the vioce is “yo this is joey just so you no my rattata in the top percentage of all rattatas” U tell ur girl n she say “joey is ded”. THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


:inner self has died from laughter as everyone is asleep and will get in trouble if laughter is heard:


----------



## RK-9

Lil' Purple Bird said:


> I love Pokémon creepypasta, at least the one's I've found/ran into.
> 
> Here's a fairly new one I love:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://fyeahpokemoncreepypasta.tumblr.com/post/1487331056/event-gone-wrong


D'aww, cute Mew.

Truth is, its a third of the creepiness playing ghostbusters theme song with friends around

Ultimately, I have no life.

I am actually being serious calling a creepypasta cute, raeg on me.

oh ff, just read the ENTIRE thing. "yOu CaNt LeAvE mE, i WoNt LeT yOu..."


----------



## blazevonkarma

I read Pokemon creepypasta at night for no reason.

Then again,your talking to the person who plays horror games at midnight and stares at the ceiling,hoping that the knife beside her can kill zombies,hacked pokemon shit,and Wendy Oldbag.


----------



## Aletheia

For some reason I always end up reading high-end creepypasta right after I've finished some huge project that's kept me up all night. Then I get night terrors.

I haven't really found much Pokepasta that's extremely unnerving though. This one's pretty awesome though.

Also, Chandelure (or Shandera, apparently).


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

SomeGuy said:


> This one's pretty awesome though.


I must say the concept in itself is rather interesting in essence - especially considering the evolutionary factor. Also:



> July 18th, 2033: A catastrophic incident with an energy-matter machine destroys the city of Hiroshima, in devastation not seen since the atomic bombs were dropped nearly 90 years prior.


Poor Hiroshima simply can not receive a good rest.

As per the topic of this lovely thread, I sadly have not read through much Pokemon creepypasta besides a single few including the story in the original post and the commonly-cited Pokemon Black story, though to be quite honest certain concepts noted within the games themselves can be quite unnerving. 

i.e. - Yamask's Pokedex entry.


----------



## Aletheia

Sesquipedalian! said:


> though to be quite honest certain concepts noted within the games themselves can be quite unnerving.
> 
> i.e. - Yamask's Pokedex entry.


Or Hypno's from FR, which inspired this.

Welp, thankfully I pretty much hate Psychic.

Also, here's one about Victini for all you Gen V peeps.


----------



## Professor Wesker

God, I can NEVER look at Victini the same way again. Evil, psycho bastard! Now, I'm actually glad I traded my Victini to a friend...


----------



## Not Meowth

SomeGuy said:


> Also, here's one about Victini for all you Gen V peeps.





> “Victini used Incinerate!” the game text said, and suddenly my Herdier  was engulfed in flames, which did a whopping amount of damage, too my  surprise. Luckily it had been holding an Oran Berry, so it healed a bit.


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## spaekle

Zoroark said:


> ಠ_ಠ


I stopped reading there, hahaha.


----------



## Superbird

> “Victini used Incinerate!” the game text said, and suddenly my Herdier was engulfed in flames, which did a whopping amount of damage, too my surprise. Luckily it had been holding an Oran Berry, so it healed a bit.


ERROR: Doesn't Incinerate burn your held berry?


----------



## Not Meowth

Spaekle said:


> I stopped reading there, hahaha.


It's pretty much the same as the Mew one anyway, but with burning.



Superbird said:


> ERROR: Doesn't Incinerate burn your held berry?


I just pointed that out. :v


----------



## Bombsii

Reading these... and the Lavender Town Theme JUST HAPPENED TO COME UP ON SHUFFLE.

Thats it, i'm officially creeped the shit out.


----------



## Aletheia

Bombsii said:


> Reading these... and the Lavender Town Theme JUST HAPPENED TO COME UP ON SHUFFLE.
> 
> Thats it, i'm officially creeped the shit out.


Original or the not-so-eerie remakes?


----------



## sv_01

This one is very scary...

Seems like the person who wrote this is against combining Pokémon sprites. Or at least about the bad combinations that look more like pieces of more Pokémon glued together than one consistent creature.


----------



## Meow!

*Re: Pokemon Creepypasta*



Mawile said:


> That's _insane_.
> I don't even know if that's possible to hack.
> 
> I might have nightmares tonight.


Someone was making a game out of the creepypasta using that RPGMaker or what ever the program is called.


(I kinda grave dug this one)
But it's only been like a week, I guess. It was also at the top of the page (well middleish)


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Lil' Purple Bird said:


> I love Pokémon creepypasta, at least the one's I've found/ran into.
> 
> Here's a fairly new one I love:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://fyeahpokemoncreepypasta.tumblr.com/post/1487331056/event-gone-wrong


Oh wow, pretty damn good especially for a recent game based pasta. I usually enjoy the ones for the first two generations the best. Totally nostalgic.


----------



## Zalgo

holy shat... COME FOLLOW ME was scary


----------



## Zalgo

Star69 said:


> For some reason I always end up reading high-end creepypasta right after I've finished some huge project that's kept me up all night. Then I get night terrors.
> 
> I haven't really found much Pokepasta that's extremely unnerving though. This one's pretty awesome though.


that was extremely awesome


----------



## glitchedgamer

Zalgo said:


> that was extremely awesome


Watch the double posting, please.

Pokemon creepypasta is always the most unsettling for me, but I think the subject matter makes for the best stories. The Pokemon Black Version creepy pasta (Or was it Ghostly Black?) is my favorite one.


----------



## Zalgo

glitchedgamer said:


> Watch the double posting, please.
> 
> Pokemon creepypasta is always the most unsettling for me, but I think the subject matter makes for the best stories. The Pokemon Black Version creepy pasta (Or was it Ghostly Black?) is my favorite one.


I tried to fix that, but it wouldn't let me delete my post. :/

Well, it's dark now, so that means enough pastas for today.

maybe a few more...


----------



## TheBluejay

Someone is trying to recreate pokemon black creepypasta by making his own game, which means he's writing his own code and such so it's not a traditional rom hack like his previous work Lost Silver

I remember the day he posted it on 4chan, great day great day


----------



## glitchedgamer

TheBluejay said:


> Someone is trying to recreate pokemon black creepypasta by making his own game, which means he's writing his own code and such so it's not a traditional rom hack like his previous work Lost Silver
> 
> I remember the day he posted it on 4chan, great day great day


I thought Lost Silver was made in Game Maker, not as a ROM hack.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Zalgo said:


> holy shat... COME FOLLOW ME was scary


Definitely one of the better ones. 
I've found a copy in my Yahoo notepad and scratched an itch to correct some grammatical and punctuation errors.
(ex. Quoting character dialogue, erasing unnecessary commas and adding apostrophes to contractions). 
I have no recollection whatsoever of where I found it as it's been in my Yahoo notepad for years so please pardon me for being unable to source it. 



> During the first few days of the release of Pokemon Red and Green in Japan back in February 27, 1996, a peak of deaths appeared in the age group of 10-15.
> 
> The children were usually found dead through suicide, usually by hanging or jumping from heights. However, some were more odd. A few cases recorded children who had begun sawing off their limbs, others sticking their faces inside the oven and choked themselves on their own fist, shoving their own arms down their throat.
> 
> The few children who were saved before killing themselves showed sporadic behavior. When asked why they were going to hurt themselves they only answered in chaotic screams and scratched at their own eyes. When showed what seemed to be the connection to this attitude, the gameboy, they had no response, but when combined with either Pokemon Red or Green, the screams would continue, and they would do their best to leave the room it was located in.
> 
> This confirmed the authorities suspicion that the games, somehow, had a connection to these children and the deaths. It was a strange case because many children who had the same games did not show this behavior, but only a few. The police had no choice but to pursue this since they had no other leads.
> 
> Collecting all the cartridges these children had purchased, they kept them sealed away as strong evidence to look over later. They decided the first thing to do was to talk to the programmers themselves. The first person they met was the director of the original games, Satoshi Tajiri. When told about the deaths surrounding his games, he seemed slightly uneasy, but admitted nothing. He lead them to the main programmers of the game, the people responsible for the actual content.
> 
> The detectives met Takenori Oota, one of the main programmers of the game. Unlike Satoshi, he did not seem uneasy, but very kept. Explaining that it was impossible to use something like a game to cause such deaths, and also bringing up the point that not all the children were affected, he brushed it off as some kind of odd coincidence or mass hysteria. It seemed like he was hiding something, but he wasnt giving way. Finally, he did say something interesting.
> 
> Takenori had heard a rumor going around that the music for Lavender Town, one of the locations in the game, had caused some children to go ill. It was only a rumor, and had no real definite back up, but it was still something to look into.
> 
> He directed the detectives to Junichi Masuda, the music composer of the series. Masuda had also heard of these rumors, but again said they had no evidence that his music was the cause. Even to prove a point he played the exact song from the game completely through with no effects to anyone, the detectives nor Masuda himself, feeling anything different or odd. Although they still had their suspicions of Masuda and the music of Lavender town, it seemed they had reached another dead end.
> 
> Going back to the cartridges they had seized from the homes of the children, they decided to take a slightly more direct look at the games. They knew that it was these games that gave the children the ill effects, so they took extreme caution. Popping in the cartridge and turning the console on, the game screen booted. The title screen appeared, and the option to continue or create a new game appeared.
> 
> When they chose to continue the game, stats of that game appeared. They saw the names of the children who had played, usually Red or another simple name. However, the interesting thing was the time played and the number of Pokemon they owned. On every game, the time was very low, and all of them had only a single Pokemon in their inventory. They came to the stunning reality that it could not have been the music from Lavender town that had caused such ill effects in the children, since it was impossible to reach that part of the game in such small amount of time and with only one Pokemon in their inventory. This brought them to the conclusion that something early on in the game had to be the cause.
> 
> If it wasnt the music, nor the title screen, it had to be something within the first few minutes of the game itself. They had no choice but to turn off the game now and go back to the programmers. Asking for a list of all the programmers from Takenori, they found, surprisingly, that one of the programmers had committed suicide shortly after the game was released. His name was Chiro Miura, a very obscure programmer who had provided very little for the game. Even more interestingly, he had requested his name did not appear in the credits of the game, and so it was not.
> 
> Looking over the evidence found at Chiros apartment, they found many notes written in bold marker. Most of it was crumbled, or marked out, making it very difficult to read. They few words they could find in the mess was 'Do not enter', 'Watch out' and 'COME FOLLOW ME' in bold. The detectives were unsure what these meant but knew they had to have a connection. Further searching, they discovered Chiro was good friends with one of the map designers, Kohji Nisino, and this was probably the only reason Chiro had given a part in making the game.
> 
> Kohji Nisino, since the release of the game, had locked himself in his apartment, barely leaving in the dark of night to fetch anything he might need. He told his friends and family he was mourning for his dear friend Chiro, but they didn't believe this since Nisino had locked himself up the day the game was put in stores, a few days before Chiro had killed himself.
> 
> It was troubling, but the authorities finally persuaded Nisnino to sit down and speak with them. He looked as if he hadn't slept in days, dark rings under his eyes. He stunk, his nails had grown black and his hair was greasy, sticking to his forehead and neck. He spoke in stutters and murmurs, but at least he had something to say.
> 
> When asked if he knew anything about the children who had died after exposure to the game and if it had any connection to the game, he answered them seemingly carefully, choosing his words thoughtfully before answering. He told them that his friend Chiro had an interesting idea with the game, something he had wanted to try since he heard the project was starting. Nisino himself knew Takenori, the director and main programmer, for a long time, so he could easily get a mediocre programmer in on the project with a little persuasion. It seemed Chiro had convinced Nisino to get him in on the project, and it had worked.
> 
> The detectives knew they were on to something. This unknown obscure programmer, Chiro, had to have something to do with it, something... They asked what Chiros idea was, why he wanted so badly to have a part in making this children's game. Nisino told them that Chiro never told him much about it, other than a few details every now and then. He wanted to insert a special Pokemon in the game, one completely different from all the others. It would serve as an extra, a kind of out of place thrill for the player. It wasn't, however, Missing No. It couldn't be. With the gameplay time recorded on the cartridges, it was impossible for the children to have time to meet that Pokemon.
> 
> Nisino, throughout the entire conversation, seemed to break down even more with every question. The detectives pushed him more and more, searching through his mind for any and every scrap of knowledge this man had no game and Chiro... and Chiros intentions...
> 
> It was when they asked about the notes found in Chiros home that he snapped. From under the couch Nisino was sitting on he whipped out a pistol, pointing it straight at the police while backing away a few steps. Then, just as quickly, he brought the pistol to his face.
> 
> Don't follow me... muttered Nisino as he stuck the pistol in his mouth and pulled the trigger. It was too quick for the police to react. It was done. Nisino had killed himself, repeating slightly differently what was written on one of Chiros papers...
> 
> It seemed all leads had finally died. The team who had created this original game were splitting up, becoming harder to find. It was as if they were keeping a secret. When the police finally managed to talk with anyone who had parts in the game, even the obscure character designers or monster designers, it seemed they had nothing of interest to say. Most of them didn't even know Chiro and the few who did only seen him once or twice working on the game itself. Throughout all of this, the only confirmation they had was that Chiro was indeed the one who had worked on the very early parts of the game.
> 
> It had been a couple of months after the original children suicides and the death rate had dropped dramatically. It seemed that the game was no longer giving any ill effects to any children. The call back of the games that was planned was canceled since it seemed the game was no longer harming any children. They had begun to think that maybe Takenori was right and it was all just a very odd coincidence or mass hysteria... Until they received the letter.
> 
> It was given to one of the detectives himself, quite directly out on the street. It was a woman who gave him the note, a very frail, thin, sick looking thing. She gave him the letter quickly, telling him it was something he needed to see, and without waiting for a response or another word, she disappeared into the crowd. The detective brought it to his office, and calling the others in, he brought it out and read it aloud.
> 
> It was a letter written by Chiro himself, but it wasn't one found at his apartment. They had thoroughly searched and cleared out the place, so wherever this letter had come from, it wasn't kept at his home. It was signed to be given to Nisino. It started off quite formal, a hello, how are you, regards to the family, and such. After one or two of these normal paragraphs, they reached a section that requested Nisino to get him into the game team, to get him a programming position in Pokemon Red and Green.
> 
> As the letter continued, the handwriting seemed to grow more jittery. He talked about a glorious idea he had, a way to program something unseen in any game before. He said it would certainly revolutionize not only the gaming industry but everyone. He went on to say that it was a very simple procedure to program this idea into the game. He did not even have to add any foreign programming, but could use what was already given in the game itself. This would, the detectives agreed, make it impossible to notice any obscurities in the programming itself. It was a perfect way to hide whatever this was.
> 
> The letter ended abruptly. There was no goodbye, no say hi to the family, no write back, or thank you. Nothing like that. It was just his name, written hard in the letter where the paper almost broke through. It was only his name. Chiro Miura.
> 
> This was the nail in the coffin for the detectives. They had no more suspicion about the cause. Chiro had programmed something into the early parts of the game, something maddening. To further increase this streak of success, they discovered that the programming team had worked in pairs, even Chiro himself. He had worked with another programmer, Sousuke Tamada.
> 
> If anyone knew what the secret in this game was, Sousuke Tamada would be the man. This was their final hope of unraveling this mystery once and for all.
> 
> They learned Sousuke had provided a lot of programming to the game, and seemed to be an average, good guy and worker. They were easily allowed into his home, a fair place, and they entered his living room where they sat. Sousuke did not sit, however. He stood by the window of the second story floor, looking out onto the busy street. He was smiling a little.
> 
> There are no direct witnesses to the events that followed. The only thing from this conversation that remained was found on a voice recorder sitting on the table in front of the two detectives assigned to talk to Sousuke. What follows is the unedited recording:
> 
> "Sousuke Tamada, what part did you have in the games Pokemon Red and Green?" asked the first detective.
> 
> "I was a programmer." His voice was light, friendly, almost too friendly. "Thats all".
> 
> "Am I right in knowing that the programmers working on the game worked in teams?" asked the detective.
> 
> One could hear the voice of feet moving on the floor slightly. "You would be right", said Sousuke after a moment of silence.
> 
> "And your partner, his name was--" The detective was quickly cut off by Sousuke eerie voice.
> 
> "Chiro Miura... That was his name. Chiro Miura."
> 
> Another silence. It seemed the detectives were a little uneasy about this man.
> "Could you tell us if Muira ever acted strangely at all? Any particular behaviors you observed while working with him at all?"
> 
> Sousuke answered them. "I don't know him that well, really. We didn't meet up frequently, only every once in a while to trade data, or when the entire group was called up for a meeting... That's the only times I really ever saw him. He acted normal, as far as I could tell. He was a short man, and I think this affected his consciousness. He acted weaker than any other man I met. He was willing to do a lot of work to gain recognition, this I do know. I think..."
> 
> Silence. "Yes?" asked the detective, pushing for him to continue. "You think what?"
> 
> "I think he was a very weak man. I think he wanted to prove himself regardless of this point... I think he wanted to make himself known for something special, something that would make people forget about the way he looked and pay attention to the powerful mind that lay inside his skull. Unfortunately for him, however.. heheh.. He didn't have much of a mind to back up that reasoning."
> 
> "Why do you say that?" asked the second detective.
> 
> "Well its the simple truth", answered Sousuke quickly. His feet could be heard moving across the tiled floor. "He was nothing special, even if he wanted to believe so. You cant become greatness, even if you believe it. Its impossible... Somehow, I think Chiro knew this himself, somewhere deep in there, he knew it."
> 
> The detectives were silent again, not sure how to steer the conversation. After a moment, they continued. "Can you tell us what Chiros part of the game was? What did he work on exactly?"
> 
> Sousuke answered more quickly than before. "Nothing... I mean, nothing important. He worked on some obscure parts of the beginning of the game." A pause, then a little more information. "It was Oaks part to be exact. He worked on some of Oaks parts... When he's seen first, you see.."
> 
> "What else?" pushed the police. They could hear it in Sousuke's voice. He knew something. "We know you know about the children and the deaths. We know it was Chiro who did it. He programmed something in the game."
> 
> "What are you implying?" asked Sousuke. It sounded like he was trying to maintain his voice.
> 
> "We're implying that since your his partner, if you're hiding something from us then you could just as much be responsible for those children's deaths as Chiro is himself!"
> 
> "You cant prove anything!" Sousuke shouted.
> 
> "Tell us what Chiro did to the game!" they shouted back.
> 
> "WHAT I TOLD HIM TO."
> 
> Silence. Complete silence.
> 
> "You want to know, huh?" asked Sousuke finally, breaking the eerie silence, but replacing it with his voice. "You want to know what is this all about? Chiro was an idiot. He'd do anything for a bit of attention, anything at all. He couldn't program worth a **** either. The one thing he could do, however, was be manipulated. You could tell him what to do, and he'd do it. He wouldn't even question it, he'd do it. Just to hear that thank you when you received the finished product, that was his reasons. That's all he wanted."
> 
> Two clicks from the detectives' guns could heard.
> 
> "I could control his flawlessly. He's a lot like Takenori... Of course none of you knew this, but I was the one who brought up the idea of the game, the idea of the entire operation. I just told the fellow what to do, and he followed me without doubt. He knows nothing, just like Chiro."
> 
> A sound of a window opening could be heard, follow by the detectives.
> 
> "Don't move or well shoot!"
> 
> "Let me tell you about a mechanic in the game", continued Sousuke. His voice was more rushed, but it still held that slyness. "Consider it a hint, alright? If you walk around in grassy areas enough a Pokemon will appear, and you'll have the chance to go into battle with it. Its a necessary part of the game overall, you see?"
> 
> "Step away from the window! We won't warn you again!"
> 
> "At the start of the game you have to walk into the grassy area before Oak appears and you receive your first Pokemon, understand me? Under normal circumstances, it was programmed that even though you're in a grassy area, no Pokemon will spawn... I made it different. I manipulated that Chiro, told him what to put in the program, gave him all the instructions on how to do it, and he did it flawlessly. It's rare, but it can happen.. Stepping into that grass, one can spawn..."
> 
> "Sousuke, we don't want to shoot!"
> 
> "Shoot me?" asked Souske, laughing at the same time. "Shoot ME? You're as dumb as Chiro was! Once he found out the truth, he had to end it! It was his fault after all! He shot himself because of it! If you're so determined to finish that case of yours, if you want to know, play the **** game for yourself! Roll the wheel, and who knows? Maybe you'll learn the secret for yourself!"
> 
> A shot could be heard, loud enough to distort the audio. Sounds of screaming, murmuring could be heard. The table the recorder was on crashed. Ear shattering distortions. Silence. Then laughing. Sousuke was laughing, and then words. "Come follow me... Come follow me..". And then nothing.
> 
> The recorder continued to record until the tape ran out. There was nothing else on it. The police arrived on the scene quickly, and to their horror they discovered Sousuke and the two detectives dead. They had all been shot, but not after struggling. The detectives had been shot multiple times, at least ten each, before dying after being shot in between their eyes. Sousuke himself had clearly died of two shots to his chest, straight through the heart.
> 
> This game was causing a massacre. At least a hundred children were dead. Nisino, the unexpecting friend, dead. Chiro, the manipulated toy, dead. The two detectives, dead. And now, even the creator, the cause of this atrocity, Sousuke, dead. This game was stretching far over its original intentions. It was killing anyone and everyone who got involved.
> 
> The lead detective had decided to put this case away. The man who committed the crime was dead, so there was no longer any reason to continue the case. All evidence, all the cartridges, all the notes, all the letters, they were locked away, kept in the darkness where they belonged. There were talks about the entire thing, small conversations every now and then, but over the years even these began to fade away. Eventually, the case was only a memory in the minds of those who experienced it first hand.
> 
> Ten years passed. February 27, 2006 was the date. The lead detective, the man who locked away the original evidence ten years previous, was reminded of the awful event that occurred. Although he was no longer in the force, he still had access to files and helped when he could. The reminder of the event caused him to look back, to open the sealed container that held all the evidence collected.
> 
> He read through the letters and the notes. He remembered the woman who had appeared to him on the street that one day and handed him that letter that lead to the change of the entire case. He wondered who she was, and where she had come from. Perhaps she was Chiros mother... or maybe Sousuke's. It was far too late to pursue any of this. Far too late..
> 
> Sealing the container again, he saw a second one directly behind it. Pulling it out, he read the note on top of it. Evidence #2104A He opened it up, and looked inside. Filling the container were exactly 104 Pokemon Red and Green cartridges, each one in perfect condition, untouched since the day they had last checked them ten years ago.
> 
> He reached in and pulled one out, Pokemon Red. He hadn't seen one in a long time. He didn't know what he thought next, but he reached in his desk and pulled out an old Gameboy. He received it a long time ago, but it still worked. It was his son's, but he had died a few years ago. His wife was gone too. That was then though. Popping in the cartridge in the back of the Gameboy he turned on the system.
> 
> The title screen. Then the option to continue or start a new game. Tanaka. That was the child's name, the one who played it first. He was probably dead, along with all the others. He pressed New Game, and started a new game. It was normal, average. He walked around, talked to his mother, went outside. He started walking towards the grass.
> 
> In his head, he could still hear Sousuke's words. Even though he was not there, even though he had never seen the man in his life, he could still see him, hear him. "Come follow me."
> 
> He was getting closer and closer, only a step or two away.
> 
> "Roll the wheel, and who knows? Maybe you'll learn the secret for yourself!"
> 
> He entered the grass. The screen did nothing at first. Nothing at all. It just sat there, and so did the detective, completely frozen, as if time had stopped just for them. The screen went black. and then lit up again, the iconic green background with black text appearing.
> 
> The lead detective's weary eyes grew wide. He couldn't help but read out what was there in front of him.
> 
> "Come follow me, come follow me, come follow me. I miss you dad, I miss you my husband, I miss you so much."
> 
> Tears formed in his eyes, falling down his cheeks. Screens and screens of text appeared and he rapidly clicked the A button to continue it. It was his wife and his child. They were speaking to him, calling to him, crying with him. They wanted to see him, they loved him, he loved them.
> 
> I love you too, muttered the man in a hoarse, scratching voice.
> 
> "Come follow me, become new again. We want to see you and hold you, and be with you forever and ever and ever and ever.
> 
> AND EVER AND EVER..."
> 
> "Don't stay away. You can see us too.. We miss you.. Come follow me. We love yo--"
> 
> A black screen. The detective's eyes grew wide, his jaw dropping. The screen lit back up, and Oak was leading him out of the grass. "Come follow me", said Oak.
> 
> "NO!" shouted the man, dropping the game onto the floor. He quickly fell forward, reaching for it, bringing the screen back to his face. Bring them back, bring them back to me! The game continued on as usual, not responding to the detective at all. "My wife, my child, listen to me! Bring them back to me, I said!"
> 
> Voices... He heard voices, hundreds of voices. He turned around from his seat, looking behind him, and standing in his small room were children, many children. Some had no eyes, some had rings around their throats, some were burned all across their body. They were screaming, reaching towards him.
> 
> "Bring back my mommy",
> "Bring back my daddy",
> "Bring back my pet!" they all screamed out, reaching for the game, their mouths agape with horror and pain.
> "I don't want them to go away, bring them back to me, bring them back to me!"
> 
> "No!" shouted the detective. "It's mine! My family is here, don't touch it!" Horror was across his face.
> 
> "Come follow me..." said a voice. The lead detective looked over, and in the corner of his room, next to an old desk, was Sousuke. He stood in the corner, tall, handsome, clean. A smile was on his face, stretching across his face. "Come follow me..."
> 
> The lead detective jumped up, stepping back, trying to force away the children crawling towards him, reaching out for the game held tightly within his hands. "Wh-whats going on here!? Whats going on!? Where is my family!?"
> 
> Sousuke smiled generously.
> "I'll show you. I'll help you get away from them, you see? Just follow me." Sousuke reached down and opened a drawer on the old desk. The lead detective, pushing through the crowd of children, trying to get away, looked inside.
> 
> Sitting there, covered with dust, was his old gun from when he was on the force. He had not used that gun in many years and had put it away, not wanting to remember the things he had to do with it. But right now he didn't see it as something that caused pain or that killed. It was shining, it was light. It was something that could set him free.
> 
> "Just follow me", said Sousuke, picking up the gun and putting it in the lead detective's hand. He formed his hand to hold the gun, then brought it up to his temple. "Just pull the trigger. That's all."
> 
> The lead detective turned around. The children were crawling at him, grabbing his legs and pulling at him. They reached for the game. He turned back towards Sousuke and smiled.
> 
> "My family... I'll follow you." He pulled the trigger. Bang. His brains spread the wall as he fell to the ground, dead.
> 
> It was a few days before the body was discovered. It lay on the floor, blood everywhere. In one hand held an empty gun, and in the other was a classic Gameboy with Pokemon Red on the back. The battery had long died, and only an empty, black screen was left.
> 
> This was the final murder that the remaining authorities would allow. The last detective who was ever a part of this case personally carried all 104 cartridges away, and burned them all, making sure not a single one survived. They would taunt no more.
> 
> However, this is not the end of the story. The code was said to have survived and was even passed on to other language versions of the games. If you have an old Pokemon game, you can place the cartridge in the back of the classic Gameboy, turn on the system, and roll the wheel who knows? Maybe you'll learn the secret for yourself.


It, however, isn't without it's issues.
It doesn't make much sense how a video game caused apparitions of dead children unless the screen had hypnotized him. 

There is also an inconsistency. 
In the beginning, it had said that each cartridge examined had one pokemon owned by the trainer (I assume the starter) thus why Lavender Town was ruled out as the cause of the deaths and yet the man at the end experienced the trauma just BEFORE being asked to choose a starter. It said the game eventually continued normally but the man stopped controlling it due to being petrified. So the children would have as well, right? So shouldn't each game have been found with zero pokemon?

Actually, now that I think of it, due to the trauma, I doubt anyone would have saved their game, so shouldn't there have been no files on the cartridges to examine?


----------



## Murkrow

http://aarid.tumblr.com/post/61627293794/allthemyriadthings-klc-journei


D:


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

*EDIT: Content merged with previous post due to redundancy.  
Apologies.*


----------

